# X~Factor Journal (4/1/2011)



## x~factor (Apr 3, 2011)

My first journal. 

*My stats: *
43 years
5'11, 185 lbs, around 15-20% bodyfat
I take in about 2,000-2,500 calories. Maintaining my weight (if not losing half a pound a week). Not quite sure of my calorie intake just yet as it fluctuates +/- 500 calories. Will get back to that later.

*My supplements (no gears):*
ON protein shakes (2 scoops/post workout)
Jack3d (3 scoops/pre-workout)
Creatine (5 grams/day)

*My background:*
I join my first gym a week before my 28th birthday. Prior to that I just randomly workout out of my basement with shitty equipments (I didn't know any better). When I did join a gym, I would go religiously for a year or a year and half at a time and then would somehow get sidetracked because of work or house work. A few years would pass before I get the itch to go back to the gym again. This time around, however, there is no excuse to not keep going since this is the only thing that is occupying my time. I have been back at the gym since August 2010 (8 months).

*Current Maximum Weight:*
Squat: 245 lbs x 6 reps 
Deadlift: 245 lbs x 6 reps 
Incline BB Bench Press: 195 lbs x 3 reps 
Standing BB Military Press: 115 lbs x 5 reps 

As you can see I am not exactly a strong guy, but whatever, I do what I can. For cardio, I play basketball 2-3 times a week for 1.5 hours at a time. I will be switching my routine every 6-8 weeks depending on how much progress I am making. I think that's it for now. Please feel free to let me know if I am missing anything.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 3, 2011)

To start off, this will be my current routine/goal:
I will be concentrating on the above 4 major movements on a 4-day split resting a day in between (plus 2-3 "accessory" movements on top of each major movements). My goal is to reach the weight listed below at the end of 6-8 weeks. I feel confident I can reach them since I am so close, except for the bench press but we'll see. I've always been weak at bench for some reason. 

*Current Max Weight and Goal:*
Squat: 245 lbs x 6 reps (Goal: 315 lbs)
Deadlift: 245 lbs x 6 reps (Goal: 315 lbs)
Incline BB Bench Press: 195 lbs x 3 reps (Goal: 225 lbs)
Standing BB Military Press: 115 lbs x 5 reps (Goal: 135 lbs for reps)

First up, squat (from 2 days ago).

4/1, Squat
135 lbs x 6 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 6 reps
245 lbs x 6 reps
255 lbs x 6 reps
265 lbs x 3 reps*** 
135 lbs x 8 reps
(no padding, no belt)

Accessory (showing last set poundages):
Good Morning: 135 lbs x 8 reps
Seated Calf Raises: 135 lbs x 12 reps

***20 more lbs than last time. The video below really helped me get some technique down. Prior to this I needed a belt and a bar padding to squat. 

YouTube - EliteFTS.com: So You Think You Can Squat Part 1


----------



## x~factor (Apr 3, 2011)

Next is bench press. I do incline bench instead of flat coz I feel stronger doing incline than flat. I don't know why. 

4/3, Bench
135 lbs x 6 reps
155 lbs x 6 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps (fail, all forced reps)
175 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 1 rep (+1 forced rep) x 2 sets***
135 lbs x 8 reps

Accessory (showing last set weight):
Iso-Lateral Bench Press: 230 lbs x 2 reps (+1 forced rep)
Cable Flys (low): 35 lbs x 12 reps
Tricep Pulldowns: 200 lbs x 5 reps (+ drop set) x 2 sets

***2 reps short than last time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2011)

sup ray. glad to see you post a log.

you still have that dog?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 3, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you still have that dog?


Yeap. Got 2. Why you want them? lol


----------



## x~factor (Apr 6, 2011)

4/6, Deadlift
135 lbs x 5 reps
185 lbs x 5 reps
205 lbs x 5 reps
225 lbs x 5 reps
245 lbs x 4 reps (lost grip on 4th)
265 lbs x 5 reps (with straps)
285 lbs x 3 reps***

Iso-Lateral Rows (one arm): 165 lbs x 8 reps
Lat Pulldowns: 210 lbs x 6 reps
BB Curls: 115 lbs x 2 reps (fail), 95 lbs x 6 reps

***40 lbs more than last time. Form is getting better. 

Current body weight: 182 lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Yeap. Got 2. Why you want them? lol



no, i dont like them really.. i just remember one was fluffy and cute haha


----------



## davegmb (Apr 7, 2011)

My numbers look quite similar to yours, apart from your squat is alot better, something i need to work on. So i will keep an eye on your workouts.
Do you cycle your creatine or are you permanently on it? I usually do a few months on and a few off, im currently not using it but heard both sides of the story for cycling it and staying on it.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2011)

^Nice, Dave. You and I and ihateschoolmt have somewhat the same stats (except I'm a lot older than both of you ) so I'm keeping an eye on YOU and ihateschoolmt. 

I've only started using Creatine 2-3 months ago. I bought 400 grams worth of it using 5 grams each time. I figure I'll stop when I finish the container or after 6 months time.

4/8, Military Press
65 lbs x 12 reps
85 lbs x 10 reps
105 lbs x 6 reps
115 lbs x 4 reps (+1 forced rep)
125 lbs x 1 rep (+1 forced rep)
125 lbs x 2 reps (clean reps, did not try for 3)***
85 lbs x 6 reps

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press: 180 lbs x 3 reps
Pec Deck Reverse Flys: 120 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets
DB Shrugs: 95 lbs x 8 reps
Abs (I haven't done abs in months!)

***10 lbs more than last time but with only 2 reps.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 9, 2011)

4/9, Squat

135 lbs x 12 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
225 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 2 reps (redo, did not like the last few reps on the above)
245 lbs x 6 reps 
265 lbs x 5 reps (2 more reps than last time)
285 lbs x 2 reps***
225 lbs x 6 reps
135 lbs x 8 reps

Single Leg Press: 180 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets
Calf Raises (on Leg Press): 180 lbs x 16-20 reps x 3 sets

***20 lbs more than last time. My form still needs improvement. My knees buckles inward when going up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice squat session! You go ATF or powerlifter style? Ya we all seem to be roughly similar, I'm a little weak on my pressing compared to most who have a similar squat and deadlift to me but I'll catch up.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 9, 2011)

That's one of the forms I need to work on. I go parallel at the beginning of my work sets but the last 2 heaviest, I just don't trust myself to go back up without a spotter. I'm fine with above/near parallel at this point. I just wanna get use to the heavy weight for now but my goal is to do 315 comfortably going parallel.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice workout, what i like to call a SQUATATHON haha


----------



## x~factor (Apr 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workout, what i like to call a SQUATATHON haha



That it is. LOL

4/11, Bench Press
135 lbs x 5 reps
155 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps
185 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 0 reps (fail)
195 lbs x 1 rep (+1 forced rep)***
135 lbs x 7 reps

Iso-lateral Bench Press: 230 lbs x 3 reps, 2 reps
Dips (BW): 12, 10, 9 reps
Close-grip Bench Press: 135 lbs x 4 reps x 2 sets

***same as last week. No improvement.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

How long have you gone with no improvement? Maybe it's time to try something new.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never really tried to get my 1 rep max or never really did bench press on a regular basis. Its always different exercise for chest every time. So I am finding out now how much I could really bench. It has been 4-5 weeks that I make a point to do bench first on my routine. I seem to be stuck at 195 lbs. I will give it another week, maybe two, before I try the 5/3/1 method.

I did notice though that I get stronger each week on sets leading up to my max weight. For example, 175 lbs - 185 lbs is not a struggle to get 3 reps as the previous week.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you using a spotter? might just be a confidence thing, in that your worried about really going for it without a back up plan of somebody there to catch it!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2011)

I normally do have 2 workout partners, my son (17) and my nephew (18). My son has a sprained ankle from playing basketball 2 weeks ago and my nephew has missed the last 2-3 leg days. So I have been going solo for leg days for the past few weeks. Prior to this we've been using the smith machine for squat. Its just really now that we started doing regular squat on a regular basis. You might be right on the confidence thing though. We'll see on the next one.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

4/13, Deadlift
135 lbs x 10 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 6 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps
285 lbs x 2 reps
295 lbs x 1 rep ***
295 lbs x 0 rep (I tried to adjust my form by lowering my butt at the bottom... couldn't get it up)
225 lbs  x 3 reps
135 lbs x 8 reps

Hyperextension: BW x 12 reps x 3 sets
Pullups: BW x 12, 12, 7 reps
Alternating DB curls: 35 lbs to failure

***10 lbs more than last time but with 2 less reps


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

Next week just go straight from 185 to 295 and you'll probably get it for 3.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

You think so? Isn't that too big of a jump?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

Last week I did:
barx5
135x5
225x2
315x8


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

For real though, you could pull way heavier without those extensive warm ups. If it makes you feel better you can do something like

45x5
135x5
185x2
225x1
275x1
295xwhatever


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool. That looks doable. LOL... will definitely try next week. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 15, 2011)

4/15, Military Press
65 lbs x 10 reps
85 lbs x 8 reps
105 lbs x 6 reps
115 lbs x 3 reps
125 lbs x 3, 2 reps***
85 lbs x 8 reps

DB side laterals: 25 lbs x 12 reps
Front Plate Raise: 45-lb plate x 12 reps
Shrugs: 275 lbs x 12 reps (with straps)
Abs

***I will try to get my goal of 135 lbs next week.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you use your legs at all for the heavier military presses?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you use your legs at all for the heavier military presses?



Yes, on the last 2 main sets but only on the first rep, just to get me started.

Edit: I just realized now that I do NOT count that as a rep. My starting point is at the top with elbows locked. Is that how you guys do it?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2011)

4/16, Squat
135 lbs x 8 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 6 reps
275 lbs x 4 reps
295 lbs x 6, 4 reps
305 lbs x 3 reps***
225 lbs x 6 reps

Leg Press: 540 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets
Calf Raises (Leg Press): 360 lbs x 16 - 20 reps

***20 lbs more than last time. 

Made some adjustments, my knees do not buckle inward any more. I'm going for my goal of 315 lbs next week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice 20 pounds is a big jump.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

What adjustments?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice 20 pounds is a big jump.


Thanks! I feel its not my strength that's holding me back, its my technique. Little by little I'm getting it.



davegmb said:


> What adjustments?


According to the 'experts' that you should line your knees up with your toes. That is actually wrong! You should push your knees outside of your toes. So I made sure I pushed my knees out when going down, so on the drive up they're spread apart slightly. You could also push more weight this way.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 18, 2011)

4/18, Bench 

Incline Bench 
135 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 1 rep (+1 forced rep)
195 lbs x 3 reps (did not go all the way down to touch the chest)***

Flat Bench
135 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps 
195 lbs x 1 rep 
135 lbs x 10 reps (felt a bit shoulder pain on flat vs incline bench) 

Dips: BW+20 lbs x 9 reps
Tricep Pulldowns: 100 lbs x 8, 7 reps

*** same weight/rep 3 weeks ago. That's it! I'm done going for it! I'm gonna do the 5/3/1 method next.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to get a bit of shoulder pain when i did both flat and incline bench in the same workout, it was too much pressing for me! So i use flat bench and incline flyes which seems to put less strain and the shoulders.


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

4/15, Military Press


----------



## x~factor (Apr 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> For real though, you could pull way heavier without those extensive warm ups. If it makes you feel better you can do something like
> 45x5
> 135x5
> 185x2
> ...



I took your advise, I didn't forget. LOL
I felt stronger so I went for my goal of 315 lbs! 

4/20, Deadlift
135 lbs x 6 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 4 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
*315 lbs x 2 reps****
225 lbs x 6 reps

Pullups: BW+30 lbs x 6 reps
Iso-Lateral DY rows: 230 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets
BB Shrugs: 225 lbs x 12 reps
Bicep Curl: 95 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

***20 lbs more than last time. 1st rep was done with good form, 2nd rep, I felt my back round a bit but was able to complete the rep fully. It was nice to see 3 plates on each side. It does a lot to psych yourself up. 

Since this is my weight goal for this routine, I'm gonna stick with this weight until I get 8 clean reps before I add more weight. Today is a good day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice! Glad that worked.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice! Glad that worked.



Me too. LOL

Chicken breast never tasted so good.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2011)

caaraa said:


> 4/15, Military Press


 
This guy put a random comment like this in my journal too


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

4/22, Military Press
85 lbs x 8 reps
105 lbs x 6 reps
125 lbs x 1 rep
*135 lbs x 2 reps* x 2 sets
85 lbs x 10 reps

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press: 180 lbs x 5, 4 reps
Bent-over Rear Lateral Raises (DB): 30 lbs x 12 reps
Abs

***10 lbs more than last week. I'm sticking with this weight until I get 8 clean reps.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice PR, two 45's on each side soon!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 23, 2011)

8 clean reps at 135lbs? Thats a great target to shoot for


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice PR, two 45's on each side soon!


I can't wait. 




davegmb said:


> 8 clean reps at 135lbs? Thats a great target to shoot for


Yea man. I figure if I could do 8 reps, I'm ready to jump 20-30 lbs in weight for a rep or two.



Here is today's workout. I got mixed feelings... not quite sure what to make of it.

4/23, Squat
135 lbs x 8 reps
225 lbs x 6 reps
275 lbs x 3 reps
315 lbs x 4 reps x 2 sets (I did not come close to going parallel) 
315 lbs x 0 reps*** (I went for parallel and couldn't come up with it) 
225 lbs x 10 reps

Barbell Step Up (?): 185 lbs x 8 reps (not sure of the correct terminology)
Squat Machine: 540 lbs x 12 reps
Standing Calf Raises: 260 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets

***I don't know if I wasted all my energy with 2 sets of "half" reps but I feel I wasted a workout by failing to properly hitting my target weight of 315 lbs. However, I do feel I accomplished something since I've never put 315 lbs of free weight on my back before. Just to be able to handle that much weight is a first for me, half a rep or not.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't do half reps. Ego at the door, or you're going to end up hurt. You've been jumping up 10-20 pounds a week for a while now, that only lasts for a month or two so be ready to be aiming to get 1 more rep instead of 20 more pounds.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2011)

No ego here, I don't think. LOL 

Not really half rep but not completely parallel either.

I just stopped being scared of going up in weight. For a long time, I stuck with weights that's comfortable for me (8-12 reps). It was just over a year ago that I tried to squat 225 lbs. I always thought THAT was too much weight for me. I think it was Gazhole who said it best, "work so hard at it you scare yourself a little". 

I'm trying again next week, and believe me, that fucker is going up so help me god.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

I hear ya, those true half reps just fuck your knees. And ya, those two going partial ROM did kill you for trying a full rep. Do squat warm ups just like you do with deadlifts now. I do mine 135x5 225x1 255x7 or whatever.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 25, 2011)

^Will keep it in mind. 

Started 5/3/1 on flat bench press based on 195 lbs 1-rep max. I'm a bit unsure whether to start 531 with the rest of my main lift (squat, deadlift, military press) as I am still making progress with what I am currently doing. Do you guys think this will work or should I just stick with what I am currently doing? 

4/25, Bench  (5/3/1 wave 1)
125 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 5 reps
165 lbs x 5 + 3 reps

Dips: BW+25lbs x 8 reps
Machine Fly: 120 lbs x 16 reps
Tricep DB Extension (one arm): 30 lbs x 10 reps


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 25, 2011)

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 25, 2011)

why not switch up from BB to DB for a bit then switch back


----------



## x~factor (Apr 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.


True... only my bench press IS broken. LOL



RedWindsor said:


> why not switch up from BB to DB for a bit then switch back



You mean for the bench press only? And keep everything else the same?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

I dont see the point it only doing the program for just the bench, may as well do the full program if your going to do it. I know you said your making progress as it is, but they say 'a change is as good as a rest' so just give it a go and see what you think.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, after today's workout, you might be right.  

4/27, Deadlift
135 lbs x 8 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps
225 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
315 lbs x 0 rep
315 lbs x 0 rep
225 lbs x 8 reps

Pullups: BW+25 lbs x 6 reps
Seated Cable Rows: 150 lbs x 12 reps
Shrugs (Hammer Strength): 270 lbs x 12 reps
Incline DB Curls: 30 lbs x 12 reps

Not to make excuses but I did spend 4 hours doing yard work a couple of hours before heading to the gym. Nothing heavy work... more like cardio work for 4 hours. We'll see how the rest of the workout go. If I can't add reps to my Military Press this Friday and Squat after, then I might just give it a go... 5/3/1 for all 4 exercises, that is.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

Ya all that yard work probably messed you up.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

i like to remain stationary several hours before the gym for this exact reason.  im sure most of it is mental, but it does fuck with my workout.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice gains!  

Jag


----------



## x~factor (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by, Jag. 

You guys might be right. With warmer weather, there's a lot of yard work/house work to be done. I'll try to pace myself so it doesn't affect my workout too much.

4/29, Military Press
85 lbs x 8 reps
105 lbs x 4 reps
125 lbs x 2 reps
135 lbs x 2 reps x 2 sets***
85 lbs x 12 reps

DB Side Laterals: 25 lbs x 16 reps
Front Plate Raises: 45 lbs x 16 reps
Abs

***same as last week, no progress.

I have 2 more weeks before I want to change my routine. I've been going heavy for the past 4-5 weeks so I'm thinking do a light weight all of next week and see if that helps me finish up this routine strong.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

Good idea, change up the rep range for a bit I bet it will help a little. I hear great things about 5/3/1 good luck.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd be interested to see both how you like 5/3/1 and what you find the results to be like.
I tried it for 3 months and I still view those 3 months as 3 months wasted training, It wasn't heavy enough for me, and I lost size and strength. IMO 5/3/1 sucks ass.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you do any isolation exercises for your rear delts? I havnt been but going to start throwing some facepulls in but on a back day instead of shoulder day


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'd be interested to see both how you like 5/3/1 and what you find the results to be like.
> I tried it for 3 months and I still view those 3 months as 3 months wasted training, It wasn't heavy enough for me, and I lost size and strength. IMO 5/3/1 sucks ass.


Ya everyone's different, I honestly am not sure how I feel about 5/3/1 but like I said, heard good things about it. I think at this early point in my training I could do just about anything and make gains.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you do any isolation exercises for your rear delts? I havnt been but going to start throwing some facepulls in but on a back day instead of shoulder day


 
you should also try rear laterals on an incline bench-best thing i've ever tried for rears, they grow liek hotcakes from em.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> you should also try rear laterals on an incline bench-best thing i've ever tried for rears, they grow liek hotcakes from em.



I usually do reverse pec deck fly or bent over rear laterals with dumbells. I might give that incline bench thing... also, I haven't tried in a long while, cable reverse fly.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

i do incline db face pulls. got the idea from p-funk


----------



## x~factor (May 1, 2011)

^How is Patrick? Its been years since I last saw him.

5/1, Squat (deload)
135 lbs x 10 reps
185 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets***

Leg Press: 360 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets
Leg Curls: 100 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets
Seated Calf Raises: 135 lbs x 16 reps x 2 sets

***yes, ihateschoolmt, they are all parallel. 

Since I am doing all light weight this week, I stopped using my pre-workout drink (Jack3d) but, man, I needed it. That 185 lbs felt so much heavier. I was hoping to do 225 lbs with at least 10 reps. 

Current weight: 181 lbs (I really want to see 175 lbs by summer)


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

Subbed.


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

angelo212 said:


> Subbed.



If you look at the top of the thread and click thread tools, you can subscribe that way.

Ray he is great, is married to Ivonne and has a successful training/massage business


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> If you look at the top of the thread and click thread tools, you can subscribe that way.


 
So what does it mean when you subscribe to a thread then?


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i do incline db face pulls. got the idea from p-funk


 
Can you explain how you do these Premier and what weight you started off with?


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So what does it mean when you subscribe to a thread then?



It means that someone is interested in the thread and one has to write something in that thread to keep getting updates everytime someone writes something in that thread, so someone would write "subscribe" or "subbed" in the thread letting people know of there interest and now when someone writes in that thread that person will get an e-mail to keep informed. DAMN, I hope this makes sense.


----------



## x~factor (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the interest Angelo. Where in NJ are you?


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

In Jersey City. Hudson County.


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Can you explain how you do these Premier and what weight you started off with?



set an incline bench below 45*, and lie chest down. then row db's like this: Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Row i keep the bench on the floor though, not elevated like this guy

i usually put my knees on the seat of the bench and cross my legs. i use light weight, and go 15-20 reps


----------



## x~factor (May 2, 2011)

5/2, Flat Bench (5/3/1 Wave 2)
135 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps + 1

Incline DB Bench Press: 65 lbs x 8 reps x 2 sets
Cable Flys: 50 lbs x 12 reps
Tricep Pulldowns: 90 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets
Close-grip Bench Press: 135 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

nice workout, i like the CG bench keep meaning to replace dips with it to mix things up


----------



## x~factor (May 3, 2011)

I prefer dips over CG bench... but, yeap, its good to mix it up.

My shoulder still hurts when I do flat bench. I've given it one last shot before I totally ditch it from my routine. I don't know what I was thinking. After the deload phase, I'm switching back to incline bench.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'd be interested to see both how you like 5/3/1 and what you find the results to be like.
> I tried it for 3 months and I still view those 3 months as 3 months wasted training, It wasn't heavy enough for me, and I lost size and strength. IMO 5/3/1 sucks ass.


 
I'm a big fan of 5/3/1. Had awesome progress for the 6 months I was doing it. 

However from what I'm seeing that once your strength gets to a certain point that %'s that you take off the 1RM can cause what trapzilla is mentioning. But you need to be pushing some really big weights for that to come into play. 

I also of the 6 weeks did 2 of the new powerlifting version and I'm not a big fan of that. I have charts if anybody is interested.

X, awesome journal.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> you should also try rear laterals on an incline bench-best thing i've ever tried for rears, they grow liek hotcakes from em.


 
Took me a while to get the hang of facepulls but these are my second option if I don't feel like facepulls that day.


----------



## x~factor (May 4, 2011)

5/4, Deadlift (deload week)
135 lbs x 8 reps
185 lbs x 8 reps
235 lbs x 8 reps
235 lbs x 8 reps

Pullups: BW+30 x 4 reps + 2 reps (forearm grip is gone from the deadlift)
Iso-lateral Rows: 180 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets
Shrugs: 205 lbs x 16 reps (couldn't hold the grip of 225 lbs)
BB Curls: 80 lbs 9 reps x 3 sets

Feeling really weak. This week is supposed to be a light week but damn, everything feels so heavy! The lack of energy could be because I am not using Jack3d but also my body feels beat. I'm due to take a week off and I would take it right now but I'm in the middle of 5/3/1 with chest. I have Military (deload) next then I think would skip the Squat workout to finish off the Chest 5/3/1.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

I would skip all the deloads if you are about to take a week off.


----------



## x~factor (May 6, 2011)

I decided to go to finish off the week/routine. I'm stubborn that way. 

5/6, Military Press (deload week)
85 lbs x 10 reps
105 lbs x 8 reps
105 lbs x 8 reps
105 lbs x 6 reps***

DB Incline Bench Rear Laterals: 25 lbs x 16 reps x 2 sets (Will do facepull next time)
BB Front Laterals: 60 lbs x 16 reps
Abs

***I had one or two more reps in me but didn't want to hit failure this week.


I'm skipping whatever is next on my routine to finish off the Chest 5/3/1 before my week off.


----------



## x~factor (May 8, 2011)

I took Jack3d for this workout. That shit really works! This entire week I skipped it and every workout was a struggle. Today I could just keep going.

5/8, Flat Bench (5/3/1 Cycle 1/Wave 3)
155 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 1 reps + 1.5***

Incline DB Press: 80 lbs  x 5 reps 
Dips: BW+25 x 10 reps x 3 sets
Cable Flys: 40 lbs x 16 reps

***no progress yet. Will see on the next cycle when I move the weights up to 200 lbs.

I'm taking a much needed week off. I don't really like taking pictures of myself half naked but I thought it would be a good way to track my progress.

Current weight: 180 lbs
Current picture:
.


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

be benching 200lbs soon, I benched 198lbs last week for 3 reps so wont be able to help myself in going for the extra 2lbs this week. The big goal is 220lbs which is 100kg as we mainly work in kg's over here.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm taking a much needed week off. I don't really like taking pictures of myself half naked but I thought it would be a good way to track my progress.


As long as it's the upper half that's naked it's cool. How tall are you? You got some thickness starting, at 200 you're gonna be a beast.


----------



## x~factor (May 8, 2011)

I'm 5'11.5" exactly. My goal right now is not lose any muscle mass and slowly lose weight to eventually show abs. I'm hoping that's around 5 to 10 lbs away at 170-175 lbs. 200 lbs feels soooooo far away from where I am right now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

Wait so you are cutting and then bulking to 200? Ya you are probably a few pounds away from abs. You would be pretty ripped at 170.


----------



## x~factor (May 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wait so you are cutting and then bulking to 200? Ya you are probably a few pounds away from abs. You would be pretty ripped at 170.



Cutting this entire summer. If I succeed at that, I will bulk for the fall/winter. I have fat that I have been carrying for almost 2 decades. Stubborn fat that's hanging on for dear life. I don't expect it to go away without a fierce fight so we'll see.


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

looking good ray! got some good pecs/tris


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jake. I'm pretty happy with my triceps. Its one bodypart that I have no problems with.

As for chest, look-wise, chest needs definition, which I understand will come when I hit my target weight... eventually. Strength-wise, I do okay with dumbells, barbells is another story.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

Ya your triceps are big, my arms won't look like that until I gain like 20 more pounds lol.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Current weight: 181 lbs (I really want to see 175 lbs by summer)



Believe I'll hit my goal (same 175 lbs.), but it's still not enough.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks, Jake. I'm pretty happy with my triceps. Its one bodypart that I have no problems with.
> 
> As for chest, look-wise, chest needs definition, which I understand will come when I hit my target weight... eventually. Strength-wise, I do okay with dumbells, barbells is another story.


 
Im the other way, i feel alot weaker with DB's, feel like they mess with my shoulder alot more too.


----------



## x~factor (May 16, 2011)

Okay I'm back!  Got a little sick this week. I weigh 177 lbs this morning. Lost 3 lbs in a week. I guess its a good thing and good timing that it happened during my week off. Anyway, time off is finally over! Time to work and get my swole on!  

My new routine will look somewhat the same as before but using 5/3/1 on all four main lifts. I also need to replace deadlift with something else, I'm thinking Yates Rows. I feel deadlift works my legs a lot more than my back. Having squat and deadlift on separate days didn't give my legs enough time to recover. So I will combine them in the same leg workout, using medium weight for deadlift.

Day 1. Squat 5/3/1 + 2 more legs + Calves
Day 2. Bench 5/3/1 + 2 more chest + Triceps 
Day 3. Yates Rows 5/3/1 + 2 more back + Biceps
Day 4. Military 5/3/1 + 2 more shoulders + Traps + Abs


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Okay I'm back!  Got a little sick this week. I weigh 177 lbs this morning. Lost 3 lbs in a week. I guess its a good thing and good timing that it happened during my week off. Anyway, time off is finally over! Time to work and get my swole on!
> 
> My new routine will look somewhat the same as before but using 5/3/1 on all four main lifts. I also need to replace deadlift with something else, I'm thinking Yates Rows. I feel deadlift works my legs a lot more than my back. Having squat and deadlift on separate days didn't give my legs enough time to recover. So I will combine them in the same leg workout, using medium weight for deadlift.
> 
> ...


 
Jay Cutler says he was only so lean for the 2010 Oylmpia because he got sick for the last few days! so all is good haha

I agree with you on where deads hit more, I always feel them in my glutes ma'self.

It will be interesting to see how 5/3/1 applies to a Row movement. 

best of luck.


----------



## x~factor (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> It will be interesting to see how 5/3/1 applies to a Row movement.



I agree. LOL 
I might have to adjust the weight as I go along. Right now I am basing it on 225 lbs 1 rep max.


----------



## x~factor (May 16, 2011)

Squat (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/225lbs***)
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 5

Deadlift
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 6

Leg Raise (superset with Calf Raise)
60 x 16
80 x 14 
100 x 12

Calf Raise
200 x 16
240 x 12
240 x 12

Current weight: 177 lbs

***Squat 5/3/1 is based on 225 lbs 1 RM. I've done 315 lbs before but this one is more controlled, deep squat, almost a pause at the bottom.

Squat + Deadlift = OMFG  I stopped by Walgreens on the way home and almost puke in the store!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

Ya those are the two exercises I try to keep as far apart as possible lol. Good luck on 5/3/1 I know a lot of people swear by it.


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

Flat Bench (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/200lbs***)
130 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 5 + 3

Incline DB Press
50 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 6
85 x 4

Dips
BW+15 x 12
BW+25 x 10
BW+35 x 8

Cable Flys
65 x 16
80 x 16
95 x 16

Tricep Pulldowns
75 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 8

***5 lbs increase from last cycle


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

*Lunch*


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Flat Bench (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/200lbs***)
> 130 x 5
> 150 x 5
> 170 x 5 + 3
> ...


 
good workout, i like chest and tris together


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2011)

Today was supposed to be Yates Row 5/3/1 day but at the last minute both my partners bailed out. No biggie except I had already taken my pre-workout drink so I had to go do _something_. Since we're in the middle of the 5/3/1 program, I don't want them to miss any of the workout schedule. So I decided to do legs today.

Box Squat
135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6

Leg Press
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10

Calf Raises
270 x 20
270 x 16
270 x 16

This is the first time I tried box squat. That shit is hard! I didn't properly warm up and my lower quads were toast after my second set. I couldn't recover from it and couldn't do more weight than I wanted.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Nice, does your gym have a box or you rig on up?


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2011)

I used a bench with seat back. Its a little lower than I would like but its good enough.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Today was supposed to be Yates Row 5/3/1 day but at the last minute both my partners bailed out. No biggie except I had already taken my pre-workout drink so I had to go do _something_. Since we're in the middle of the 5/3/1 program, I don't want them to miss any of the workout schedule. So I decided to do legs today.
> 
> Box Squat
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
Your a damn site more understanding than I am, with training partners, haha! I go spare if they're like 10-15minutes late, i've banned people training with me for a while if they bail on me! 

box squats are fun!!! if you keep at em your squat will fly up.


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2011)

Getting rid of my partners isn't an option. One is my son (17) and the other is my nephew (18).  
Yeah, I was tempted to change my 5/3/1 with box squat... maybe next time around.


Yates Rows (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/225lbs)
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 5 + 7

Pendlay Row
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

V-grip Pulldowns
150 x 10
180 x 8
210 x 4 dropset to 150 x 6

BB Curls
70 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 8

Behind the neck straight bar cable curls (courtesy of Trapzilla)
40 x 10 x 3 sets

Cable Concentration Curls (Slow Movement)
30 x 12 x 3 sets


My biceps are lagging a bit, I'm gonna start adding more movements to my routine. I did 3 today but I think 2 is just right.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

Nice Vgrip pull downs damn that's way more than I can do.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Getting rid of my partners isn't an option. One is my son (17) and the other is my nephew (18).
> Yeah, I was tempted to change my 5/3/1 with box squat... maybe next time around.
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha, fair enough then. 

nice workout all round. 

how did you find the curls?


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> haha, fair enough then.
> 
> nice workout all round.
> 
> how did you find the curls?



Honestly, I don't like it. I did the lightest weight I could and I still couldn't get the full range of motion. I couldn't pull the last quarter of the movement. Its good to have as a variety though.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Honestly, I don't like it. I did the lightest weight I could and I still couldn't get the full range of motion. I couldn't pull the last quarter of the movement. Its good to have as a variety though.


 
Fair enough. At least you now know your not missing out on anything!


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice Vgrip pull downs damn that's way more than I can do.



I tell you what, I'll trade you my pulldowns for your squats strength. That's one hell of a good trade, eh?


----------



## davegmb (May 21, 2011)

nice to see you trying the box squats, i want to try them too and what were the pendlay rows like?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I tell you what, I'll trade you my pulldowns for your squats strength. That's one hell of a good trade, eh?


Tell you what, How about I take two years off your age for the trade


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> nice to see you trying the box squats, i want to try them too and what were the pendlay rows like?


Its as exhausting as a deadlift. Maybe because you're all bent over and what not. Also, just like deadlift, I feel it with my hamstrings. 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Tell you what, How about I take two years off your age for the trade


Make it five and I will give you all my muscles.


----------



## x~factor (May 23, 2011)

Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/135lbs)
90 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 5 + 1

DB Shoulder Press
65 x 8
75 x 4
75 x 4

Lateral Front Raises
55 x 16
65 x 16
70 x 12

Iso-Lateral Shrugs
270 x 12
320 x 12
320 x 9  (lost grip)
270 x 12

Abs
6 sets, 12-16 reps


I want to start doing DB shoulder presses on a regular basis and see if I could get myself to improve on my personal best of 80 lbs x 3 reps.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2011)

Your alot stronger then me on DB press X, i thought that was really impressive weight especially after just doing militarys


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/135lbs)
> 90 x 5
> 100 x 5
> 115 x 5 + 1
> ...


 
Nice workout there X!. You only seemed to do front delt work in that workout though, any incentive? (granted db presses hit all heads)


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! There was a time that I only did rear delt workout thinking doing military/bench workout targeted the fronts more and was afraid to overtrain them. Years later, I have no front delts to show for it. So now, I alternate front/side laterals and rear delt workout. 

Now thinking about it, I'm glad you brought it up, instead of doing 1 exercise for 3-4 sets, I should do 2 sets each of the fronts, sides, and rear delts in the same workout.


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks guys! There was a time that I only did rear delt workout thinking doing military/bench workout targeted the fronts more and was afraid to overtrain them. Years later, I have no front delts to show for it. So now, I alternate front/side laterals and rear delt workout.
> 
> Now thinking about it, I'm glad you brought it up, instead of doing 1 exercise for 3-4 sets, I should do 2 sets each of the fronts, sides, and rear delts in the same workout.


 

I fit the rear delts in on back day


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I fit the rear delts in on back day



Interesting. I think that's how Dorian Yates does his.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

Squat (5/3/1: cycle1/wave2)
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 3 +1 (did not go lower than I'd like)
205 x 3 (do over)

Deadlift
135 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 4
245 x 4

Single Leg Press
90 x 12
135 x 8
180 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12 
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

Haha nice, I have to do a squat do over tomorrow. Didn't go low enough either last week. Good lookin deadlift, especially after squats.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, much better today with deadlift. I was dying last week.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

Nice workout 

Deads after squats has to be tough.


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

Flat Bench (5/3/1: cycle1/wave2)
140 x 3
160 x 3
180 x 3 + 3

DB Incline Bench
50 x 12
70 x 8 
80 x 6
90 x 2 + 1 forced rep 

Dips
BW+20 x 10
BW+30 x 8
BW+35 x 8
BW x 12

Pec Deck Flyes
90 x 16
120 x 16
140 x 10
150 x 10

Seated Cable Overhead Tricep Extension
50 x 12
60 x 12
75 x 10
80 x 6


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

Longhorn Steakhouse 12 oz steak for lunch. Juicy!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Nice incline DB bench, that's as much as you flat BB benched lol.


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice incline DB bench, that's as much as you flat BB benched lol.


You're right. Damn.

To be honest, I really can't wait to not do flat bench anymore. It really does nothing for me. If it isn't known to be one of the best upper body exercise out there, I wouldn't even bother with it. I'm tempted to switch to incline BB bench in the middle of my 5/3/1.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Dude fuck flat bench, if you don't like it drop it. It's really over rated in my opinion. I think other chest exercises are better than bench.


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

I'm gonna bring it up and see what my partners think. Next week is when we find out if there is an improvement on the weight when we do 200 lbs. We'll see then.


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2011)

Woke up this morning and weighed 180 lbs. WTF?!?! It took me a month to lose 3 lbs just to gain it back in 2 days!!!  So I did what anyone worth their protein shake would do, I hit the gym (a day earlier).

Yates Rows (5/3/1: cycle1/wave2)
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 3 + 6

V-grip Pulldowns
150 x 12
180 x 8
210 x 6
240 x 4
150 x 12

Iso-lateral Rows
180 x 12
230 x 8
280 x 8
180 x 12

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls 
30 x 16
35 x 12
40 x 12

Standing High-Cable Curls
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 28, 2011)

Are you carb cycling? That 3 pounds might just be water, unless you ate 10500 calories over maintenance the last 2 days you didn't gain 3 pounds of fat.


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2011)

The only thing I did differently this week was up my Creatine to 10 grams from 5 grams. you could be right, it could be just water. On the plus side, I do feel bigger and stronger... which is all well and good but my goal right now is to see my damn abs. I gotta reevaluate what and how much I put in my mouth. I want abs so badly.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 28, 2011)

Oh dude, you probably weren't hitting your maximum creatine intake at 5g's it's 3 pounds of water from sufficient creatine. 5g's helps but most can retain a little more.


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2011)

Interesting. How much do you take?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 28, 2011)

None it doesn't work for me. Will brink says to dissolve it in hot liquid before you take it otherwise it barely works. I tried it both ways and never gained a pound. I know Gazhole and built told me to take 10g though. Just to make sure you are getting as much as you your body can absorb.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2011)

Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/wave2)
95 x 3
110 x 3
120 x 3 + 2

DB Shoulder Press
65 x  8
75 x 4
80 x 3 + 1 forced rep
85 x 1***

DB Laterals (rear, side, front - superset)
20 x 12 x 3

BB Shrugs
225 x 12
315 x 10 (got 10 reps but too heavy to feel it work my traps)
275 x 12

Abs
2 machines, 3 sets/12 reps each

*** it took about 5 seconds to get it up but I got it. I told my partner don't touch it, DON'T TOUCH IT! LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome workout, getting the 85's after the MP's is awesome.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2011)

Thanks man. My goal is to get that 100-lb dumbell. The first time I saw someone use that weight to do shoulder press, I was in awe. I'm thinking as long as I stay healthy, I got a shot at it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

Nice 85 isn't too far off 100 pound DBs man. Good pressing.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

Strong shoulders X


----------



## x~factor (Jun 1, 2011)

^^Thanks. I'm pretty happy with how things are moving along. This week is when I do MAX reps on my 5/3/1. Depending on how much more I do on my max, I will increase the weight between 5 lbs to 20 lbs. I'm a little disappointed though, I completely forgot that 5/3/1 calls for 10 lbs less than your targeted max. I was really looking forward to doing 200 lbs on bench on Friday, instead I'm only doing 190 lbs. So I won't know if I'm making progress or not for another month. I feel like this is taking forever. 

Squat (5/3/1: cycle1/wave3)
170 x 5
190 x 3
215 x 1 + 3 (almost parallel... again)
215 x 1 + 1 (another do over)

Deadlift
135 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 3 
275 x 3

Leg Press
270 x 10
340 x 10
340 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
180 x 16
270 x 10
270 x 9


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2011)

Refusing to wait another month to find out if I'm progressing on 5/3/1, the session today turned from bench 5/3/1 to bench find-out-what-my-true-rep-max-at-this-point-is. 

Flat Bench (5/3/1: cycle1/wave3)
155 x 5
175 x 3
195 x 1
200 x 1
205 x 1
210 x 0 ***

Iso-Lateral Incline Press
180 x 8
230 x 6
230 x 6

Decline Bench Press
135 x 12
185 x 2 (failed on the 3rd, shoulders are already exhausted at this point)
135 x 12

Cable Flyes
30 x 16
40 x 16
50 x 16
60 x 12

Rope Pulldowns
25 x 16
40 x 16
50 x 16
60 x 8 

***base on this, I'm upping my next bench 5/3/1 to get 210 lbs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a lot of heavy singles I bet you can hit 210 easy if you just go for next time.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That's a lot of heavy singles I bet you can hit 210 easy if you just go for next time.


 I know what you mean. The first 3 maxes went up strong. By the time I got to the 210, I had nothing left and felt it with the bar coming down.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

I know i've personaly used 2 pyramiding schemes;
one is a powerlifting style template; do sets of 5 until you feel you can't get a 5th rep, then sets of 3 until you can't get a 3rd then sets of 1 until you find your 1rm

another method that i use more commonly but really only for rep PR, or sub maximal PRs is to decide the weight for your heaviest set and then figure out how many sets you wish to operate in, generally i will choose 4-6 then increase the weight each time by the same weight each set(one should probably use % but i'm not mathematically gifted enough )


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> do sets of 5 until you feel you can't get a 5th rep, then sets of 3 until you can't get a 3rd then sets of 1 until you find your 1rm


That's exactly what I did. Can't do too many of 1 RM though. It's exhausting! lol


Had an early morning workout today. Not feeling too good... felt light-headed the entire time. Might be coming down with something, plus I'm doing back to back workout days. I feel beat. 

Yates Rows (5/3/1: cycle1/wave3)
175 x 5
195 x 3
225 x 1 + 7***

Iso-Lateral High Rows
180 x 10
230 x 8
270 x 8 (couldn't get a full ROM)
180 x 12

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 10 x 3

Cybex Bicep Curls
70 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 8, 90 x 3,  70 x 3 (dropset)

***Not really feeling 5/3/1 with rows, Trapz right. I'm thinking of switching it up with pullups with added weight instead.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That's exactly what I did. Can't do too many of 1 RM though. It's exhausting! lol
> 
> 
> Had an early morning workout today. Not feeling too good... felt light-headed the entire time. Might be coming down with something, plus I'm doing back to back workout days. I feel beat.
> ...


 
Have you considered rack deads for your back day 5/3/1 exercise X? they'll certainly allow you to pull some massive weight and give you some great thickness by the end of it.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Have you considered rack deads for your back day 5/3/1 exercise X? they'll certainly allow you to pull some massive weight and give you some great thickness by the end of it.



Its an idea but its too similar to a regular deadlift, which I'm already doing on leg day.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

One of my partners missed 2 workouts, went with him to catch up with the 5/3/1 and did squats and bench presses.

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3

Smith Machine Front Squats
135 x 8
185 x 4
185 x 6

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 12 x 3

Flat Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 6
175 x 3
195 x 1***
135 x 12

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6 x 3

***struggled with this one. I guess 3 days rest isn't enough for chest for me.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

Weight @ 175 lbs
BF @ 15.3%
BMI @ 24.4

Got the BF%/BMI at the gym using the hand held machine below. I know its not the most accurate way but its better than nothing, I guess. I'll measure it again when I hit my target weight of 170 lbs, hopefully in a month or two.


----------



## Anomaly (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for stoppin by my challenge log.  Looks like you're putting in some solid work too and making good progress.  Keep it up!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea three days isn't much to try another max. I would wait a week to try a new max, you should have done some speed benches that last work out.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yea three days isn't much to try another max. I would wait a week to try a new max, you should have done some speed benches that last work out.


I've never done that before. How much % of your 1RM and how many sets/reps do you do?


Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/wave3)
105 x 5
120 x 3
135 x 1 + 1 forced rep

Iso-lateral Behind The Neck Press
90 x 12
140 x 6
160 x 5
180 x 2
90 x 12

Pec Deck Reverse Flys
80 x 16
100 x 16
120 x 12

Cable Face Pull
30 x 16
40 x 16
50 x 16

Abs
2 supersets


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I've never done that before. How much % of your 1RM and how many sets/reps do you do?
> 
> 
> Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/wave3)
> ...


 
for speed benches I used to use 8-9 sets of 3 reps with a wave approach each week increasing the weight by 5% of 1RM each week form 50% up to 60%. I had good results with that.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

135lbs military press is impressive


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.

This week is a 5/3/1 deload week. So I will _try_ to do everything fairly lightweight with high reps. 


Squats (5/3/1: cycle1/deload)
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5

Deadlifts
135 x 8 x 3

Leg Raises
60 x 16
80 x 16
100 x 16 x 2

Leg Curls
60 x 16
80 x 16
100 x 12, 10

Standing Calf Raises
140 x 16
200 x 16, 14, 12

Current weight @ 174 lbs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems like the weight is coming off pretty good now.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Seems like the weight is coming off pretty good now.


 I've given up a lot of things I love to eat to make it happen. Having abs to show for it better be worth it.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 12, 2011)

Flat Bench (5/3/1: cycle1/deload)
90 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5

Incline Bench
95 x 12
135 x 8 x 3

Dips
BW x 12 x 3

Cable Flys
35 x 20
45 x 16 x 3

Tricep Pulldowns
60 x 16
75 x 12 x 3


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2011)

I skipped Yates Rows deload since I will be replacing it with Pullups next week. Still doing low weights and higher reps.

Pullups
BW x 8 x 3

Dumbell Rows
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12

Iso-lateral Low Rows
90 x 16
140 x 12
180 x 12 x 2

Barbell Curls
70 x 10
80 x 10 x 3

Cybex Bicep Curls
70 x 10
90 x 8 x 2
90 x 8 drop set to 70 x 4


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2011)

how are you finding the 5/3/1, how quick do you expect to see the gains you want?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> how are you finding the 5/3/1, how quick do you expect to see the gains you want?


 I have done one cycle so far. Each cycle takes 4 weeks!  Personally, I think it takes way too long but I did increase my bench to 205, so it does work. I guess to answer your question, you see gains every 4 weeks if you follow it. One thing I like about it is that you go to the gym with a plan, weight, and reps in mind. You don't just randomly do certain weights and reps when you get there, so it keeps it interesting for me and my workout partners.

I'll give it a few cycles before I ditch it for 5x5.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 15, 2011)

Military Press (5/3/1: cycle1/deload)
65 x 5
80 x 5
95 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8 dropset to 40 x 8

Cable Raises
Fronts: 10 x 12 x 2
Sides: 10 x 12 x 2

DB Incline Face Pull
25 x 12 x 3

Abs
3 exercises, 3 sets each, 12-16 reps

Next, I will start *cycle 2 of the 5/3/1* using the below Max Final Weight:

_*Squat - 245 lbs
Bench - 210 lbs
Pullups - bw + 50 lbs
Military - 145 lbs*_


----------



## x~factor (Jun 16, 2011)

Squat (5/3/1: cycle2/wave1)
160 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5 + 2

Leg Press
180 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
450 x 12

Calf Presses 
270 x 16
360 x 16
450 x 12
450 x 16

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12
200 x 12
200 x 16

Kneeling Leg Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 10
50 x 12

ATF Front Squats (first time doing this)
bar x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 4 (bar started slipping)

Total time: 1:30
Started taking Jack3d again. 

Up the volume a little bit, I want to bring up my legs a little more than my upper body. I hope it doesn't backfire because of overtraining.  The thread.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 16, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad for volume, just do push too hard each set and itll work.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 135lbs military press is impressive


 

Indeed!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 18, 2011)

Flat Bench Press (5/3/1: cycle2/wave1)
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
135 x 12 (just for the burn)

DB Incline Press
50 x 8
65 x 8
80 x 7
90 x 0 (without a spotter, couldn't get it into position) 

Dips
BW x 12
+25 x 8
+45 x 8
+50 x 8

Cable Flyes
65 x 16
95 x 16
125 x 16 
125 x 16

Tricep Pulldowns
50 x 16
70 x 8
70 x 10

Palms up One Arm Tricep Pulldowns
20 x 12 x 3


----------



## x~factor (Jun 20, 2011)

Pullups (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/base on bw+40 lbs***)
bw+15 x 5
bw+20 x 5
bw+25 x 5

DB Rows
70 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

T-bar Rows
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8
90 x 12

Hammer Bar Curls
50 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

One Arm Cable Curls
5 x 16
10 x 16
15 x 16

***lowered 1RM from 50lbs to 40 lbs... I guess I was a bit optimistic.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 20, 2011)

Celebrated Father's Day with a 12-oz Rib Eye Steak at Chillis.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Pullups (5/3/1: cycle1/wave1/base on bw+40 lbs***)
> bw+15 x 5
> bw+20 x 5
> bw+25 x 5
> ...


 
The pull up numbers are really impressive X


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> The pull up numbers are really impressive X


Thanks, Dave. I think this will work out better than the Yates Row 5/3/1.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

305X3 are some nice #'s man, some time in the next year i'd like to do 2xbw on the squat. talking about a sticking point on bench, i walked away from it for 2 weeks, no bench at all, then came back and pushed it up first attempt. might help just to put it out of ur mind for a moment.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry dud, i was way back in ur journal, i'll have to read alittle and get up to speed


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok  thats better, all caught up, in just 5 minutes you got past that sticking point on the bench. lol. i agree the 531 seems slow, but you can gauge ur progress on the all out sets. and like you said it is nice to have target #'s on paper bfore you ever get to the gym. I just finished my first set of lifts on the 531 and will probably try to be patient with it. good lifting


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by ovr40! 

I feel like I've been doing 531 forever but I'm actually only on my 2nd cycle. I wanna keep at it though until I get 225 lbs for bench.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

You'll get it, I didn't realize this was only your second round either. 

Just give it time you'll hit the numbers, grab that spreadsheet in the strength training section that Juggernaut put up. It's great for charting your gains. It's really cool to be able to see the increases on the graph's.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks for stopping by ovr40!
> 
> I feel like I've been doing 531 forever but I'm actually only on my 2nd cycle. I wanna keep at it though until I get 225 lbs for bench.


 
i had the same sticking point between 195 and 210, very slow progress and changed things up a couple of times, just hit 225 a couple weeks ago, the progress once you hit 210 will be quicker than you think to 225
enjoy the ride, i'll stop back. should put up a vid or 2. peace


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2011)

Military Press (531: cycle2/wave1/base on 145 lbs)
90 x 5
100 x 5
115 x 5 +2

DB Shoulder Press
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 5
85 x 2

Iso-lateral Behind-the-neck Press
90 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 6

Iso-lateral Shrugs
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 8
270 x 12

Abs
3 exercises, 3 sets, 12-16 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Turns out Juggernauts link broke so here's a link in case you want to check out that spreadsheet I was talking about:

531 Spreadsheet


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Turns out Juggernauts link broke so here's a link in case you want to check out that spreadsheet I was talking about:
> 
> 531 Spreadsheet


Got it. Thanks! Unfortunately my Excel has expired. I can see it, write on it, but I can't save it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you don't intend to buy excel, this is a really good alternative:

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> If you don't intend to buy excel, this is a really good alternative:
> 
> OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


Thanks. Downloading.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2011)

I like abiword for a free word processor but the rest of open office is straight.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

Squats (5/3/1: cycle2/wave2)
170 x 3
195 x 3
220 x 3 +2

ATG Front Squats
95 x 8
135 x 5*
155 x 4*
155 x 2*
*can't get the proper way to hold the bar so it doesn't roll down my front shoulders

Leg Press
180 x 14
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 5

Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine
270 x 20
360 x 16
450 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12
200 x 12
200 x 12

Lying Leg Curls
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 10

Total time: 1:15

The extra volume seems to be working. My quads are pumped!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 23, 2011)

220x5 is nice, id like to try front squats but i seriously believe my shoulders wont roll up that far (2surgerys)


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> 220x5 is nice, id like to try front squats but i seriously believe my shoulders wont roll up that far (2surgerys)


I gotta figure out how to make it comfortable to hold so the bar won't roll forward. The bar is rolling forward before I can finish my set. 
I'm really liking the movement of front squat as oppose to regular squat.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 23, 2011)

think ihate and gaz were talking about how easy the depth is with the front,but yeah, the hold is critical!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> think ihate and gaz were talking about how easy the depth is with the front,but yeah, the hold is critical!


Yeah, I noticed the depth is greater. I like the fact that your back stays upright throughout the rep otherwise you will fall forward.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2011)

is 220lbs not a PR?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> is 220lbs not a PR?


Not really. I've done 315 before when I was heavier. I got near parallel but not quite with 315. With the 5/3/1 I make sure I hit that depth so I backed off the weight.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you using the cross arm grip on front squats? if so do you hook your thumbs under the bar or just place your hands over the top of the bar and hold it against your throat?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried that, didn't really feel comfortable. What I'm doing now is holding it with my thumbs without crossing my arms. My palms are on the side of my neck. The bar feels more comfortable on my shoulder this way until I hit 135lbs or so. I might try what ihate is doing, just don't know how flexible my wrist will be.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 24, 2011)

Bench (531: cycle2/wave2)
150 x 3
170 x 3
195 x 3 x 2

DB Incline Bench
65 x 8
75 x 6
85 x 4 feeling good/strong/invincible/in the zone/going for a *PR*
95 x 0 fail LOL
85 x 6

DB Flys
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 12

Dips
bw x 12
+25 x 12
+50 x 8

Tricep Pulldowns
75 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 24, 2011)

i love me some db flys!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

Ruby Tuesday's 14oz rib eye steak with brown rice pilaf and sweet potato fries


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

Pullup (531: cycle1/wave2)
bw+20 x 3
bw+25 x 3
bw+30 x 3 + 3

BB Bent Over Rows
135 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 8
175 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 12
150 x 10
150 x 8
150 x 10

Hyperextentions
bw x 12
bw+10 x 12
bw+25 x 12

Hammer Bar Curls
65 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10

Standing One Arm Cable Curls
20 x 12
25 x 12
25 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

strong bent over rows


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> strong bent over rows


Thanks Dave. I'm gonna alternate Bent Over Rows with T-bar Rows from now on. I like the one arm DB Rows but it doesn't hit my lats as much as these two.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Rib Eye 

What's a hammer bar curl?

Workout looks great though.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 27, 2011)

steak is awesome, just got back from a steakhouse, took my wife and mom out and did some catchin up.nice bench day, i crashed and burned today. Was the 195 x 3, twice, or was it 3+2?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What's a hammer bar curl?



I wish I used this sooner. My elbows do not hurt when I do curls with this.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> steak is awesome, just got back from a steakhouse, took my wife and mom out and did some catchin up.


That steak was good. Almost as good as Chillis Rib Eye.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

my old gym had one of those but never got a chance to try it out. Glad it keeps the elbows from hurting 

I'd like to try the big one for bench as well, Gaz uses one every once in a while. Someday I'll have to turn my garage into a home gym.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 29, 2011)

Military (531: cycle2/wave2)
100 x 3
115 x 3
130 x 3

BB Corner Press (first time doing this one)
90 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 6
125 x 6

Side Laterals (superset with Front Laterals)
20 x 12
25 x 12
25 x 12

Front Laterals
35-lb plate x 12
45-lb plate x 12 
45-lb plate x 12 

Cable Face Pulls
35 x 16
45 x 16
55 x 16
65 x 16

Abs
9 sets/10-16 reps


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

YouTube Video












x~factor said:


> I wish I used this sooner. My elbows do not hurt when I do curls with this.


 

I have one of these 




YouTube Video











Note the wrist rotation in the process of the curl


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 29, 2011)

130x3=nice military, i'd like to have the 1st bar to do skull crushers with, probably make it much easier to keep my elbows in! any ab outline poking through yet?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> 130x3=nice military, i'd like to have the 1st bar to do skull crushers with, probably make it much easier to keep my elbows in! any ab outline poking through yet?


130x3 was good, going for 140 1-rep max next week. A trace of upper abs come out on a good day. lol


----------



## x~factor (Jun 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Note the wrist rotation in the process of the curl


I wish my gym offered something like that. It does have something similar but its on a Cybex Concentration Curl machine.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I wish my gym offered something like that. It does have something similar but its on a Cybex Concentration Curl machine.


 
I have that @ home it really made a difference in my elbow pain. Since then I went and had a couple of cortizone shots and havn't had the pain back. With the rotation built in tha handles you don't have to hold your wrists "teaked" to do curls. pretty neat for doing reverse curls too.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2011)

How far is 130lbs military off a PR, numbers looking good?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How far is 130lbs military off a PR, numbers looking good?


I did 135 lbs for 1 clean rep, I'm going for 140 lbs for a PR next week to finish off the 531.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2011)

Squats (531: cycle2/wave3)
185 x 3
210 x 3
235 x 1 + 0*** (not even close to parallel)

Rack Pulls
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 8

Leg Presses
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 10
360 x 10

Kneeling Leg Curls
45 x 10 x 4

Calf Raises (Leg Press Machine)
360 x 16 x 3

Current Weight: 173 lbs

***I'm gonna back off on the squat weights for 531 cycle 3. My form is shit and not getting near parallel at all. I've gone deeper than what I did today when I did 315 lbs a few months ago.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

Down 12 pounds since April.  bet you are gaining muscle too!  

take is easy on that back!  

Looking Good


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> *Current Maximum Weight:*
> Squat: 245 lbs x 6 reps
> Deadlift: 245 lbs x 6 reps
> Incline BB Bench Press: 195 lbs x 3 reps
> ...



We're about evenly matched for strength... and attitude.

You have me on squats.

And deads.

And bench.

And, yeah, BB press.



Probably 20 lbs. short of your numbers.

Glad you're running a journal.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> My form is shit and not getting near parallel at all.



And that sounds very familiar. 

Hope your back is 100% ASAP!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

so are you enjoying the 5/3/1 program, you never sound convinced by it?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And that sounds very familiar.
> Hope your back is 100% ASAP!


Thanks Curt. My back, surprisingly, hasn't acted up (knock on wood) since doing heavy squats and deads. My biggest problem with my squating is where to position my feet. Should I point it straight forward or angle it? How far apart? I'm supposed to be feeling the pressure on the outside and back of my feet but I don't. I keep experimenting with every kind of positions to what's comfortable but nothing seems to be just right so I keep changing everytime. There's certain position where my knees would crack, no pain or anything, just feel it crack or tiny pop. I guess that's normal as I feel no pain but its in the back of mind that its there and sort of bother me when I go down deep... so I don't sometimes when it gets too heavy. I hope that makes sense. lol




davegmb said:


> so are you enjoying the 5/3/1 program, you never sound convinced by it?


Enjoying? Hmmm I don't know if that's the word I would use. I do like it coz it does give me something to base my progress with. It does work coz I finally broke 200 lbs on bench. I still want to get 225 lbs, not giving up on that. So, I want to keep doing it for at least another 2-3 cycle and then do 5x5 next.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 2, 2011)

peaks and valleys, seems thats how life is and lifting is the same. I don't know if you'll like it, but I angle my feet outward pretty good and i just moved them apart a little more and got better depth, they're probably a touch wider than shoulders. You can always just back the squats of by 10%or more and keep the other lifts the same. Are you using your true 1rm or did you scale it back as recommended?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 2, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> You can always just back the squats of by 10%or more and keep the other lifts the same. Are you using your true 1rm or did you scale it back as recommended?



I scaled it back by a lot, from 315 lbs to 225 lbs coz I really want to go deep. Cycle 1 went well, this time around, I don't know... I'm just not in the groove and just keep second guessing my form and my ability to move the weight. It could also be because I'm still cutting. Right now I'm 3 lbs away from my goal at 170 lbs. Abs or not, I'm gonna stay at 170 for the summer before I bulk back up for fall/winter.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2011)

_Incline_ Bench Press (531: cycle3**/wave3)
160 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 1
*210 x 3****
135 x 18

Smith Machine Reverse Grip Bench Press
125 x 6
145 x 6
165 x 6

Dips 
bw x 12
+25 x 10
+45 x 8
+60 x 6
bw x 12

Cable Flys
95 x 16
110 x 16
110 x 16

Standing Tricep Extensions (easy curl bar)
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 8
80 x 6

Rope Pulldowns
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 16
45 x 14

**just realized I'm on my 3rd cycle on bench, not 2. 

***Flat benches were occupied so I did incline. Those that follow my journal know that I hate flat bench presses but I do them because its suppose to be one of the "must do" exercises. Today, I am convinced to ditch flat bench for incline. Last month I put up 1 rep of 205 lbs on flat bench, today on incline, I did 3 of 210 lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

I really don't see a problem with it, it's a form of benching isn't it and it's not like your looking to compete.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I really don't see a problem with it, it's a form of benching isn't it and it's not like your looking to compete.


True.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2011)

Pullups (531: cycle1/wave3)
bw+20 x 5
bw+25 x 3
bw+35 x 1 + 3
*bw+45 x 2 *(guaging how much I need to up the weight for next cycle)

Yates/Bentover Rows
135 x 12
185 x 10 x 3

Iso-lateral Rows
180 x 12
270 x 8 x 2

DB Pullovers
65 x 10
75 x 8
85 x 4

EZ-curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 8
100 x 4


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

Some day I'll be able to do Pull ups! 

LOL


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 6, 2011)

Your doing good X, despite your protests!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

Never done pullovers, how do you rate them


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never done pullovers, how do you rate them


 

I personally love them, both done on chest and back days they are great.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 6, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Your doing good X, despite your protests!


Thanks. LOL. I know I shouldn't really complain but you know how it is... you want EVERYTHING up to par.



davegmb said:


> Never done pullovers, how do you rate them


I like it a lot.  Its true what Trapzilla said below, perfect for chest and back. 



trapzilla said:


> I personally love them, both done on chest and back days they are great.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always liked the stretch when doing the pullovers, but they always messed with my shoulder eventually. 

Doing great X


----------



## x~factor (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks O!

Military (531: cycle2/wave3)
115 x 5
125 x 3
*140 x 1****

BB Corner Press
90 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
80 x 16
100 x 14
100 x 14
100 x 9

Alternating DB Front Raises
25 x 16
30 x 16 
30 x 16

BB Shrugs
135 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Abs
3 exercises, 11 sets, 12 - 16 reps

***barely, I mean barely made one rep. I'm keeping 140 lbs for 1-rep max for cycle 3.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 6, 2011)

CONGRATS one the 140! i did 130 and watching the vid it looked like my back was gonna snap, nice numbers dude!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 8, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> CONGRATS one the 140! i did 130 and watching the vid it looked like my back was gonna snap, nice numbers dude!



Thanks man. I saw the video and that 140 looked about the same as yours. 
The bar stayed at the halfway point for about 3-4 seconds before finally locking it at the top. I just refused to not make it. lol


----------



## x~factor (Jul 8, 2011)

Today is suppose to be a deload day for Squat 531 but I decided to find out my true 1 RM for squat at this point. At 173 lbs, I am obviously not as strong when I was at 185 lbs.

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1***
225 x 0

Hack Squats
90 x 6
135 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

Cybex Plate Loaded Squat Press
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 8

SLDL
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Icarian Standing Calf Raises 
200 x 12
300 x 12
300 x 12
300 x 12

Seated Rotary Calf Raises
150 x 12
170 x 12
190 x 12
190 x 12
210 x 12

***base on this, I am adjusting my next 531 cycle to 215 lbs. Hopefully I can build on this.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice workout, the westside program I'm on doesn't require you to do 1RM but I would like to know


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workout, the westside program I'm on doesn't require you to do 1RM but I would like to know


For so many years I never knew any of my 1 RM, now I am obsessed with it.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2011)

Bench (531: cycle3/deload)
95 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Iso-lateral Bench Press
180 x 8
230 x 3
200 x 6
180 x 8

Chest Press (TechnoGym Machine)
110 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 12

Seated Push Down (Strive Machine)
110 x 14
130 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 12

Cable Pulldown
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 7
90 x 7

Seated Tricep Extension (Nautilus Machine)  
35 x 16
35 x 16
50 x 12
50 x 12

Went to a bigger NYSC gym with more machine selections for squats and bench. Its a good change of pace.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2011)

just as a quick glance... you look great!  I love your squats, my gosh...I think that is to happen only in my dreams, but one never knows.





Will be looking or lurking about you, trust you don't mind?!?

great going!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for dropping by, Nightowl! I love squating, I just can't get in the grove lately to move more weight. :shrugs:


----------



## x~factor (Jul 11, 2011)

Pullups (531: cycle1/deload)
bw x 5 x 3

T-bar Rows
90 x 12
135 x 10 x 3

Iso-lateral High Rows
230 x 10
135 x 8 x 2 (one arm)

Pullovers
50 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 8

Hammer Bar Curls
95 x 10 x 3

Concentration Arm Curls (Cybex Machine)
50 x 12
55 x 10
60 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 12, 2011)

if you dont want to interupt your training  the 1 rm formula is pretty spot on, of course this would be your 1rm when you are fresh, not after anything other than warm up sets
10(reps)x150(weight)x.0333+150(weight)=199.95(1rm)
repsxweightx.0333+weight=1rm
but i understand, you cant really clame it untill you've done it.
looking forward to the deload week soon myself!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

your Workout plan is looking real solid!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 12, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> if you dont want to interupt your training  the 1 rm formula is pretty spot on, of course this would be your 1rm when you are fresh, not after anything other than warm up sets
> 10(reps)x150(weight)x.0333+150(weight)=199.95(1rm)
> repsxweightx.0333+weight=1rm
> but i understand, you cant really clame it untill you've done it.
> looking forward to the deload week soon myself!



Oh, nice! I actually know this website that calculates it automatically but I wasn't really sure if it was accurate... Predicting One-rep Max



jagbender said:


> your Workout plan is looking real solid!


Thanks, Jag! Its just so hard to execute while cutting.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 12, 2011)

Squats (531: cycle3/wave1)
150 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 5 (parallel)
190 x 5 (below parallel) - just wanted to make sure I hit my depth!

Front Squats**
135 x 4 x 3

Deadlifts
135 x 6 x 2
155 x 6 x 2

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 3

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12 x 3

Current weight: 172 lbs.

**Got this devise to help me do front squats comfortably. 
It works... somewhat. LOL. The padding moves from my shoulder when I get too deep... I guess I gotta keep my elbows up some more.






Decided to cut down on the volume from here on out until I finish cutting. I feel I'm shrinking ... I'll save the extra volume when I start to bulk. Speaking of cutting, I am 2 lbs away from my weight goal of 170 lbs. As I suspected, its not enough to see my abs. I'm undecided if I should continue to cut to 165 lbs or maintain for the summer. I knew it wasn't gonna be easy but damn! 

Edit: Also wanted to add, I couldn't sleep the entire night last night. Too many things running through my head. So at 4:30 am I decided to just get up and run. I jogged for 2 miles and walked another mile to cool down. That's my first cardio for the last few months.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Squats (531: cycle2/wave3)
> *185 x 3
> 210 x 3
> 235 x 1 + 0*** (not even close to parallel)*
> ...



You've squatted 315? I've never done that. The most I've ever hit ATTG was 265 for a single and 250 for a double. True ATTG or my hams and calves were pressed together. That was a million years ago.

We're currently matched on squats for numbers.

What machine are you using for leg press? I think Bodymasters' machine is easier to press bigger numbers than an Icarian machine. No idea why.

And my recent leg pressing was done with no squatting prior, so I was definitely fresh.

Wishing you continued success in the gym!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Back from the deload week I see. 

Good looking workout, how are you liking the program with the assist exercises more of the main? 

Are you seeing strength gains since your cutting while doing this? I did that for my last round of it, and twards the end I saw my gains slow vs all the rounds I wasn't cutting on.

Congrats on almost getting to your goal.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You've squatted 315? I've never done that. The most I've ever hit ATTG was 265 for a single and 250 for a double. True ATTG or my hams and calves were pressed together. That was a million years ago.
> 
> We're currently matched on squats for numbers.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Curt!

When I did 315 lbs, my intentions where to just feel the heavy weight on my back, to squat down as far as I did was a nice surprise. 

I use both Bodymasters and Icarian. I prefer the Bodymasters though because of the foot positioning and the rounded back seat gives you more room for your knees/legs to go deeper. 






I can't even remember the last I didn't do squats first in my routine. LOL I should do it on my next deload week and see how much better I could do with leg presses. 



omerta2010 said:


> Back from the deload week I see.
> Good looking workout, how are you liking the program with the assist exercises more of the main?
> 
> Are you seeing strength gains since your cutting while doing this? I did that for my last round of it, and twards the end I saw my gains slow vs all the rounds I wasn't cutting on.
> ...


Thanks, O. I  like the 531 a lot but I just wish I was doing it during bulking phase. I'm seeing gains but I also feel I'm at the end of it, I sort of expected it to happen eventually. Squating numbers don't lie though, if I try 315 right now, it would literally crush me.

I'm currently at 172 lbs and I've never been this small in over 10 years. To go down to 165 lbs is almost mind blowing to me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

So how big were you when you got 315? 

I've seen a huge difference between what I used to lift the first time around when I was at 230 vs this last year when I was around 260. 

Last time I saw 165 was in 9th grade. 

You should have clear abs soon.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So how big were you when you got 315?
> 
> I've seen a huge difference between what I used to lift the first time around when I was at 230 vs this last year when I was around 260.
> 
> ...



I should see abs but right now I don't see a trace of it. 

I believe I was at least 185 lbs when I did 315 lbs. The extra weight helped but more so that I was eating A LOT more food than I do now.

Yea, I can't even imagine myself being 165 lbs. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Jul 14, 2011)

Forgot to post my last deload from Military Presses

Military (531: wave2/deload)
65 x 5
75 x 5
85 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 5
40 x 8 (Arnold Press)

BB Upright Rows
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 8

Front Plate Raise
25 x 12
35 x 12
45 x 12

Abs
Decline Bench Crunches
bar x 16
65 x 16
75 x 12
85 x 12

Hanging Leg Raises
bw x 16 x 3

Side Bends
50 x 16 x 3


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 14, 2011)

15 pounds is huge, dont know which is worse-bulking  and eating even though the thought of more chicken and rice is repulsing, or cutting and seeing journals  where people take in 1200 calorie DAYS, that would be tough, i almost due that at breakfast. 2 more to go! good liftin 2u!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 16, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> 15 pounds is huge, dont know which is worse-bulking  and eating even though the thought of more chicken and rice is repulsing, or cutting and seeing journals  where people take in 1200 calorie DAYS, that would be tough, i almost due that at breakfast. 2 more to go! good liftin 2u!



I don't know... its quite a dilema. I'm liking that my abs has very little fat left but DAMN IT... I LIKE TO EAT!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 16, 2011)

Squat (531: cycle3/wave2)
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 3

Deadlifts
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 8

Squat Machine (Icarian)
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 8
540 x 8
540 x 8
270 x 8

Calf Raises (on Leg Press)
360 x 16, 16, 14

Standing Calf Raises (Icarian)
200 x 12, 12, 12

I decided to do squats every 4 days no matter where I am with my split schedule. Trying it out and see if this brings up my legs a little bit.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 16, 2011)

awesome w/o man! 540 on the machine AFTER squats and deds, wow!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 16, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> awesome w/o man! 540 on the machine AFTER squats and deds, wow!



Thanks, man. Not really my favorite machine but its good to use once in a while just to hit legs on a different angle.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 17, 2011)

that is a WEIRD lokking contraption!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 17, 2011)

^Agreed. LOL

_Incline_ Bench Presses (531: cycle4/wave1)
155 x 5
175 x 5
190 x 5 (all half reps- 190 lbs felt like a ton today, wtf?)

DB Flat Bench Presses
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 5 1/2 (couldn't lock it)

Pec Deck Flys
100 x 16
120 x 12
140 x 12

Vertical Chess Press (Nautilus Nitro)
140 x 12
155 x 10
170 x 5, 140 x 4, 110 x 4 (drop set)

Cable Pulldowns
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 8

Cable Tricep Kickbacks
10 x 10
10 x 10


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Squats (531: cycle3/wave1)
> 150 x 5
> 170 x 5
> 190 x 5 (parallel)
> ...


 
I have the manta ray for ATF squats  
Bodybuilding.com - The 'Manta Ray' For Squats - Training Equipment Review!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice, Jag. How do you like it?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Nice, Jag. How do you like it?


 
It is Awesome you cannot feel the bar, and really consentrate on the squat. wort every penny. 

I can squat 275 for reps. May try some @ 305 soon. Been taking some time off after the IM contest, and adding some calories to my diet. maybe add some fat cals and cut carbs down and see how I feel. 
Doc said I was overtraining and need to feed the machine!

How is the sting ray?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 18, 2011)

My Sting Ray does the same. You can't feel the bar piercing through your shoulders but it doesn't help keep the bar from moving forward as you go down deep, the padding slides forward. I've tried it a couple of times for a set but haven't really use it and figure out how I can make it work.

My squating isn't going well right now. I'm squatting the same weight as I'm benching, and my benching weight sucks!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

I do my standing calf raises on that Squat machine, since my gym is to stupid to have a standing calf raise machine.

X, some days we own the weights, others the weight owns us.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I do my standing calf raises on that Squat machine, since my gym is to stupid to have a standing calf raise machine.
> 
> X, some days we own the weights, others the weight owns us.



So true!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I do my standing calf raises on that Squat machine, since my gym is to stupid to have a standing calf raise machine.
> 
> X, some days we own the weights, others the weight owns us.


 

Bump that


----------



## cook (Jul 19, 2011)

x~factor said:


> My Sting Ray does the same. You can't feel the bar piercing through your shoulders but it doesn't help keep the bar from moving forward as you go down deep, the padding slides forward. I've tried it a couple of times for a set but haven't really use it and figure out how I can make it work.
> 
> My squating isn't going well right now. I'm squatting the same weight as I'm benching, and my benching weight sucks!


 X~factor:I found with the sting ray I had to really concentrate on keeping the elbows up at the bottom of the lift.Your body will try to lean forward to bring the back into play.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 19, 2011)

cook said:


> X~factor:I found with the sting ray I had to really concentrate on keeping the elbows up at the bottom of the lift.Your body will try to lean forward to bring the back into play.



Yeap, got it, I just need to execute it. 

Thanks again, Cook!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 19, 2011)

Pullups (531: cycle2/wave1)
bw x 5
+15 x 5
+25 x 5 + 2

V-grip Lat Pulldowns
180 x 8
195 x 8
210 x 6 drop set
150 x 6

BB Rows
135 x 10
185 x 10 x 2
135 x 12

BB Concentration Curls
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 8 x 2

DB Alternating Curls
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 10


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

Doing great keep up the squating youll get to wear you want to be in no time.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 20, 2011)

Squats (531: cycle3/wave3)
175 x 5
195 x 3
215 x 1 +1

(more Squats)
220 x 1
135 x 8

Leg Presses (Icarian)
270 x 10
315 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10

Calf Raises (Icarian Leg Press) [superset]
270 x 20
360 x 14
360 x 16

Standing Calf Raises [superset]
200 x 12 x 3


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Squats (531: cycle3/wave3)
> 175 x 5
> 195 x 3
> 215 x 1 +1
> ...


 

Should be labeled "spent leg day"


----------



## x~factor (Jul 22, 2011)

^Surprisingly, didn't get sore the next day... which is okay, I guess, so I can be all fresh for the next leg day.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 22, 2011)

Military (531: cycle3/wave1)
95 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 4 (failed on the last one)

DB Shoulder Presses
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 2*** drop set to 
45 x 6 (arnold press)

***3 reps less than last week

DB Lateral Raises (three giant sets)
20 x 8
20 x 10
25 x 10

Iso-lateral Shrugs
180 x 12
270 x 12
320 x 12
270 x 12

Abs
Decline Crunches 95 x 12 x 3 sets
Cable Side Crunches 75 x 12, 65 x 12 x 2 sets
Hanging Leg Raises 12 x 3 sets


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 22, 2011)

nice leg day man,450x10 and volume on top of it all-solid! what does your leg press look like?do you push vertical, incline or away?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 24, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> nice leg day man,450x10 and volume on top of it all-solid! what does your leg press look like?do you push vertical, incline or away?


That day, I used this:






But normally I prefer to use this:
(more range of motion)






My leg days have been good lately ever since I lessen the squat weight. I'm not really looking to add anymore weight until I finish up cutting. I would love just to maintain what weight I could do  now.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 24, 2011)

More leg day, continuing the every 3-day rest schedule. 

Squats (531: deload?) 
135 x 8 x 3

Stiff Leg Deadlifts
135 x 8 x 3

Leg Presses (BodyMasters)
270 x 8 x 3

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 12 x 3


Thinking of switching it up a bit, ditching the 531 until I start bulking after the summer. I'm currently at 171 lbs and losing strength everytime I step foot in the gym. I see no sense of continuing 531 if I feel I can't gain any strength while cutting. I do like that I'm doing legs after 3 days rest, so I'm thinking doing Leg/Pull and Leg/Push schedule for a while just to maintain muscle.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

X when you going to post up the "small" version pics?

I can't imagine going to 165 pounds  I am going for 200 !


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Gaining strenth on a cut is pretty difficlut unless you are on gear 

171 that is pretty darn close bro!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> X when you going to post up the "small" version pics? I can't imagine going to 165 pounds  I am going for 200 !


I'm going for it! I know, I'm so close! LOL If I don't do it this year, I doubt I ever will. This time last year I was walking around with 192-195 lbs and NOT working out! 

I'll post pics once I hit my target weight.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it  doing really well!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey X, just stopping by


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 25, 2011)

i understand the thought process concerning 531, i feel i do better with longer rests, whatever i do mon and fri seem to be less productive than what i do wed and then the following mon, whether is legs or press, my triceps love the extra days they get to heal.looking forward to seeing the progress pics. did u enter the challenge?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 25, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> did u enter the challenge?


Nah, I don't make progress that quickly. LOL


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> My first journal.
> 
> *My stats: *
> 43 years
> ...


 

stopping by to say hi....  from reading the threads, you seem to be doing great.  strength up, fat down!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> stopping by to say hi....  from reading the threads, you seem to be doing great.  strength up, fat down!


Thanks, Carmine!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 26, 2011)

*Push*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
155 x 5
175 x 3 
135 x 8

Smith Shoulder Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
135 x 6 (behind the neck)

Cable Crossovers
80 x 14
95 x 16
95 x 16

Seated Side Lateral Raises (superset)
20 x 16 x 3

Rear Pec Deck
70 x 16
80 x 16 
80 x 16


Using *No Xplode *for the first time. Not as good as Jack3d but pretty close. It does taste nastier.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Incline Bench Press
> 135 x 6
> 155 x 5
> 175 x 3
> ...


 

solid workout


----------



## x~factor (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jag!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 28, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 0 (couldn't resist going for it)
135 x 12

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Leg Presses (BodyMasters)
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10
450 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12
240 x 12 x 3


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

hey you went for it!  225!

Soon very soon


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it was shakspere(man does that spelling look bad lol) that said "it is better to have gone for a 1 rep max and failed, than to never have gone for it at all"...or, maybe SOMETHING LIKE THAT.

Was the biggest reason for you dumping the 531 the fact that you were cutting? sometimes I think I'm just hard-wired to do many reps at a lower weight than 3-5 at a heavier weight.I want to give it a little more time though.Are you using that stingray?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sometimes I like to load up the bar and just unrack it and hold for a while. It seems like it takes the shock of how heavy the weight is when it's time to do the real set down the road.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> I think it was shakspere(man does that spelling look bad lol) that said "it is better to have gone for a 1 rep max and failed, than to never have gone for it at all"...or, maybe SOMETHING LIKE THAT.




I stopped the 531 because I feel I am not gaining enough strength to continue the program or muscle mass while cutting (understandbly). So its kind of pointless to keep doing the 531.  Almost all my max weight have gone down except pullups but I'm sure that would have been next. At first, I tried to carb up and eat a little extra a few hours before I hit the gym. It worked for a week or two. Now its just not working at all. But overall, I'm happy where I am right now. I've never been this "fit" in my entire life than I am right now. I could only imagine how I would look if I lose 6 more lbs and hit 165 lbs.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sometimes I like to load up the bar and just unrack it and hold for a while. It seems like it takes the shock of how heavy the weight is when it's time to do the real set down the road.



So true! I noticed that in squat, for example, when I load up the weights to 315 lbs and do half reps and do the next set at 225 lbs, I could do them for reps as opposed to just stopping at 225 lbs. Obviously I wouldn't try that now... 315 lbs would crush me. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Jul 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> Are you using that stingray?



No, I haven't. I keep forgetting. I've been program to do back squats first and once I do back squats, I see no point of doing back squats and front squats in the same workout. I'll remember next time, though.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> I think it was shakspere(man does that spelling look bad lol) that said "it is better to have gone for a 1 rep max and failed, than to never have gone for it at all"...or, maybe SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
> 
> Was the biggest reason for you dumping the 531 the fact that you were cutting? sometimes I think I'm just hard-wired to do many reps at a lower weight than 3-5 at a heavier weight.I want to give it a little more time though.Are you using that stingray?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 30, 2011)

*Pull Day*

BB Bentover Rows
155 x 12
175 x 12
195 x 12
205 x 10

Lat Pulldowns
180 x 10 (wide grip)
210 x 7
210 x 7 (V-grip)

Straight Arm Pulldowns*** 
30 x 12 x 3

Cable Facepulls
45 x 16 (standing)
50 x 16
50 x 12 (seated)
60 x 12

***I finally executed this movement perfectly.  Its an awesome exercise for  back!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2011)

Heavy rows x, doesnt look like it effected the rest of the workout though, impressive


----------



## x~factor (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! Trying to stay going heavy while cutting... it hasn't been easy... but its moving along okay.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 1, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Leg Presses (BodyMasters)
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10
495 x 8
540 x 6 (half reps)
360 x 10

Kneeling Leg Curls
45 x 12
70 x 8
90 x 6

Front Squats***
135 x 6 x 3

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16
135 x 12 x 3

***Used the Sting Ray padding. I solved the problem of it sliding off my shoulders by rolling up my sleeves so its against my skin. It stays in place better.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Leg Presses (BodyMasters)
> 270 x 10
> 360 x 10
> 450 x 10
> ...


 
I used my mantaray today   love it!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

good luck, them legs should come along soon enough


----------



## x~factor (Aug 3, 2011)

*Push*

DB Shoulder Press
55 x 8
65 x 6
70 x 6

Iso-lateral Incline Presses
140 x 8
160 x 6
180 x 4

Machine Shoulder Press (Cybex)
70 x 10
90 x 6 
90 x 6

Dips
bw x 12
+25 x 8 x 3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice dips after all that work


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice dips after all that work


 

Ditto


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

On your 200lbs rows which is really impressive are you using much body/momentum or strict form, no way I could that weight on rows at the min without using my whole body haha


----------



## x~factor (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> On your 200lbs rows which is really impressive are you using much body/momentum or strict form, no way I could that weight on rows at the min without using my whole body haha



I'm not bent over all the way (back parallel to the floor), my back can't take it. Its more like 45 degree. So its like in between a regular bent over rows and Yates rows. I wouldn't say its strict form but I'm not rocking up and down either. I think to achieve strict form, I would need to put my forehead against the back of the bench and do the rows. This will eliminate the rocking back and forth.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 5, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats (copied from Gazhole) 
115 x 3
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
210 x 2 

Deadlifts
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
225 x 6

Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine (Icarian)
(toes in/straight/out)
180 x 12+12+12
270 x 10+10+10
270 x 8+8+8


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 5, 2011)

nice squats dude


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

nice workout!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

How were the 2 reps at 210?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How were the 2 reps at 210?


 You mean form-wise? The first one was wobbly at the top. Made the 2nd one okay, went for the 3rd one and failed at the bottom. I really didn't even try and force the last one up, I didn't want nothing breaking. 

I like the 3-rep sets... but I would go for a 20-lb increments for next time. Maybe I could get the 3rd one up next time.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2011)

do or do not, there is no try
- Yoda
...or maybe
Gut check it! Next time, at the end of that 2nd rep, when the bar thinks it has you beat...dig DEEP within...get mad, see yourself doing that 3rd rep....then take your breath, drop into the hole and explode out!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> when the bar thinks it has you beat...dig DEEP within...get mad, see yourself doing that 3rd rep....then take your breath, drop into the hole and explode out!





Good stuff, Burner. We'll do next time!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 7, 2011)

*Pull Day*

T-Bar Rows
90 x 12 (wide grip)
115 x 10
125 x 10 (neutral grip)

Iso-lateral High Rows
140 x 12
190 x 10
200 x 10

Seated Cable Rows
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

Shrugs
185 x 12
225 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

Abs
Decline Crunches bw+115 x 12
Side Crunches 60 x 12
Hanging Leg Raises bw x 12


----------



## x~factor (Aug 10, 2011)

*Push Day*

DB Shoulder Presses
55 x 6
65 x 6
70 x 3
45 x 10 (Arnold Press)
50 x 8

Iso-lateral Bench Presses
90 x 12
140 x 8
160 x 6
180 x 4
90 x 12

Smith Machine Shoulder Presses
135 x 6 (behind the neck)
135 x 6
135 x 8 (front press)
135 x 10

Cable Cross-overs
30 x 16
35 x 16
40 x 16
45 x 12

Dips 
bw x 16
bw x 12

Weight: 171 lbs (was 169 lbs a couple of days ago )


----------



## jagbender (Aug 10, 2011)

x~factor said:


> DB Shoulder Presses
> 55 x 6
> 65 x 6
> 70 x 3
> ...



The weight is just water, are you near your period?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> The weight is just water, are you near your period?


I'm sure it is, weight being just water, that is.


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice routine bro!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Front Squats
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 4
175 x 4 (back squat)

Seated Leg Press (Cybex)
200 x 12
250 x 12
300 x 10
350 x 10

Standing Calf Raises (Icarian)
200 x 16
220 x 12
220 x 10
220 x 8

Today marks one year since I've gone back to the gym. To celebrate, I'm taking a week off.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2011)

Abs at 170 lbs. 5 more pounds to go.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Abs at 170 lbs. 5 more pounds to go.


 

Looking good !


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Piggy bank and is that Pooh bear with a party hat on the night stand?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice Piggy bank and is that Pooh bear with a party hat on the night stand?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2011)

*Progress pictures a year later.*

Around May was when I was 'big' at 185 lbs. 3 months and 15 lbs later, at 170 lbs (second photo), is the skinniest. 'Smallest' I have ever been in over 2 decades. I like that I lost quite a bit of fat around the mid-section but I lost a lot of strength and muscle as well. Not sure which I prefer...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


>


 


x~factor said:


> Around May was when I was 'big' at 185 lbs. 3 months and 15 lbs later, at 170 lbs (second photo), is the skinniest. 'Smallest' I have ever been in over 2 decades. I like that I lost quite a bit of fat around the mid-section but I lost a lot of strength and muscle as well. Not sure which I prefer...


 

Cutie!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Now you just need to add the muscle back without the fat  

Easy right!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2011)

She is cute, which beach is that X?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2011)

Atlantic City. Worse beach I've ever been to. LOL 
We went there for the 4th of July fireworks though.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 19, 2011)

Back from a week off. Used my home gym this time. 

*Push Day*

Seated Shoulder Presses
135 x 3
145 x 6 x 3

Incline Bench Presses
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 6
175 x 6

Flat Bench Presses
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 4 (shoulder is exhausted)

Side Lateral Raises
12.5 x 16 x 3

Front Plate Raises
25 x 16
45 x 16

Current Weight: 169 lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice lifts, amigo- lookin' pretty strong in here...and 170? noice.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

Shoulders and bench on the same day is tough


----------



## x~factor (Aug 22, 2011)

*Pull Day*

Pullups
bw x 8 x 3 sets

T-bar Rows
90 x 12 
115 x 10 wide grip
115 x 10 close grip

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 12
150 x 8
150 x 8

Iso-lateral Shrugs
270 x 12 x 3 sets

Abs

Current Weight: 167 lbs

***been working on the car outside for hours these past 3 days... lost 2 lbs in the process. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Aug 23, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 1

Stiff Leg Deadlifts
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises (Icarian Squat Machine)
360 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2011)

Your getting near the 220lbs squat again, I'm going for it tomorrow!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 25, 2011)

*Push Day*

Military Presses
95 x 6
115 x 3
125 x 3
135 x 1
95 x 6

DB Flat Bench Presses
55 x 8
65 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 6

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Side Lateral Raises (superset)
20 x 12
25 x 12 x 2 sets

Reverse Pec Dec Flyes (superset)
80 x 16, 12, 12


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

135lbs is a good weight over head x, you ever lifted more then that when you were heavier?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 25, 2011)

That is the most I've done but when I was heavier I was able to do 2 reps.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

I've only ever done 132lbs for reps as a push press


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

I never got into standing BB mil presses...feel like I'm leaning too far back to clear bar from smacking chin....so, probably form is wrong? no mirror, so can't correct. (self workout)


----------



## x~factor (Aug 26, 2011)

That's about right... its the most natural movement there is, I think. LOL


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

you gonna get a wind storm up there soon? Missed us here in FL and thought She would go up the coast.  you got your batteries and water??


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, sir. I'm gonna get to the gym one last time before all hell breaks loose.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2011)

*Pull Day*

BB Rows
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12
205 x 10

Iso-lateral High Rows
180 x 12
230 x 10
230 x 8 + 4 (one arm)

Iso-lateral Rows
180 x 10 x 3 sets (wide grip)

BB Shrugs
185 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Abs


----------



## x~factor (Aug 29, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 3
215 x 1
*225 x 1*
135 x 12

Hack Squats (Cybex)
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
180 x 8

Prone Leg Curls (Cybex)
70 x 12
90 x 8 
90 x 8

Standing Calf Raises (Bodymasters)
30 x 16, 12, 12, 9


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like we are doing the same numbers on squats x, do you have a spotter? I have to just ask a random if somebody is nearby on my heaviest set, hate doing it too


----------



## x~factor (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope. Been going solo for the last couple of months now. One is off to college, the other is off to finish High School in another state. I gain a few pounds this week.  That's how I was able to break 225 lbs. LOL

I do use the squat rack with the safety bar just in case. It came in handy a couple of times.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't have access to a safety bar unfortunately


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

How did you fair through Irene?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Don't have access to a safety bar unfortunately


Oh, that sucks. Also, not everyone knows how to spot you properly with squats. Even if they do, sometimes if the weight is heavy enough, the spotter alone cannot get the weight up once you fail.



jagbender said:


> How did you fair through Irene?


We're good here. Lots of rain, wind, and debris to clean up but that's really it. Our neighbors didn't fair too well, though. They just got their electricity back today.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 31, 2011)

*Push Day*

Incline Bench Presses
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
135 x 9

DB Should Presses
40 x 8 (arnold press)
50 x 5
50 x 6 (regular press)
50 x 6

Iso-lateral Bench Presses
90 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 10
130 x 7

Side Laterals (superset)
20 x 20
25 x 16, 16

Front Laterals (superset)
35 x 16
40 x 16
45 x 16

Pec Deck Flyes
100 x 16
120 x 16


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

solid workout!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work x, when you flat benching again?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 1, 2011)

Flat bench really put weird strain on my shoulders, so I am trying to avoid it. I might do it once in a while though. I substituted incline bench or DB flat bench instead.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows
90 x 12 (wide grip)
115 x 12
135 x 8 x 2 sets (neutral grip)

Iso-lateral DY Rows
180 x 10
200 x 10 x 2 sets

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns
30 x 12
40 x 12 x 2 sets

Chinups
bw x 8 x 3 sets

Iso-lateral Shrugs
180 x 12
230 x 12 x 2 sets

Abs
abcore/side bends/hanging leg raises


----------



## x~factor (Sep 3, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 2 (2nd one was wobbly)
215 x 1
225 x 1
135 x 12

Deadlifts
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 6
215 x 6
225 x 6

Leg Presses (closed stance)
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 10
450 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises (Icarian)
200 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2011)

Squats and deadlifts in same workout is really tough


----------



## x~factor (Sep 4, 2011)

Tell me about it. LOL


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking good X, nice results. why the switch to incline benches?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 4, 2011)

Flat barbel bench presses put too much stress on my shoulders. I just can't get the right groove for it, believe me, I tried for a few months. When I finally switched to incline, right away I felt more comfortable. I guess, its more of a natural movement for me.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 6, 2011)

*Push Day*

Military Presses
85 x 6
115 x 4
135 x 0***
95 x 8 x 3 sets

Iso-lateral Bench Presses
140 x 12
160 x 8
180 x 6 x 2 sets

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Rear lateral DB raises (superset)
15 x 16
20 x 16
25 x 16

Front plate raises (superset)
25 x 16
35 x 16
45 x 16

***I blame the heavy gardening work yesterday, 200-300 lbs cement loaded wheel borrow.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheelbarrow is good for your traps!  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Sep 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Wheelbarrow is good for your traps!  LOL


True!!!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 8, 2011)

*Pull Day*

BB Bentover Rows
135 x 12
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 8
185 x 12

BB Shrugs
185 x 12
205 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Seated Cable Rows (V-grip handle)
120 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 10

Pullups
bw x 10, 8, 7, 8

Prone Trap Raises
10 x 16
15 x 12 x 3 sets

Abs

Weight: 169 lbs and holding steady.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good looking workouts in here. Glad somebody has been consistent while I've been slacking.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad somebody has been consistent while I've been slacking.


I look forward to my workouts every single day!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

X  awesome BB rows.  I still am working to keep form with that much weight


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Like jag said heavy rows, are you doing them from a dead stop position each rep or just keeping constant tension on and are you using straps?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Like jag said heavy rows, are you doing them from a dead stop position each rep or just keeping constant tension on and are you using straps?




Doing it from a dead stop, I believe, is called Pendlay Rows. I do them with continuous motion, bending 45 degrees at the waist, knees slightly bent. 

I could usually hold 225 lbs without straps but that day I did use them.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 2
285 x 0***
225 x 6

Hack Squats (Cybex)
90 x 6
135 x 6
180 x 6
225 x 4
90 x 8

Leg Extensions
60 x 16
80 x 16
100 x 14
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises (BodyMasters)
200 x 18
300 x 16
360 x 14
400 x 12
400 x 12

***I normally do just 225 lbs for 6-8 reps and stop there... and I'm content with that... I blame davegmb for making me try to up my weight again.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha I will take that as a compliment then


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha I will take that as a compliment then


 

I woudl too   LOL   

Good try X


----------



## x~factor (Sep 12, 2011)

*Push Day*

DB Flat Bench Presses
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 0 (can't get into position, need a spotter)
75 x 8
75 x 8

Iso-lateral Shoulder Press
90 x 10
110 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 5

Cable Flyes
30 x 18
35 x 16
40 x 16
45 x 16

Reverse Pec Deck Flyes
60 x 18
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Tricep Cable Pulldowns
50 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 9 (drop set to)
50 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows (wide grip)
90 x 12
115 x 10
135 x 8
135 x 10

Iso-lateral Rows (closed grip)
140 x 12
190 x 12
240 x 12
260 x 12

Lat Pulldowns
150 x 10
180 x 8
195 x 8
210 x 6

BB Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 8

I normally do not do upper body on back to back days, so skipped shrugs and abs today.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice weight on the lat pull downs


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

^ definately what he said.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2011)

strong workout x


----------



## x~factor (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 15, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 2
225 x 1

Composite Motion Leg Presses (Hoist Machine)
360 x 12
450 x 10
540 x 8
540 x 6

Leg Curls (Cybex)
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 20
240 x 16
260 x 10
280 x 8


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

A young kid came into the gym today and warmed up with our max squat, I felt like giving in haha there's no justice


----------



## x~factor (Sep 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> A young kid came into the gym today and warmed up with our max squat, I felt like giving in haha there's no justice


Don't you fucking hate that? Next time you see him, go next to him and load up the next squat rack with 3 plates on each side, make sure he is looking,  act like your warming up and then just leave.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

Kids these days  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Sep 16, 2011)

*Push Day*

Military Presses
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 3
125 x 3
135 x 1
85 x 10

Iso-lateral Incline Bench Presses
90 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 12
180 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 6

Cable Side Laterals
7.5 x 16
10 x 12
12.5 x 12

BB Front Laterals
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12

Pec Deck Flyes
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
150 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice 135 on the military press, I'd have to push press that


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice 135 on the military press, I'd have to push press that



Thanks Dave. I expect to add a rep or two on that since I am going up in  weight a little bit (180 lbs?). The lowest I got was 167 lbs. 2 lbs shy of my goal.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2011)

*Pull Day*

BB Rows
135 x 12
185 x 12
205 x 8
225 x 8
135 x 12

Iso-lateral DY Rows
90 x 12
140 x 10
190 x 8
240 x 6
240 x 6

Pullups
bw x 8 x 3 sets

Concentration Arm Curls (Cybex)
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 9
100 x 6, 8

Shrugs (Hammer Strength)
180 x 16
240 x 16
290 x 12
300 x 12
300 x 12

Current Weight: 173 lbs


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

Not done shrugs for a long time, rely on deadlifts to hit my traps


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Not done shrugs for a long time, rely on deadlifts to hit my traps


 
I hit some shrugs the other day.  they actually felt good on the shoulders. 
  Couldn't lift crap today though


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> BB Rows
> 135 x 12
> 185 x 12
> 205 x 8
> ...



Strong!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Not done shrugs for a long time, rely on deadlifts to hit my traps


 
I found that some low rep extra heavy shrugs, made my lockout on deads better. 

X once again journal is looking awesome. Can see that now that your eating your strength is going up.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!

For me, I found that full range of motion works best when doing shrugs. I can do a lot more weight but not getting the full range of motion does nothing for me.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 20, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1

Leg Presses (bodymasters)
270 x 8 (wide stance)
360 x 8
450 x 7
450 x 8 (closed stance)

Squat Machine (Icarian)
295 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 8
540 x 8

Calf Raises (using leg press machine)
360 x 16
450 x 12 x 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises (Icarian)
200 x 12
240 x 6


----------



## davegmb (Sep 21, 2011)

What are those squat machines like, never used one?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 21, 2011)

I use it facing towards the machine.  Its good to have as a variety.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

I always thought the ROM was awesome when you did that machine facing into it. Always felt really natural and could put on a lot of weight.

I use that for my standing calf raises now because my gym doesn't have a standing raise machine. 

Deads and squats on the same day? now that I know my back couldn't handle. great job X


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting machine,  But I prefer free weights.  I feel free squats involve more secondary / stabalizer muscles.   But a LOT of gyms do not allow free squats.  
That's a shame.  must be the liability insurance.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I always thought the ROM was awesome when you did that machine facing into it. Always felt really natural and could put on a lot of weight.
> 
> I use that for my standing calf raises now because my gym doesn't have a standing raise machine.
> 
> Deads and squats on the same day? now that I know my back couldn't handle. great job X



Yeap, range of motion is great with this. The movement is very natural as well. 

I try not to do deads and squats on the same day, but really go by how I feel that day. I won't do deads unless my hamstrings are fully recovered, which I found to be every other leg workout.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Yeap, range of motion is great with this. The movement is very natural as well.
> 
> I try not to do deads and squats on the same day, but really go by how I feel that day. I won't do deads unless my hamstrings are fully recovered, which I found to be every other leg workout.


 

just did deads today !  Love it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

Deads are my favorite exercise, I had major depression when I didn't think I'd ever do them again with all my back issues. 

Nothing like pulling heavy weight off the floor, don't know what it is but always a rush.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 22, 2011)

Deadlifts are great movement for sure but nothing scares me more. Its one of those movements that if you are not prepared for it mentally and physically, it will cripple you.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 22, 2011)

*Push Day*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8 x 3 sets***

Seated BB Shoulder Press
85 x 8
105 x 8
125 x 6
145 x 4, 4

Chest Press (technogym)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 12 (drop set to) 100 x 12

Shoulder Press (technogym)
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 7

Tricep Pulldown
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 9
80 x 6, 8

***I haven't done BB bench press in a while and it shows. 135 lbs felt so much heavier than I remembered.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 24, 2011)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows (chest supported)
90 x 10
115 x 6
125 x 6
90 x 10

Iso-lateral High Rows
140 x 12
190 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

Pullovers (cybex)
60 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 8

Arm Curls (strive)
70 x 12
90 x 6
95 x 6
60 x 8, 55 x 6, 50 x 6 (triple drop set)

BB Shrugs
140 x 16
230 x 12
250 x 12 x 3 sets

Current weight: 170 lbs, I knew I suck at cutting weight,  but I didn't know I suck at bulking too. Lost 3 lbs in 5 days.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> T-bar Rows (chest supported)
> 90 x 10
> 115 x 6
> 125 x 6
> ...


 
I am on a perma cut  LOL 

never done BB shrugs  nut 250 x 12x 3 looks impressive  nice burn on that I suppose


----------



## x~factor (Sep 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> never done BB shrugs  nut 250 x 12x 3 looks impressive  nice burn on that I suppose


What do you do for traps?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 26, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 X 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5

Leg Presses (bodymaster)
90 x 12 (single leg)
135 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 12 (both legs)
360 x 12

Leg Raises
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12

Calf Raises (leg press machine)
270 x 20
360 x 20 x 2 sets

Standind Calf Raises (cybex)
200 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What do you do for traps?


 
Deadlifts    
still working incorporating hang cleans into my routine  but deads work well


----------



## x~factor (Sep 28, 2011)

*Push Day*

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5

Arnold DB Shoulder Press
40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8

Iso-lateral Bench Press
110 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 8
170 x 4
90 x 6 each arm (alternating one arm bench press)

Seated Lateral Raises (superset sides and fronts)
20 x 16, 12
25 x 12, 8
25 x 12, 8

Current weight: back to 173 lbs.

Not a good workout at all today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great workout, you should definately feel that tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

where you at X  must be busy!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2011)

are you trying 5x5 for squats now?


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great workout, you should definately feel that tomorrow.


Thanks, O!



jagbender said:


> where you at X  must be busy!


I'm here.  Enjoying the last few warm days here in Jersey. Modding my car is occupying my time when I'm not working out. 



davegmb said:


> are you trying 5x5 for squats now?


Nope... but I should start a program... soon.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

*Pull Day*

Barbell Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
135 x 12

Pullups
bw x 8
+20 x 5
+25 x 5
+30 x 5
+35 x 5
+40 x 5
bw x 8

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12
165 x 9

Bicep Curls (cybex)
75 x 12
80 x 10
85 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 10
90 x 10

Hammer Strength Shrugs
180 x 16
270 x 12
270 x 12
270 x 12


----------



## Curt James (Sep 30, 2011)

Solid workout. Great numbers lifted and volume!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2011)

Great strength using 100kg for rows and adding weight onto your pull ups, I'm nowhere near adding weight onto my pull ups


----------



## x~factor (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas. It makes up for the not so great workout prior to it.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

225 BB rows!  WOW


----------



## x~factor (Oct 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 225 BB rows!  WOW


----------



## x~factor (Oct 3, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 3

Deadlifts
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 0 

Leg Raises
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises 
(2 second pause at the bottom/top)
200 x 8 x 3 sets

Calf Raises (leg press machine)
270 x 12 
270 x 12
360 x 12

Leg Press (icarian)
(closed stance, deep range of motion)
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

3 reps at 225lbs for squats is the best you've done for a while isn't it


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice workout, bet your legs feel that!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 3 reps at 225lbs for squats is the best you've done for a while isn't it


Yeap. I was stoked! It was one of those days! 




jagbender said:


> Nice workout, bet your legs feel that!


Yes sir. Can't walk up the stairs and loving it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love those days.    Have to give you credit, no way I'd be doing squats and deads the same day. One of the lifts would always suffer back when I did try that.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 4, 2011)

I bet one does suffer... I do try to make a point to switch the 2 around. I just gotta remember to do deads first then squats next time I do them both in the same workout.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you just move your deads to back day even tho it does hit the hams I know?


----------



## x~factor (Oct 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Can you just move your deads to back day even tho it does hit the hams I know?



That would be ideal but I can't recover fast enough before Leg Day comes.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 5, 2011)

*Push Day*

Military Press
65 x 8
85 x 6
105 x 6
125 x 1
135 x 0
85 x 10

DB Bench Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6
75 x 6

Iso-lateral Shoulder Press
90 x 10
110 x 8
130 x 6
150 x 6
170 x 5

Iso-lateral Bench Press
90 x 12
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 6
90 x 12

Tricep Pulldowns
50 x 12
65 x 12 
75 x 12, 9

***Skipped my pre-workout drink today. The numbers shows it. Halfway thru my workout, I wanted to go home.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pull Day*

DB Rows
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 8
*120 x 8 pr*

Cable Pulldowns
150 x 8
180 x 8
210 x 8
225 x 5
*225 x 6 pr*

Iso-lateral DY Rows
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8
*270 x 8 pr*

Smith Machine Shrugs
225 x 8, 8, 12, 12

Bicep Concentration Curls (cybex)
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12
95 x 12
100 x 8

Awesome workout this time around!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

Really strong db rows your back is very strong, I bet a bit of technique work on the deadlift and your numbers would fly up as you've got the strength


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Really strong db rows your back is very strong, I bet a bit of technique work on the deadlift and your numbers would fly up as you've got the strength


 Thanks Dave.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 4, 3

Leg Press (icarian)
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 6, 6

Kneeling Leg Curls
50 x 12
75 x 8, 8

Calf Raises (leg press)
270 x 20, 16, 16

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12, 12


----------



## davegmb (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice 225lbs on the squats for reps again. I'm planning on leaving the back squat alone for a while and really getting stuck into the front squat, find it much easier to hit depth and hits my legs rather then my arse more.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

nice squats again!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll up the weight once I hit 5 clean reps.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks guys. I'll up the weight once I hit 5 clean reps.


 

It will happen soon.  you are doing well my friend!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 11, 2011)

*Push Day*

DB Flat Bench
60 x 8
70 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6
85 x 4

Military Press
95 x 6
115 x 3
125 x 2
95 x 6

Dips 
bw x 12
+25 x 8
+45 x 8
+60 x 6

One Arm Side Laterals
(great pump for my traps - thinking of ditching shrugs for this)
20 x 12
25 x 12, 12

Cable Face Pull
30 x 12
45 x 12
60 x 12

Tricep Rope Pulldowns
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12

Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions 
50 x 8, 8

Wow! Now it looks like a lot of volume. It didn't feel like it though.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you do Military standing or from an Incline bench?


----------



## x~factor (Oct 12, 2011)

Standing up, using the squat rack. 
If sitting down, I can do 20-30 lbs more in weight.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Standing up, using the squat rack.
> If sitting down, I can do 20-30 lbs more in weight.


 

Ten-4  that IS  the way to do them!  I like doing them Standing. Standing position utilizes so many more stabilizer muscles than a bench position.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 13, 2011)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 10 
*145 x 8*

Iso-lateral Rows
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 10
*300 x 8*

Pullups
bw x 8
+25 x 6
+45 x 3
bw x 8

BB Curls
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 10

Bicep Curls (nautilus)
50 x 16
65 x 16
80 x 12
95 x 12


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice numbers  Are the bold onr PR's?


----------



## x~factor (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure. LOL
But I know its up there.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 17, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Rack Pull
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6
295 x 6
315 x 3***

Squat
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 4***

Leg Press (bodymaster) [closed stance]
270 x 12
360 x 10
450 x 8
540 x 6

Calf Raises (leg press machine)
360 x 16 x 3 sets

*** I got 1 or 2 more reps in me but didn't want to go to failure today


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

rackpull on leg day?

Killer weights on everything today.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> rackpull on leg day?



I know. I thought I would feel it more on my legs like a regular deadlift, not so. Rack Pull definitely go on back days.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2011)

Funny you should say this about rack pulls, I always thought back due to reduced range of motion. However, read an article at t nation by Lee boyce saying rack pulls hit the hams hard too!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm not sure. LOL
> But I know its up there.


 
Indeed,   cool to watch the numbers go up!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 19, 2011)

*Push Day*

Military Press
85 x 6
105 x 6
125 x 3
135 x 2
85 x 12

DB Flat Bench Press
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
*90 x 2 * (matched PR)

Iso-lateral Incline Bench Press
140 x 10
180 x 8
230 x 6
*270 x 2 PR**** 
90 x 12

One Arm Side Laterals (superset)
25 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

Reverse Pec Deck (superset)
90 x 12, 12, 14

Tricep Pulldowns
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 7

Seated Dips
bw x 12, 12, 24

Current Weight: 175 lbs

*** 3 plates on each side. I haven't had a good chest workout in a looooooong time.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad you smashed the workout x, hoping I do the same to my leg workout tomorrow


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

congrats on your PR and match!  Nice to see them going up!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> congrats on your PR and match!  Nice to see them going up!


Yea, for a change. LOL
Big difference betweem hitting the gym with 1200 calories as opposed to 2400 calories in your system.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 21, 2011)

*Pull Day*

BB Bentover Rows
135 x 12
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 8, 8

Iso-lateral High Rows
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 6, 6

Pullover (cybex machine)
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 8, 8

Concentration Arm Curls (strive machine)
70 x 12
90 x 12
95 x 6, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice PRs.    Looks good in here.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Yea, for a change. LOL
> Big difference betweem hitting the gym with 1200 calories as opposed to 2400 calories in your system.


 so true


----------



## x~factor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 3, 3***

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6

Seated Leg Raises (cybex)
80 x 16
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Leg Press
270 x 10 wide stance
360 x 8, 8 closed stance

Calf Raises (leg press)
360 x 20 x 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12 x 3 sets

***I was supposed to hit 5 reps today. Very disappointed. The 3 reps I got wasn't even very good ones.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

If I didn't know better it looks like you supersetted the squats and deads with the same weight on each set. 

Stairs should be fun for you tomorrow.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> If I didn't know better it looks like you supersetted the squats and deads with the same weight on each set.



Nah, its hard enough to do both separately.


----------



## bwrag (Oct 25, 2011)

nice workout i would be fried with squats and deads in same workout


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks man. I am doing anything and everything to make them legs grow. They are my worse bodyparts so I've given them top priority. There are times I feel I am overtraining them (squats and deads on the same day) and there are times I feel I don't give them enough volume.  Looking at them in the mirror, at certain angle, they don't even look like I  work them at all. So frustrating.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

To be fair will be hard to make them grow while your dieting


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks man. I am doing anything and everything to make them legs grow. They are my worse bodyparts so I've given them top priority. There are times I feel I am overtraining them (squats and deads on the same day) and there are times I feel I don't give them enough volume.  Looking at them in the mirror, at certain angle, they don't even look like I  work them at all. So frustrating.



If you are eating enough and training hard, they will grow, just takes some time, don't worry!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Stairs should be fun for you tomorrow.


 

How about sitting down to poop!  LOL  that will be fun! 

Keep killing those weights!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not try A really high rep finisher, always made my legs grow like weeds

on leg extensions;
a maximum weight you can do for 5 reps, then by reducing the weight as little as possible do 10, 15,20,25,30 and then 35 reps. If you fail at say 6 out of 10 you rest half as long in seconds as you have reps left and then repeeat so you would rest 2 seconds. There is no rest between each mini drop set.
I never failed to collapse after it. at my most lunatic moment i went up from 5-100 reps in 5 rep incrementd :/ ooh that still makes me shiver. just a suggestion man.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> To be fair will be hard to make them grow while your dieting


Not anymore man. I'm bulking now. Believe me, I'm eating enough... and my scale agrees!  They do look fuller though but that just brings them from being chicken legs to just normal looking legs. 



fufu said:


> If you are eating enough and training hard, they will grow, just takes some time, don't worry!


True but I am running out of time, I'm turning 44 in a week and half! 



jagbender said:


> How about sitting down to poop!  LOL  that will be fun!
> 
> Keep killing those weights!


Thanks, Jag! Sometimes I do hold back a bit on weights. Just don't want to pull or injure something. I feel like at my age, it will sideline me for a good while to recover from any serious injury.



trapzilla said:


> Why not try A really high rep finisher, always made my legs grow like weeds
> 
> on leg extensions;
> a maximum weight you can do for 5 reps, then by reducing the weight as little as possible do 10, 15,20,25,30 and then 35 reps. If you fail at say 6 out of 10 you rest half as long in seconds as you have reps left and then repeeat so you would rest 2 seconds. There is no rest between each mini drop set.
> I never failed to collapse after it. at my most lunatic moment i went up from 5-100 reps in 5 rep incrementd :/ ooh that still makes me shiver. just a suggestion man.



I have found leg extensions as a great 'finisher'... and I have been utilizing it lately. I will try the drop set/high rep approach. It should be interesting.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Push Day*

BB Seated Military Press
85 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 6
145 x 3
155 x 1
165 x 1 drop set to 115 x 6

DB Flat Bench Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 6

Chest Press (technogym)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 8, 8

BB Upright Rows (wide grip)
50 x 12
70 x 12 
80 x 12, 12

Alternating Side Laterals
25 x 12, 12

Had an unscheduled week off. Caught a cold right after Leg Day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Your military press numbers have me jealous. 

Glad your back feeling better.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah you've got strong shoulders x


----------



## x~factor (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 2, 2011)

*Pull Day*

Dumbell Rows
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 8
*130 x 8 PR*

Pullups (neutral grip)
bw x 8
+30 x 8
+40 x 6
+50 x 6

Iso-lateral DY Rows
180 x 12
270 x 8
135 x 8 (one arm rows)

Arm Curls (cybex)
80 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 8, 8


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on the PR.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a big db row x, great work


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice PR X, how much of an increase is that then?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 3, 2011)

10 lbs from last time, 120 lbs x 8 reps and prior to that I could only do 105 lbs for a few reps. I give it a couple of weeks and I will go for 140 lbs. Weird thing is, I had more problem unracking it and racking the dumbells than rowing it. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Nov 4, 2011)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3, 3, 3 (couldn't go parallel) 

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1

Leg Raises (drop sets)
100 x 10, 10
90 x 10, 10
80 x 10, 3

Calf Raises
4 sets standing
4 sets seated

Looks to be a low volume workout, but my legs are toast from the drop sets.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 4, 2011)

Get front squatting x it's the way forward! Hits my legs much more then back squats. I use the cross arm grip, I like my wrists too much to use the other style


----------



## x~factor (Nov 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Get front squatting x it's the way forward! Hits my legs much more then back squats. I use the cross arm grip, I like my wrists too much to use the other style



My arms/shoulders give up first before my legs. I haven't done it enough to really get the hang of it. I do like to use it at the end of my workout, so I don't need to handle so much weight.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 6, 2011)

*Push Day*

DB Flat Bench
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6
85 x 4

Iso-lateral Behind the Neck Press
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 8
150 x 6
170 x 4

One Hand OH Press (dumbell)
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6

Pec Deck Flyes
80 x 20
100 x 20
120 x 20

Plate Front Raises
35 x 20 wide grip
35 x 20 closed grip
45 x 20 wide grip
45 x 12 closed grip

Current Weight: 178 lbs. 

I'm gaining 1 lb a week which is ideal. My overall body is bigger but so is the fat around my mid-section... more than I am comfortable with. So I gotta slow down with the calorie intake before it gets out of control... again.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 6, 2011)

Good bench strength


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking good in here....old man...jeez....3 weeks till I hit....41.

What do you do for warm up? with all my past injuries catching up to me...I now get on the elliptical for 15min prior and get a good sweat on...bring my whole body temp up and get things loose. A little light stretch, low weight sets then hit it.
(knock on wood) haven't felt too much strain w/ the tendonitis or anything else.

Keep hitting it and keep at it for your goals.
Your #'s looking pretty good


----------



## x~factor (Nov 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Looking good in here....old man...jeez....3 weeks till I hit....41.
> 
> What do you do for warm up? with all my past injuries catching up to me...I now get on the elliptical for 15min prior and get a good sweat on...bring my whole body temp up and get things loose. A little light stretch, low weight sets then hit it.
> (knock on wood) haven't felt too much strain w/ the tendonitis or anything else.
> ...



Thanks man. 

As for warm up, I also use the low weight sets approach (I don't post them). On leg days, I use the stationary bike for 5 minutes to completely warm up, in addition to the low weight sets. What I don't do, that I should, is stretching post workout.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Pull Day (light)*

T-Bar Rows
90 x 12 wide grip
135 x 12 wide grip
135 x 12 neutral grip

Seated Cable Rows (V-grip)
150 x 12
165 x 12
165 x 12

Pullups
bw x 12 wide grip
bw x 12 neutral grip
bw x 12 neutral grip

Barbell Shrugs
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Barbell Curls (reverse grip)
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Bicep Curls (nautilus)
60 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 12

I'm adding light days to my schedule. It'll stop me from going for max weight everytime I step foot in the gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm adding light days to my schedule. It'll stop me from going for max weight everytime I step foot in the gym.



Good idea


----------



## x~factor (Nov 9, 2011)

*Leg Day (light)*

Hack Squats (cybex)
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 9

Squat Press (cybex)
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Lying Leg Curls
70 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

Standing Calf Raises (bodymaster)
260 x 12
300 x 12
340 x 12

Rotary Calf
170 x 12
190 x 12
210 x 12


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

Pulling stuff is looking really strong.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish we had a hack squat machine they look great fun


----------



## x~factor (Nov 10, 2011)

fufu said:


> Pulling stuff is looking really strong.


Thanks man.



davegmb said:


> I wish we had a hack squat machine they look great fun


I have to go to a bigger NYSC gym just to use that machine. My regular gym do not have it.  But yeah, that machine is great and worth driving another 5 miles to.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

*Push Day (light)*

Arnold Shoulder Press
40 x 12
45 x 12
50 x 12
55 x 10

Iso-lateral Bench Press
90 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 12

Cable Flyes
25 x 12
35 x 12
45 x 12
50 x 20

Overhead Press (cybex)
70 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12

Cable Laterals
30 x 12 (side)
35 x 14
25 x 12 (front)
30 x 14


----------



## x~factor (Nov 13, 2011)

*Pull Day*

Barbell Rows
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12, 12
135 x 12

Iso-lateral Rows
180 x 8
270 x 8
*320 x 8**

Seated Cable Rows
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 8
*200 x 8**

Hammer Strength Shrugs
180 x 12
230 x 12
280 x 10
*330 x 10, 12, 14**

Concentration Arm Curls (cybex)
90 x 12
95 x 10
100 x 10
105 x 8 + 90 x 6 + 70 x 6 + 50 x 6 (dropset)

**PR*


----------



## davegmb (Nov 14, 2011)

Heavy cable rows x! I can never get on the preacher curl machine in my gym, literally I think it's been over 6 months always somebody on it!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. Back is doing really well for me. 

Starting Upper/Lower body schedule and see how it works for me.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

lookin strong X


----------



## x~factor (Nov 14, 2011)

*Lower Body*

Squat
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 4
225 x 2, 2, 2 (much better form than last time)
135 x 6 

Leg Press
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 6
540 x 6 (closed stance)

Charles Glass Single Leg Press
90 x 10, 10

Calf Raises (leg press)
360 x 20, 20, 20


Skipped hamstrings, still sore.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

when I squat the back of my hams are resting on my calves at the bottom


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> when I squat the back of my hams are resting on my calves at the bottom



Very nice, Jag.  True parallel is all I am after... for now. 
However, I do go "ATG" when I do hack squats, not sure if that counts.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

If I go below parallel my back rounds, flexibility issue somewhere


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2011)

*Upper Body*

Barbell Rows
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12

Military Press
85 x 8
105 x 6
115 x 4

Barbell Shrugs
225 x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12

Iso-lateral Incline Bench Press
180 x 10
230 x 6
250 x 4
270 x 2 (going lighter next time to hit at least 4-6 reps)

Cable Pulldowns
180 x 10
210 x 8
240 x 6

Shoulder Front Press (squat machine)
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 6

Cable Flyes
105 x 12 (drop set)
95 x 12
85 x 12

Time: 1.25 hours
Current weight: 179 lbs

First time doing upper body workout. It went better than expected.  I thought I would ran out of gas or be too exhausted from one body part to finish up the workout. There are a few things I need to adjust. I need to lower the amount of sets per exercise to just 3 working sets and to lower the weight to hit at least 4 reps, preferably 6 reps.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks a tough upper body day


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2011)

nice rows, brotha


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> when I squat the back of my hams are resting on my calves at the bottom


 
Thats some freaky flexibilty Jagg



x~factor said:


> Squat
> 135 x 6
> 185 x 6
> 205 x 4
> ...


 
What did you think of the Charles Glass leg presses X (presuming its the same style I did)



x~factor said:


> Thanks, Dave. Back is doing really well for me.
> 
> Starting Upper/Lower body schedule and see how it works for me.


 

Will you be hitting upper/lower 2x a week each?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks good X......Enjoy the U/L program


----------



## x~factor (Nov 17, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> What did you think of the Charles Glass leg presses X (presuming its the same style I did)
> 
> Will you be hitting upper/lower 2x a week each?



I guage my workout on a day to day basis. I would love to go again today but my legs are still sore to do lower body. So for now my plan is to go every other day, which is about 2x a week anyway depending on what day I start my workout. 

I like the Charles Glass single leg press a lot. It has a different feel to it since you are pushing out to the side somewhat. I'm definitely keeping that one for a little bit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good lookin workouts. So how much longer are these workouts vs break up the body parts?  Just curious.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good lookin workouts. So how much longer are these workouts vs break up the body parts?  Just curious.



About 10 to 15 minutes longer. Not bad really. I thought it would be a lot longer.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lower Body*

*(posting only the main sets)*

Deadlift
275 x 3, 3 (needs more lower back strength)

Leg Press (icarian)
540 x 8 (closed stance)

Squat (jagbender's ATG)
145 x 6, 6

Glute Machine (don't hate LOL)
150 x 14

Calf Raises (leg press)
360 x 20, 20

Standing Calf Raises
220 x 16, 12


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2011)

My squat is to parallel otherwise my back rounds, just not flexible enough yet.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2011)

I just watched my older vids  And I am just past parrelel  as far as my legs bending and resting on each other will allow.  I think I will put on some shorter shorts to see the leg contact.  back does not round , but I thought I was going down farther that it look like inthe video.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 20, 2011)

My knees felt a little weird the day after the ATG squats. Not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 20, 2011)

*Upper Body*

*(posting only the main sets)*

Dumbell Rows
140 x 8

Smith Machine Shoulder Press
185 x 6

Smith Machine Bench Press (reverse grip)
205 x 6

Pullups
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Front Barbell Raises
65 x 12 x 2 sets

Reverse Pec Deck Flyes
120 x 12 x 2 sets

Pec Deck Flyes
120 x 12 x 2 sets

Smith Machine Shrugs
320 x 12


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> My knees felt a little weird the day after the ATG squats. Not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing.


 
Any pain or just weird?  

When you go ATF  you are stretching some tendons slightly 
When you stop at or above parallel you are changing the direction of the movement under weight and there is some momentum.  when you go ATF the motion is stopped briefly by hitting the bottom,  hams and calves touching then you push up.  In both directions your knee is "continuing" through a natural motion.  IMHO  when you stop near parallel you are putting more bone to bone pressure on the joint.   

This point will probably be argued for ever though  It is just what works for me and YMMV


----------



## x~factor (Nov 21, 2011)

^Makes sense. 

No pain. Just a tiny soreness around my knee cap.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^Makes sense.
> 
> No pain. Just a tiny soreness around my knee cap.


 
I get that too usually for a day or so When I ride my bike i feel it for about 5-10 minutes then the joint gets warmed up and the pain goes away


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

Your db rows are getting ridiculous haha


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2011)

What style deadlift do you do?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice work ray! Your getting strong.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your db rows are getting ridiculous haha


I am surprise too. My gym dumbells only go up to 150 lbs, so I guess I'll stop there. 



fufu said:


> What style deadlift do you do?


Conventional deadlift, like below. But I hold the bar with both palms facing down to put less stress on my bicep... it kills my forearms though...

Deadlift Demonstration (Conventional and Romanian) - YouTube



PreMier said:


> Nice work ray! Your getting strong.


Thanks man. Trying to stay consistent.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I am surprise too. My gym dumbells only go up to 150 lbs, so I guess I'll stop there.


 
Then you switch up to Croc Rows. From what I can tell it just means go as high on reps as you possibly can with the heaviest weight, which I guess would be 150.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Then you switch up to Croc Rows. From what I can tell it just means go as high on reps as you possibly can with the heaviest weight, which I guess would be 150.



Sounds like a plan. Nice!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 22, 2011)

*Lower Body*

Hack Squat (icarian)
225 x 4

Squat Press (icarian)
630 x 6

Lying Leg Curls
90 x 12

Leg Raises
100 x 20

Standing Calf Raises
300 x 16


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2011)

consistency is key, that's what has always held me back


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> consistency is key, that's what has always held me back


 same-same


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2011)

Never had a hack squat machine but used to do barbell hack squats which are awkward but good exercise!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never had a hack squat machine but used to do barbell hack squats which are awkward but good exercise!



I used to hate that machine for a long time, I could never get the right footing. It just felt uncomfortable to use. Now, I got the grove right and feels great!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 25, 2011)

*Upper Body*

Rack Pull
315 x 3

Military Press
135 x 3, 3

Shrugs
315 x 10

Iso-lateral Incline Press
250 x 4, 5

Seated Cable Row
240 x 6

Dips/Reverse Row (superset)
bw x 12, 12

Cable Flyes
50 x 16

Front Cable Laterals
30 x 12


Current Weight: 181 lbs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Low volume x, is that the plan or is that just how you were feeling on the day


----------



## x~factor (Nov 25, 2011)

That is actually a lot of volume. LOL. I just didn't post the sets leading up to the heaviest set, which is about 2-3 sets.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh right you were just posting the heavy sets sorry!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

looking good X  hope you had a great thanksgiving


----------



## x~factor (Nov 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> looking good X  hope you had a great thanksgiving



Turkey with cranberry sauce was just too good! 

.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Lower Body (light weights)*

Squats
155 x 10, 10

Hack Squat Press (icarian)
270 x 8

Charles Glass Single Leg Press
90 x 10, 10

Kneeling Leg Curls
70 x 12

Hip Abduction/Adduction
80 x 16, 16

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16, 16


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice spread there X 

good lookin workouts to.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice spread there X
> good lookin workouts to.


Thanks! How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

*Upper Body (light weights)*

T-bar Rows (chest supported)
115 x 12

DB Flat Bench Press
70 x 12

Arnold Shoulder Press
50 x 12

DB Pullovers
80 x 12

Side Laterals (single)
35 x 12

Seated Cable Face Pulls
80 x 12

Hyperextenstion
bw x 16


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

It was good and peaceful, we have a small family which makes it easy to relax. Thanks for asking.

How do you do the seated cable face pulls?  Reverse incline bench with a low pully?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> How do you do the seated cable face pulls?  Reverse incline bench with a low pully?


Using the below machine but doing face pull.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2011)

What program are you doing now x?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Using the below machine but doing face pull.



A better video -  just linking it this time.

Towel face-pulls - YouTube


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What program are you doing now x?



I'm not currently in any strengthening program. Just doing upper/lower body split with higher/lower reps. I've been reading up on Gaz's BBB though. I might give it a try. That or 5x5 or back to 531.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to have to give those a try, I hadn't thought about doing them seated.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

X we need to start a program at the same time and see how we get on!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> X we need to start a program at the same time and see how we get on!



Good idea.  However, I just started the Upper/Lower and loving it!

What program do you have in mind, though?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lower Body (heavy/low reps)*

Squats
6 sets of 3 reps to 225 lbs
245 x 1***

Deadlifts
6 sets of 6 reps to 225 lbs
285 x 1
305 x 0

Single Leg Presses
135 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
300 x 8, 8

***I'm taking a different approach to increase my squats. My initial goal was to get 5 clean reps of 225 lbs before increasing the weight. I can't seem to get it, maxing out at 3 reps everytime. I'm going to build on 245 lbs (1 rep) and go back to 225 lbs and see if I could get 5 reps. I'm thinking it's crazy stupid enough to work.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I'm happy with my split at the moment too! Meant sometime in the new year, I will have a look what's out there


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Squats
> 6 sets of 3 reps to 225 lbs
> 245 x 1***
> 
> ***I'm taking a different approach to increase my squats. My initial goal was to get 5 clean reps of 225 lbs before increasing the weight. I can't seem to get it, maxing out at 3 reps everytime. I'm going to build on 245 lbs (1 rep) and go back to 225 lbs and see if I could get 5 reps. I'm thinking it's crazy stupid enough to work.


 
The whole series on from EliteFTS is awesome on squats. Has helped me identify some of the weak points that I had to add to my accessory work.






YouTube Video











I like your idea though, at least for me sometimes it's the weight that throws me off. So if you can get your CNS and mentally better prepped since when you go back to 225 it'll feel light, you should be able to hit your numbers.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Good idea.  However, I just started the Upper/Lower and loving it!
> 
> What program do you have in mind, though?


 


davegmb said:


> Yeah I'm happy with my split at the moment too! Meant sometime in the new year, I will have a look what's out there


 
Alright I'll be the ref.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2011)

Join in omertà, it's just your stronger then me and x


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm learning strength is definately relative. (before I forget, were you able to download that link I sent you?)

But I'm always up for a little competition between friends.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I like your idea though, at least for me sometimes it's the weight that throws me off. So if you can get your CNS and mentally better prepped since when you go back to 225 it'll feel light, you should be able to hit your numbers.



Exactly! I remember when I use to do 315, 225 felt so light! Granted I didn't go as low to the ground as I do now.

I have to watch that link again. I'm sure there is something I am missing that could help.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

I recommend going to youtube since there are actually 6 video's to it. 

Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Turkey with cranberry sauce was just too good!
> 
> .


 what are those pastry looking things in the front? canolies? I want one!


BTW: good luck on blasting thru your sticking point on the squats. I think a lot is mental...do you have a training partner or a squat cage to catch you if you fail?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 3, 2011)

They are Empanadas. Really good. 

I lost both my training partners to school. One went to college and the other went back to NY to finish High School. So I'm going solo right now. I do have the squat rack that catches you if you fail. It came in handy a couple of times too. I agree, a lot is mental... but in my case it could be technique too.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Turkey with cranberry sauce was just too good!
> 
> .


 

Now that looks like a real GOOD thanksgiving Spread!  YUM


----------



## x~factor (Dec 4, 2011)

*Upper Body (heavy/low reps)*

DB Rows
4-rep warm ups
*150 x 6 PR*
*I can rep out a couple of more but my forearms felt like its gonna separate from my elbow. 

DB Bench Press
3-rep warm ups
*95 x 5 PR*
*I wanted to try 100 lbs but I could barely get the 95 lbs started- need a spotter.

Iso-lateral Shoulder Press
*200 x 3, 3*
*I'm not sure if a PR but its up there.

Pullups/Dips (supersets)
bw x 12, 12

Overhead Presses (cybex)
120 x 8

Kelso Shrugs
80 x 12, 16

Current weight: 183 lbs

I'm not too happy that I am gaining weight too fast but when I get days like today, it seems like it's all worth it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice workout, X!
I prefer DB's to bar bell when going solo....can't get stuck under the weight if fail out.
(Not that I've ever had that happen...cause that would be embarassing...)


----------



## x~factor (Dec 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I prefer DB's to bar bell when going solo....can't get stuck under the weight if fail out.
> (Not that I've ever had that happen...cause that would be embarassing...)



Same here. I actually tried to do seated barbell shoulder press with the above workout. Did a couple of bar only warm ups and couldn't get the right groove so that there is no pain in my shoulder... couldn't do it, so I switched to the Hammer Strength machine instead. Barbell bench press, totally gave up on that all together. I am giving the reverse grip bench press a try though. I think that positions my shoulder differently so I feel no pain there.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you find back and chest in the same workout bud?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How do you find back and chest in the same workout bud?



Love it! Great upper body pump. 

You should definitely try the upper/lower body, Dave. The only downside that I see is there isn't enough rest days. I go to gym every other day, so my upper or lower body only gets 3 days rest each. There are times I wanted to go on back to back days but I can't since I'm still sore from previous workout.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

is that you in the avi?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2011)

Ray you still got that fuzzy little dog? Nice workouts bro


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> is that you in the avi?



Yup, that is me. Its amazing how much bigger one looks with the right lighting. 



PreMier said:


> Ray you still got that fuzzy little dog? Nice workouts bro



No more.  I had to give them up (long story).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How do you find back and chest in the same workout bud?


 Dave-
If you recall some of my other workouts....I will do 'horizontals': Bench press / rows on one day
then 'verticals': Mil press/pull ups, pull downs another.

If you have the room, super set them. (have an Oly bar set up at the foot of your bench to row as soon as you finish your bench exercise)

X- I had a training partner, only way I can unwrack the stupid bar for seated mil press with a bar bell. (he had to help me unwrack, as lifting the bar from behind me really cranked on my shoulders.

I read that the reverse grip benching was bad for your wrists without any additional benefits?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> X- I had a training partner, only way I can unwrack the stupid bar for seated mil press with a bar bell. (he had to help me unwrack, as lifting the bar from behind me really cranked on my shoulders.
> 
> I read that the reverse grip benching was bad for your wrists without any additional benefits?



I hear you on unwracking the bar. That's why I sometimes just prefer the Smith Machines. As for the reverse grip bench, I'll have to see if anything bad develops there. In the beginning of this journal, I used to have a really sharp pain in my wrist, mostly my left hand. Then that went away and developed a pain in my elbow. Then that went away and now have this pain in my left shoulder that is slowly going away. There's always something, ya know.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah I hear you on that, my wife always says "your always sore somewhere from the gym"


I always heard reverse grip bench was never recommended when your alone because of the risks if anything slips. So just be careful.

I have the aches in the shoulder as well. That's why for my BBB sets I'm going to try floor press's and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice PRs X!  3 in one day!!!!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> yeah I hear you on that, my wife always says "your always sore somewhere from the gym"


True! 




yellowmoomba said:


> Nice PRs X!  3 in one day!!!!


It was one of those days.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The whole series on from EliteFTS is awesome on squats. Has helped me identify some of the weak points that I had to add to my accessory work.



I watched the entire series again and EVERYTHING I was doing was all wrong!  From head to toe!  
A year ago or so, I was doing everything right according to EliteFTS but somewhere along the way I resorted back to what I thought was the correct way. 

Well, today was leg day so time to give it a try...


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

*Lower Body (light/high reps)*

Squats
225 x 5, 5 (success!!!  )

Lunges (maxrack/starrack)
145 x 8, 8

Good Mornings
135 x 8, 8

Calf Raises (leg press machine)
270 x 25, 25, 30

Abs

***not exactly high reps for legs but I'll take it. Biggest differences in the squat form are arching the back and sitting back so the pressure is on the heels and outside of the feet. Warming up, I can feel the glutes are more involved in the lift where as before it was almost all quads.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 6, 2011)

135lbs on your back for good mornings is strong, I struggle to hit depth going over 110lbs!! Congrats on the squats x


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 135lbs on your back for good mornings is strong, I struggle to hit depth going over 110lbs!! Congrats on the squats x



Thanks!

I do bend at the knees halfway down. Got the technique reading Premier's Journal. So its not a strict form but works the lower back and some glutes/hams.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2011)

What kinda shoes do you wear Squatting?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 7, 2011)

PreMier said:


> What kinda shoes do you wear Squatting?



Running shoes.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2011)

Go buy some Adidas sambas or some other flat soled shoe. Running shoes compress under the weight and aren't stable. Could cause balance issues..


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found a cheap pair of Nike wrestling shoes and I could tell the difference on deads and squats on the first day.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 8, 2011)

I do have Puma tennis shoes. Its pretty flat and stable, I just have to remember to wear it everytime though. I've also tried going bare-footed, I'm not too convinced about that yet.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 8, 2011)

*Upper Body (light/high reps)*

Clean and Press***
115 x 6, 6

Pullups (wide grip)
bw x 12, 12

Iso-lateral Bench Press
180 x 8, 8

Iso-lateral Rows
230 x 12, 12

Dips
bw x 12, 12

Cable Flyes
40 x 10, 20

Arm Curls (cybex)
100 x 12, 10

***first time doing clean and press, I like it.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 10, 2011)

*Lower Body (heavy/low reps)*

Squats
245 x 2

Deadlifts
*315 x 1 (matched PR) ****

Hyperextentions
+25 x 12, 12

Seated Calf Raises
160 x 12, 12

Abs

***a little shakey on deads locking up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats on patching your PR.

If you did them fresh you'd blow it away.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Squats
> 245 x 2
> 
> Deadlifts
> ...


 
Solid dead weight  Locking will be there soon  Keep pulling !


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Solid dead weight  Locking will be there soon  Keep pulling !


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2011)

*Upper Body (heavy/low reps)*

DB Bench Press
*100 x 2 pr*

Clean and Press
135 x 1, 2

Pendlay Rows
195 x 4, 4

Dips/Pullups (supersets)
bw x 12, 12    x 2 sets each

Cable Front/Side Laterals (supersets)
15 x 12, 12    x 2 sets each


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2011)

PRs all over the place in here


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like it tis the season for kickin the logbook's butt.

so how are the clean and press's feeling. Something on my list of "things to try someday" lol


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> PRs all over the place in here


Thanks man! 




omerta2010 said:


> looks like it tis the season for kickin the logbook's butt.
> 
> so how are the clean and press's feeling. Something on my list of "things to try someday" lol



Yea man. Eating lots of food helps a lot! Enjoying it while it last! LOL

Clean and Press feels more of a natural movement than the Military Press and it doesn't hurt my shoulders. You should at least try a couple of light sets just to feel the movement- you'll like it!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

Again with the PR's  !!  congrats


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Really strong db bench x


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice Pr's X, may they keep on coming!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 14, 2011)

*Lower Body (light/high reps)*

Squats
135 x 8, 10, 12

Leg Press
450 x 12

Leg Raises
80 x 16, 20, 30

Good Mornings
95 x 8, 10, 12

Lower Back (nautilus)
150 x 20, 20

Abs
4 sets, 12 reps


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice work x


----------



## x~factor (Dec 16, 2011)

*Upper Body (light/high reps)*

Clean and Press
105 x 6, 6

Floor Press (maxrack)
135 x 12, 12

Iso-lateral High Rows
200 x 12, 12

Overhead Press (cybex)
100 x 12, x 12

Chest Press (cybex)
120 x 12, 12

Straight Arm Pulldowns
30 x 12, 12

Current Weight: 183 lbs 


Skipped my preworkout today and my energy level shows it. One of my worse workouts in months!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. What do you take for pre-workout. 

I use All-Out from Beyond Nutrition. 

Tried jacked3d but the caffeine gave me headaches.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Jack3d. Works for me but after a while the effects aren't as strong that is why I skip once in a while. I have also tried NoXplode, not as good as Jack3d and too foamy. How do you like All-Out compared to Jack3d besides the headache?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2011)

I like superpump the best but that's just me. I wish I got some pr's


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I like superpump the best but that's just me. I wish I got some pr's



This here? Any particular flavor?

SuperPump Max by Gaspari Nutrition 40 servings (646511007222) | eBay


----------



## jagbender (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey X  are you all ready for Christmas?  How is your weather up there?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. Panic is starting to set in. LOL 
Weather has been on a warmer side up until this week. Now its in the low 40's. 
For the first time, I'm gonna have a snow blower. No more back breaking shoveling snow! With my luck, though, we probably going to have a total of 2" of snow this year.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

*Lower Body (heavy/low reps)*

Squats
265 x 1
225 x 2, 5

Squats (rest/pause at the bottom)
135 x 6, 6

Deadlifts
295 x 1
315 x 0

Charles Glass Single Leg Press
180 x 12, 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 20, 20

Seated Calf Raises
125 x 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2011)

What happened on the deads?  Where did you get stuck?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> What happened on the deads?  Where did you get stuck?



It didn't want to move off the floor.  I didn't want to force it... my breathing was all messed up today. The entire workout took 90 minutes. I thought I was gonna pass out at one point. I'm thinking it was the coffee then an hour later the Jack3d. It was more than my body was used to, I'm thinking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> It didn't want to move off the floor.  I didn't want to force it... my breathing was all messed up today. The entire workout took 90 minutes. I thought I was gonna pass out at one point. I'm thinking it was the coffee then an hour later the Jack3d. It was more than my body was used to, I'm thinking.



At least you are smart about it..........Live to fight another day (injury free!!)


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Strange why your struggling on your deads, because your rows are really strong! Must be a form issue!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. Panic is starting to set in. LOL
> Weather has been on a warmer side up until this week. Now its in the low 40's.
> For the first time, I'm gonna have a snow blower. No more back breaking shoveling snow! With my luck, though, we probably going to have a total of 2" of snow this year.


 

Of course if you HAVE a snowblower you will not get the snow. 

One of the happiest days of my life was the day I sold my snowblower!  Darn near gave it away!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> At least you are smart about it..........Live to fight another day (injury free!!)


 

Amen to that!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> It didn't want to move off the floor.  I didn't want to force it... my breathing was all messed up today. The entire workout took 90 minutes. I thought I was gonna pass out at one point. I'm thinking it was the coffee then an hour later the Jack3d. It was more than my body was used to, I'm thinking.


 
Dude a little strung out or what? 



davegmb said:


> Strange why your struggling on your deads, because your rows are really strong! Must be a form issue!


 
I thinks he OD's on caffeine. If he thought he was going to pass out he had other issues beyond form.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 20, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> jagbender said:
> 
> 
> > At least you are smart about it..........Live to fight another day (injury free!!)
> ...


True true. 



davegmb said:


> Strange why your struggling on your deads, because your rows are really strong! Must be a form issue!



Must be... or it could be a lower back issue. No doubt, my upper back is much stronger than my lower... or could be legs issue as well. I've already added GM, hyperextensions, and some ab work to strengthen my mid section a bit.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2011)

*Upper Body (heavy/low reps)*

Pullups
+30 x 6 (wide grip)
+40 x 6 (neutral grip)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
75 x 3, 3

Iso-lateral Bench Press
190 x 6, 6

Seated Cable Rows
180 x 12

Dips
+50 x 6

Side and Front Laterals (supersets)
25 x 12, 12 (x 2 sets)


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2011)

*Lower Body (heavy/low reps)*

Squats (form check- using Rippetoe)
225 x 6
245 x 1, 0*
*forgot to push my legs out, they buckled in, didn't force it up. 

Deadlifts (form check- using Rippetoe)
205 x 6
265 x 1
285 x 1
**starting to feel it more in my upper back/lats than my hamstrings.

Leg Extensions (supersets)
80 x 20
90 x 20
100 x 20

Calf Raises (supersets)
240 x 16, 16, 16

Abs

I might have to put Deadlifts with upper body. My back is really sore from the deadlifts session today, so much so, I might have to skip back on the next upper body workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome workout, 
Merry Christmas


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

*Upper Body (heavy/low reps)*

DB bench press
90 x 3, 6

Clean and Press
135 x 1, 2

Dips
bw x 12, 12

Arnold Shoulder Press
55 x 8

Incline Seated Cable Flyes
60 x 16, 16

EZ Curls
90 x 8

Cable Pressdown
100 x 7, 7

Concentration Curls (cybex)
90 x 12, 12


Current Weight: 185 lbs

Bulking weight achieved! I'm starting my loooong journey to cut to 165 lbs. I'm soooo not looking forward to this.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2011)

20 lb cut..................


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 20 lb cut..................



Tell me about it. 

Just had grilled chicken breast and baked potato. Yuck! I have to get used to eating bland food again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Just had grilled chicken breast and baked potato. Yuck! I have to get used to eating bland food again.



Better you than me.   I had Lazagna and Garlic Bread (and some red wine).


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL nice!

I just ate an hour ago and I'm already feeling hungry. This is not gonna go down well.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 28, 2011)

*Lower Body (3x12)*

Squats 
12 x 135, 155, 175

Leg Press 
12 x 180, 270, 360

Lying Leg Curls
12 x 80, 100, 120

Calf Raises (leg press)
12 x 360, 450, 495


Getting a head start on 3x12 and 5x5 new routine for the new year.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel you pain.  I am back after a small holiday food blast!  back on the plan! 

Starting to lift again next week!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2011)

3x12?  going for endurance?

Hope you had a great christmas. Any big parties for new years?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I feel you pain.  I am back after a small holiday food blast!  back on the plan!
> Starting to lift again next week!



Good luck Jeff!





omerta2010 said:


> 3x12?  going for endurance?
> Hope you had a great christmas. Any big parties for new years?



Not a big party, just family. 

3x12 felt like an endurance.  I'm really doing it for my legs. I'm hoping they will respond well to higher reps. I've never really done more than 6 to 8 reps for Squats. With 3x12 and 5x5, it will keep me from going for max every other workout, which I know isn't ideal.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 30, 2011)

*Upper Body (3x12)*

DB Bench Press
12 x 60, 70, 75

Pendlay Rows (Rack)
12 x 145, 155, 165

Military Press
12 x 85, 85, 105

Shrugs
12 x 225, 245, 265


Current Weight: 184 lbs

Taking a week off before starting *Strong Lift 5x5* program. 

Have A Happy New Year Folks!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 31, 2011)

Have a safe and Happy New Year!  X


----------



## x~factor (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally got back in the gym. I felt all over the place with 5x5. I even tried doing barbell bench press for the first time in months, which was a mistake. Shoulder pain will never go away with barbell bench for me. Anyways, I ended up doing the following but I have to change the order I do the exercise around.

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout A1* (Sunday, 1/8)

Squats
185 x 5 x 5
Barbell Rows
185 x 5 x 5
Military Presses
85 x 5 x 5

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout B1* (Tuesday, 1/10)

Barbell Incline Bench Presses
135 x 5 x 5
Dumbell Bench Presses
70 x 5 x 3
Deadlifts
185 x 5 x 1

Current weight: 181 lbs

StrongLift5x5 calls for workout ABA for Mon/Wed/Fri schedule.







As much as I want to stick to what is recommended I don't think I could do squats with 1 day rest in between, 3 times a week. After the squats on Sunday, I am still sore to do another today, even the deadlifting felt like I am doing more harm than good with my sore legs. That said, I think I will do an Upper/Lower split, something like:

*Workout A*
Squats 5x5 
Deadlifts 1x5
(add'l: calves, hyperextensions)

*Workout B*
Barbell Rows 5x5
Dumbell Bench Press 5x5
Military Press 5x5
(add'l: abs)


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

That's exactly why I wasn't keen on strong lifts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2012)

Gotta listen to your body   Sounds like a good call to me (before you pull something and can't train at all)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

w/b I need to look at the 5x5 I looked at a while back. I don't remember it having that weird of a split. 

But like everybody said, if your body isn't ready for it change it up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry I was wrong, I've been reading so many different programs I think I've started to mix them up.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 11, 2012)

There are soooo many different variations of 5x5. You'd think it would be as simple as 5 sets of 5 reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> There are soooo many different variations of 5x5. You'd think it would be as simple as 5 sets of 5 reps.


 
  ahhh the good old days when things seemed more simple but have to say those day sit took alot longer though.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 12, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout A2*

Squats
195 x 5 x 5 
Deadlifts
225 x 1 x 5

---
Charles Glass Single Leg Press
180 x 12
Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

Just catching up on journals


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

Squats and deads together....... You love pain!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 14, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout B2*

Barbell Rows
205 x 5 x 5
Military Press
105 x 5 x 5
Dumbell Bench Press
75 x 5 x 5

---
Reverse Pec Deck Flyes
80 x 3 x 12
Abs
3 x 12


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice rows!  My arms are so sore from standing Military press.  tomorrow is a rest day  

what two workouts and 50 miles on my bike and I am looking for a break  LOL 

Back in the saddle!  Yeee  Haawww


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Your rows are huge, it upsets me haha


----------



## x~factor (Jan 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Nice rows!  My arms are so sore from standing Military press.  tomorrow is a rest day
> what two workouts and 50 miles on my bike and I am looking for a break  LOL
> Back in the saddle!  Yeee  Haawww


That 50-mile is mind boggling.




davegmb said:


> Your rows are huge, it upsets me haha


I'll trade you my rows for your deads.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 16, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout A3*

Squats
205 x 5 x 5
Deadlifts
245 x 5 x 5

---
Kneeling Leg Curls
45 x 3 x 12
Standing Calf Raises
220 x 3 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> That 50-mile is mind boggling.


 
totally


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Squats
> 205 x 5 x 5
> Deadlifts
> 245 x 5 x 5
> ...


 
nice


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

squats and deads looking Good


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice work x


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout B3*

Barbell Rows
215 x 5 x 5
Military Press
115 x 5 x 5
Dumbell Bench Press
80 x 5 x 5

---
Chinups/Dips (supersets)
bw x 12/12, 12/10
Abs
3 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Chins and dips superset don't know how you do it


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dude!
Looking very animal in here!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Chins and dips superset don't know how you do it


Yea, that one was tough!



Burner02 said:


> Dude!
> Looking very animal in here!


Thanks B!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout A4*

Squats
210 x 5 x 5
Deadlifts
255 x 1 x 5

---
Leg Press (closed stance)
360 x 2 x 12
Calf Raises (leg press)
450 x 3 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 20, 2012)

Your squat is doing really well isn't it


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Your squat is doing really well isn't it



Hmmm... tough to say. My recent best was 225 lbs x 2 sets x 5 reps. I feel I'm right around that right now.  I'm only adding 5 lbs at time though, to continue progressing... longer. Only time will tell.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey X - Things look like they are going well in here 

I like the chin/dip superset too.   It's a great quick way to hit your arms


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout B4*

Barbell Rows
225 x 5 x 5
Military Press
120 x 5 x 5
Dumbell Bench Press
85 x 5 x 5

Having trouble sleeping lately. A classic sign of overtraining, so I'm going to do the minimum sets/reps for a while to complete the SL 5x5. Also backing off a bit on the amount of Jack3d, from 2.5 - 3 scoops to just 1. 5x5 doesn't look like much on paper but 15 heavy sets in one session is taking a toll on my CNS.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Also backing off a bit on the amount of Jack3d, from 2.5 - 3 scoops to just 1.


 
Dude ever hear of burning youself out on caffeine.  No wonder you can't sleep.

On a side note, good looking numbers.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Also backing off a bit on the amount of Jack3d, from 2.5 - 3 scoops to just 1.


 
Stims will kick you CNS butt too.  

I ended up with anrenal fatigue and temporary Hypo  Thyroid (2 years) 
from stims. 

I was doing ECA stacks and Yohimbine / caffeine stack alternatley.  

Back then I could buy 500 grams of caffeine for 5 bucks!  

No stims for me period.  

I rarely drink coffee any more.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

Whenever I did a similar thing to strong lifts in the past, it destroyed my CNS too


----------



## x~factor (Jan 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude ever hear of burning youself out on caffeine.  No wonder you can't sleep.
> On a side note, good looking numbers.


Thanks, O! A combo of being tired, joints aching, and being too wired up at 3 am isn't fun.



jagbender said:


> Stims will kick you CNS butt too.
> I ended up with anrenal fatigue and temporary Hypo  Thyroid (2 years)
> from stims.
> I was doing ECA stacks and Yohimbine / caffeine stack alternatley.
> ...


When cutting I cut down on coffee, 1 or 2 sips and I'm done. 

I'd like to get rid of Jack3d altogether but the weight difference in the gym is too great to  not use it.



davegmb said:


> Whenever I did a similar thing to strong lifts in the past, it destroyed my CNS too


I say! This is much tougher than 531!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout A5*

Squats
215 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 4***, 4
Deadlifts
265 x 1 x 5

***I miscounted on the 5th set and racked it before I was done. I went for a 6th set and could not complete the 5th rep on that. Now, I don't know what to make of it. Do I stay at this weight next time, move forward, or take 2 steps back? Aaaarrrrggghh!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

Stay the same for me


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> up at 3 am isn't fun.


 That's only an hour after I normally go to bed. 


x~factor said:


> I'd like to get rid of Jack3d altogether but the weight difference in the gym is too great to not use it.


 
Get some All-Out from Juggernaut's company or maybe talk him into letting you be a guinne pig for the next gen. I tried but they won't let me. 
Or if they are out, I have an extra tub I could part ways with.

I swear by the stuff, no caffeine but still the rush. I think Gaz has used it to and liked it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Stay the same for me


 
I'm with Dave, if you got 4 on a 6th means it's there you'll nail it next time.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

*Strong Lift 5x5, Workout B5*

Military Press
125 x 5, 4, 3, 3, 2
Dumbell Bench Press
90 x 4, 3, 2, 4, 4
Pendlay Rows (replaced Barbell Rows)
135 x 5 x 5

Needless to say I'm sticking with the same weight on presses next time around.  If no improvements, I'll be moving on to Madcow 5x5.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Get some All-Out from Juggernaut's company or maybe talk him into letting you be a guinne pig for the next gen. I tried but they won't let me.
> Or if they are out, I have an extra tub I could part ways with.
> 
> I swear by the stuff, no caffeine but still the rush. I think Gaz has used it to and liked it.



Will try it once I run out. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Military Press
> 125 x 5, 4, 3, 3, 2
> Dumbell Bench Press
> 90 x 4, 3, 2, 4, 4
> ...


 Nice work!  The improvements will come.  Focus on great form, not so much numbers


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2012)

I found that if I use the same pre workout stim then I adapt to it an have to use more. That's a huge dose of jack3d.. I like superpump personally but it's not as strong as jack3d


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice work!  The improvements will come.  Focus on great form, not so much numbers



My form is pretty spot on in upper body movements. It's the deads and squats that I constantly adjusting, trying to breakthrough my sticking point.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout A6*

Squats***
205 x 3 x 5
Deadlifts
275 x 1 x 5

---
Standing Calf Raises
240 x 3 x 12

***I decided to approach it conservatively and take it down a few pounds. Also start SL 3x5, from 5x5. See how many sessions I could take this before eventually switching to 1x5 then to Madcow 1x5. This program is slowly killing me.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't blame you 5x5 made me Ill


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

5/3/1


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice work! The improvements will come. Focus on great form, not so much numbers


 

Bump that  You are doing really well,  Don;t be in too much of a hurry!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> 5/3/1


Already did 531 but it was on a cut just like this one. From what I remember, that was 'easier' than this. Of course, that is not to say 531 is easy at all... but 5x5 was invented by Satan.



jagbender said:


> Bump that  You are doing really well,  Don;t be in too much of a hurry!


I suppose I am... just frustrated seeing others make so much progress in a short amount of time. I blame it on my Asian genetics.  Case in point, today's workout...


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout B6*

Military Press
115 x 5, 5, 4*** wtf?!?! -10lbs
DB Bench Press
80 x 3 x 5 -10lbs
Pendlay Rows
145 x 3 x 5

---
Hyperextentions - bw x 3 x 12
Palloff Press - 15 x 3 x 12
Abs - 3 x 12

Current weight: 182 lbs <-- cutting isn't working. Holding the same weight for 3 weeks.

***I dropped 10 lbs on Military and still able to miss one rep. Frustration setting in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

The reason I suggested that was because I can see your frustrated and overthinking this program. 

You need to figure out a way to not think so much and just be a meathead and go lift the weight. Don't care or think of what it is, just go for it and when your done you know it's the best you could do.

Just my opinion and observation.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 31, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You need to figure out a way to not think so much and just be a meathead and go lift the weight. Don't care or think of what it is, just go for it and when your done you know it's the best you could do.



You know what, you're right. I'm definitely overthinking this. This isn't really more complicated than I'm making it out to be. Thanks O!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 31, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout A7*

Squats
210 x 3 x 5
Deadlifts
285 x 1 x 5

---
Squats (did another set... just because)
225 x 1 x 3
Shrugs
225 x 3 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

Lookin good in here!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Squats
> 210 x 3 x 5
> Deadlifts
> 285 x 1 x 5
> ...


 
I like your attitude 

Just because


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I like your attitude
> Just because


Yesterday was a good day... it makes up for the last 2 crappy ones I had. I actually went to gym unscheduled after seeing the weight scale go up 2.5 lbs in the morning. This and not losing a single pound in the last 3 weeks, I was pissed. It paid off in the gym, I was in beast mode!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Yesterday was a good day... it makes up for the last 2 crappy ones I had. I actually went to gym unscheduled after seeing the weight scale go up 2.5 lbs in the morning. This and not losing a single pound in the last 3 weeks, I was pissed. It paid off in the gym, I was in beast mode!


 Motivation by anger  works!  just keep steady  you are doing great


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that's the right attitude, get in there and rip it up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Yesterday was a good day... it makes up for the last 2 crappy ones I had. I actually went to gym unscheduled after seeing the weight scale go up 2.5 lbs in the morning. This and not losing a single pound in the last 3 weeks, I was pissed. It paid off in the gym, I was in beast mode!


 Maybe the scale is telling you.... you are gaining muscle!  I've always said, if your waist line stays the same, and your weight is going up..... wooo hooo!!!!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Maybe the scale is telling you.... you are gaining muscle!  I've always said,* if your waist line stays the same*, and your weight is going up.....


Well... see... here's the thing...


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout B7*

Military Press
115 x 3 x 5
Dumbell Bench Press
85 x 3 x 5
Pendlay Rows
155 x 3 x 5

---
Military Press (another 'just because...')
135 x 1 x 3 *PR - 1 rep more*
Palloff Press
25 x 3 x 16
Abs


*Another good day at the gym. Upped Jack3d to 2 scoops though.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Well... see... here's the thing...


 

My waist line has been the same for a LONG time.  But I see differnent area's of fat loss almost daily.  

Friggin scale today dropped 5 pounds today was 238 this am 232 this afternoon.. post cardio.    Fancy scale says is was all fat.  when I know it was all water.  

Forget about the scale  just keep SFW man!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome on the PR. 

ok gotta ask what is SFW?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Military Press
> 115 x 3 x 5
> Dumbell Bench Press
> 85 x 3 x 5
> ...



SWEET! What is a Palloff press?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> SWEET! What is a Palloff press?



It's a core exercise. I just tried it, not really liking it much.

Pallof Press - YouTube


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2012)

you ever train instinctively or always on a program?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Jake! Thanks for checking in.

I do instinctively most of the time. I've only done 531 and now 5x5 for a total of maybe 3-4 months.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2012)

ah, word.  well, they are both good programs im sure. just stick it out, and everything will fall into place. i was just asking because sometimes im just like fuck it and go in and do whatever i feel like. not following any type of routine.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 6, 2012)

I here you there, man. Right now though, I'm taking  a break. I developed a big knot in my lower back. I think the 285-lb deads with 5 reps is the culprit. I was good for 3 reps, the last 2 came up cleanly but was definitely pushing it. I knew I should've stopped at 3.  Didn't feel the back pain until 3 days later. Good thing though, it's starting to feel better... but I gotta back out of heavy weights or at least less reps on deads for a while.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

Rest up that back Emon!  Your instincts are correct.... RESPECT THE DEADLIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Rest up that back Emon!  Your instincts are correct.... RESPECT THE DEADLIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes - we have ALL learned this valuable lesson...

*Respect the Deadlift*

Know your limitations.......because you can't train when you are injured  

Good luck on the rehab.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

^ definitely what both of these guys said.  Hope it's feeling better soon.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks fellas! It's definitely feeling better. I went back to the gym today and did some light leg work. I'm gonna do the same with upper body tomorrow and see how it goes after that.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout A8*

Squats
215 x 3 x 5
Romanian Deadlifts
135 -> 175 x 1 x 5***

---
Seated Calf Raises
135 x 2 x 12
Seated Leg Press (cybex)
250 x 2 x 12

***lower back felt good but proceeding cautiously.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I here you there, man. Right now though, I'm taking a break. I developed a big knot in my lower back. I think the 285-lb deads with 5 reps is the culprit. I was good for 3 reps, the last 2 came up cleanly but was definitely pushing it. I knew I should've stopped at 3.  Didn't feel the back pain until 3 days later. Good thing though, it's starting to feel better... but I gotta back out of heavy weights or at least less reps on deads for a while.


 I hate when that happens!   Icy hot and a heating pad work for me  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey I see squats.  great job, have a good weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I hate when that happens!   Icy hot and a heating pad work for me  LOL


Exactly what I did. It does help!




omerta2010 said:


> Hey I see squats.  great job, have a good weekend.


Yes sir, squats doing well right now!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, Romanian Deadlifts..... I forgot about those! 

Good to hear you are healing up X.  Still take it easy though


----------



## x~factor (Feb 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah, Romanian Deadlifts..... I forgot about those!
> Good to hear you are healing up X.  Still take it easy though



Thanks, Paul. I do the RDL a bit different. I start off from the top using the squat rack, touch the floor then back up. This way I eliminate the initial 'dead weight' pull from the bottom which put a lot of strain on my lower back.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout B8*

Overhead Press
120 x 3 x 5
Pendlay Rows
165 x 3 x 5
DB Bench Press
90 x 3 x 5

Weight: 181 lbs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2012)

nice lifts boss!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

How's the back doin?  Awesome MP's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## x~factor (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks fellas! The back is doing fine... like nothing happened... still being cautious though.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 14, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout A9*

Squats
220 x 3 x 3*
RDL
185 -> 225 x 1 x 5

---
Squats
135 x 3 x 12
Seated Calf Raises
135 x 3 x 16

*could only manage 3 reps intead of 5. Will try again next time around.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

How have you hurt your back x?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 14, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How have you hurt your back x?


It might have something to do with Deadlift. I pushed for 5 reps instead of stopping at 3. Weird thing is, I didn't feel it until the 3rd and 4th day. I'm all good though, I might have to do less reps to move forward with this program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> It might have something to do with Deadlift. I pushed for 5 reps instead of stopping at 3. Weird thing is, I didn't feel it until the 3rd and 4th day. I'm all good though, I might have to do less reps to move forward with this program.



I prefer to stop at 3 reps when going heavy on deads


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> I prefer to stop at 3 reps when going heavy on deads


I might have to do that going forward.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout B9*

OHP
125 x 5, 4, 4
DB Bench
95 x 2, 3, 3
Pendlay Rows
175 x 3 x 5

---
OHP
85 x 1 x 12
DB Bench
50 x 1 x 12
Pendlay Rows
135 x 1 x 12
Abs


----------



## jagbender (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking goog Emon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

Strong overhead pressing Emon!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice simple and to the point workouts.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2012)

heavy db bench


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 17, 2012)

good progress, keep working hard.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 18, 2012)

I've forgot what program your doing?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks fellas! Much appreciated!



davegmb said:


> I've forgot what program your doing?


I'm doing Strong Lift 5x5, 3x5, which eventually becomes Madcow 1x5, which I am going to be doing by next week.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 18, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout A10*

Squats
220 x 3 x 5***
Deadlifts
225 -> 245 x 1 x 5

---
Seated Calf Raises
135 x 1 x 16
Seated Leg Presses
350 x 1 x 6

***got 2 more reps, the ones missing from last week.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Thanks fellas! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> I'm doing Strong Lift 5x5, 3x5, which eventually becomes Madcow 1x5, which I am going to be doing by next week.



Oh right I thought he decided to finish strong lifts


----------



## x~factor (Feb 20, 2012)

*Strong Lift 3x5, Workout B10*

OHP 
125 x 3 x 5
Pendlay Rows
185 x 3 x 5
DB Bench
95 x 5, 3, 3

---
Abs

Weight: 181 lbs


I'm moving on to *Madcow 1x5* program next.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2012)

*Madcow 1x5, A1 R1*

Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 3*

RDL
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
255 x 5

---
CG Single Leg Press
180 x 12
Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16

*2 reps short.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty good looking workout X.........sucks when you come up 2 reps short of your plan.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Pretty good looking workout X.........sucks when you come up 2 reps short of your plan.


I know and I just got the same weight last week for 5 reps, 3 straight sets.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmm.... I doubt if you became 'less' strong since last week..... maybe over training, under eating, too much stress at work, whatever...... Don't worry about it.  Stay with the long range plan. It will come


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

X I reckon we try the program Gaz is on at the minute! We could start it sometime in the future and see how we both progress maybe get Omertà involved too, I've bought the ebook so can email to you both if need be.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> X I reckon we try the program Gaz is on at the minute! We could start it sometime in the future and see how we both progress maybe get Omertà involved too, I've bought the ebook so can email to you both if need be.



Give me a few weeks and I am in!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2012)

*Madcow 1x5, B1 R1*

DB Bench Press
60 x 5
70 x 5
80 x 5
90 x 5
95 x 5

OHP
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

Dips/Pullups supersets
bw x 3 x 12/12


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2012)

are you supposed to pyramid up like that? or could you do like one set of a "warmup" and 5 working sets?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2012)

You are supposed to pyramid up. However I do not follow the EXACT suggested weight given on the website, I don't want to shuffle around 2.5-lb plates, but I do follow what the main heavy weight poundages is supposed to be.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2012)

what do they say you're supposed to go up by? is there a specific reason they give?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2012)

12.5%. Here's a little bit more info...


----------



## x~factor (Feb 26, 2012)

*Madcow 1x5, A1 R2*

Squats (light)
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

RDL (heavy)
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 3***

---
Seated Calf Raises/Leg Raises (superset)
3 sets x 16 - 24 reps

Current Weight: 180 lbs


***2 reps short. Didn't try to push it today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2012)

I never really go that heavy anymore on RDL's, I tend to lose the movement if I go too heavy and I feel it less in my hamstring and mainly my back!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel GM's more in my hammies than RDL's. 

You killed it on the RDL's there X, great job.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 29, 2012)

Good news: Started a new job. Yay for me. 
Bad news: Stressing trying to learn quickly

Went back to gym tonight but too stressed to concentrate on what I was doing... I might have to drop the Madcow program and just take it easy for a while. Just do light weights, just to keep in shape in general and go on maintenance mode or something.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 29, 2012)

OHP
125 x 3
DB Bench Press
65 x 5
Pendlay Rows
100 x 5
Cable Pulldowns
150 x 10, 10
Pec Deck Flyes
100 x 12, 12
Alternating DB Side Laterals
25 x 12, 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Good news: Started a new job. Yay for me.
> Bad news: Stressing trying to learn quickly
> 
> Went back to gym tonight but too stress to concentrate on what I was doing... I might have to drop the Madcow program and just take it easy for a while. Just do light weights, just to keep in shape and go on maintenance mode or something.


Yay to you FOR SURE!  Right now, the new job has got to be the priority.  Once you start getting comfortable, then you can start placing more focus on your workout program.  On the other hand is two workouts during the work week, and then Sat and Sun out of the question?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Good news: Started a new job. Yay for me.
> Bad news: Stressing trying to learn quickly
> 
> Went back to gym tonight but too stressed to concentrate on what I was doing... I might have to drop the Madcow program and just take it easy for a while. Just do light weights, just to keep in shape in general and go on maintenance mode or something.



What's the new job?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yay to you FOR SURE!  Right now, the new job has got to be the priority.  Once you start getting comfortable, then you can start placing more focus on your workout program.  On the other hand is two workouts during the work week, and then Sat and Sun out of the question?


I'm thinking Wednesday, Friday, Sunday schedule.




yellowmoomba said:


> What's the new job?


A distribution manager.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> A distribution manager.



Your a manager now, so you should have plenty of energy and rest for your workouts. You do realize once your management you aren't allowed to use common sense anymore?

But in seriousness congrats on the new job, switching to a maintenance program is a good idea so your not adding stress beyond adapting to the new place.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I'm thinking Wednesday, Friday, Sunday schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> A distribution manager.



drug dealer? lol


----------



## davegmb (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new job


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

^Thanks Dave! I'm really happy and excited about landing this one.



omerta2010 said:


> Your a manager now, so you should have plenty of energy and rest for your workouts. You do realize once your management you aren't allowed to use common sense anymore?
> But in seriousness congrats on the new job, switching to a maintenance program is a good idea so your not adding stress beyond adapting to the new place.


Exactly what I was thinking. Can't really concentrate. I keep thinking about how I can run the place more efficiently. Funny thing about the person I'm replacing, more than half of what he's doing throughout the day is clerical work, not exactly managerial stuff.



PreMier said:


> drug dealer? lol


Nope. I do that on the side.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Leg Presses
360 x 12

Leg Raises
80 x 16

SLDL
135 x 10

Kneeling Leg Curls
75 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
220 x 12

Current Weight: 179 lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Leg Presses
> 360 x 12
> 
> Leg Raises
> ...



Deload day??   Why only 1 set?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> drug dealer? lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> drug dealer? lol



Or pimp.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Can't really concentrate. I keep thinking about how I can run the place more efficiently. Funny thing about the person I'm replacing, more than half of what he's doing throughout the day is clerical work, not exactly managerial stuff.



Been there, done that. 

I have the title still but nobody to manage except myself. 

Little Advice:
You need to take it easy and learn what was done and then bring in the changes, or you'll end up fighting an uphill battle. I know it's hard as hell to do but it'll make it easier for you.

Have a great weekend and take some time to relax.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Little Advice: You need to take it easy and learn what was done and then bring in the changes, or you'll end up fighting an uphill battle. I know it's hard as hell to do but it'll make it easier for you.


This is exactly the same advice I got from the person that hired me. 



yellowmoomba said:


> Deload day??   Why only 1 set?


Yeah, I guess you could say a deload workout. But those sets I posted are the main sets. I do 2 or 3 other sets leading up to that weight.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Good news: Started a new job. Yay for me.*
> Bad news: Stressing trying to learn quickly
> 
> Went back to gym tonight but too stressed to concentrate on what I was doing... I might have to drop the Madcow program and just take it easy for a while. Just do light weights, just to keep in shape in general and go on maintenance mode or something.



Awesome news!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Curt!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 4, 2012)

*Upper Body*

DB Shoulder Press
65 x 8

HS Bench Press
160 x 8

T-bar Row (chest supported)
115 x 8

HS High Row
230 x 8

Concentration Curls (cybex)
95 x 8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2012)

those are some good shoulder presses!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Lower Body*

Squats
175 x 8

CG Single Leg Presses
180 x 12

Leg Press (closed stance)
360 x 12

Calf Raises (leg press machine)
450 x 16

Lying Leg Curls
100 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


> those are some good shoulder presses!



Agreed


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like you are still getting in some good workouts!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 8, 2012)

I try. I just don't have enough energy during the week. Maybe because I skip on Jack3d because it's so late in the day when I go hit the gym. I'm thinking of switching to Push/Pull/Leg workout, scheduling Leg on a weekend when I have a full energy and I can take my pre-workout drink. I hate sucking at squats, specially at the beginning of my workout.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2012)

I think the push pull legs idea is the best for now


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2012)

*Push Day*

DB Bench Press
85 x 3
90 x 3
95 x 3

OHP
135 x 3
135 x 3

HS Incline Bench
230 x 3
250 x 3
270 x 2

Seated Side Laterals (superset)
25 x 16
25 x 16

Front Plate Raises
35 x 12
45 x 12

Cable Press Down
90 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 5

Big brother Jack3d came through again, lots of energy today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2012)

Amazing the difference a preworkout drink can make. I've noticed the exact same thing.

Great workout.

How's the job going? Havr to slap anybody aroynd yet.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2012)

Job's doing great! I'll give it another 3 weeks before I bitch slap someone. LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Job's doing great! I'll give it another 3 weeks before I bitch slap someone. LOL


I heard you were good at that


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I heard you were good at that


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1

RDL
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3

Seated Calf Raises 
135 x 12 x 5

Leg Raises
100 x 16 x 3

Kneeling Leg Curls
70 x 12 x 3

Weight: 179 lbs


----------



## davegmb (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice leg workout


----------



## x~factor (Mar 14, 2012)

*Pull Day*

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 6

HS Rows
180 x 8
230 x 8
250 x 8

Chin ups
bw x 2 x 8

BB Shrugs
225 x 3 x 12

Concentration Bicep Curls (cybex)
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 8

Another low energy mid-week workout.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

at least you're getting into the gym!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey still getting results. 

What's the difference between the Pendlay rows vs standard ones?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 15, 2012)

PreMier said:


> at least you're getting into the gym!


Yeap. Just gotta suck it up.



omerta2010 said:


> Hey still getting results.
> What's the difference between the Pendlay rows vs standard ones?



Pendlay is bent all the way down that barbell's hit the floor every rep. I don't reset at the bottom though, I keep 'rowing'.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2012)

Just stick with it x that's the key, the worst thing you could do is stop going, so hard to get back into it then.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job staying with it!  Nice RDL's


----------



## x~factor (Mar 18, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
205 x 3
215 x 2
225 x 1

RDL
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 2

Leg Raises (superset)
16 x 80, 90, 100, 110

Seated Calf Raises
16 x 135, 135, 160, 160

Current Weight: 177 lbs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2012)

hows the new job coming along?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 20, 2012)

It's coming along great, can't complain. I'm just happy to be working again.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 20, 2012)

*Push Day*

HS Bench Press
140 x 10
160 x 8
180 x 6

HS Shoulder Press
130 x 8
150 x 6

Dips
bw x 2 x 8

DB Lateral Raises (supersets)
25 x 2 x 8 sides/8 fronts

Cable Pressdowns
150 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 7


----------



## x~factor (Mar 22, 2012)

*Pull Day*

Cable Lat Pulldowns
180 x 8
210 x 6
225 x 6

T-bar Rows (chest supported)
90 x 10
115 x 6
125 x 6

HS Shrugs
230 x 12
270 x 12
270 x 12

Alternating DB Curls
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 12

Bicep Curls (nautilus)
80 x 12
90 x 12
95 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2012)

*Leg day*

Squats
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 2

RDL
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 3

Single Leg Presses
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16
220 x 16
240 x 12
240 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

Single leg presses are brutal!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

Squat envy


----------



## x~factor (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 25, 2012)

*Push Day*

BB Bench Presses***
175 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 3

DB Shoulder Presses
60 x 6
65 x 6
70 x 3

Dips [superset]
bw x 3 x 12

Side Laterals (cybex)
80 x 3 x 12

Cable Pullovers
60 x 16
75 x 12
75 x 8

Rope Pulldowns
50 x 3 x 10

***Narrow grip = No shoulder pain. Nice!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 28, 2012)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows
115 x 8
125 x 6
135 x 6

Pullups
bw x 10, 8, 8

Cable Face Pulls
50 x 12
60 x 12
75 x 12

DB Shrugs
75 x 12
85 x 12
95 x 12

Arm Curls (cybex)
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 8, 70 x 4, 50 x 4 (drop set)


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
215 x 3
225 x 1
225 x 1***

RDL
265 x 1
285 x 1
305 x 1

Seated Calf Raises (superset)
145 x 6 x 16

Leg Raises
16 x 80, 90, 100
12 x 110, 120, 130

***max rep is getting less and less but on the plus side it's getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 3, 2012)

*Push Day*

BB Bench Press
175 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 2

DB Shoulder Press
60 x 5
70 x 5
75 x 3

HS Incline Press
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 8

Side laterals [superset]
14 x 20, 20, 25
Reverse Pec Deck Flyes
14x 90, 100, 100

Cable Pressdowns
8 x 75, 80, 85

Bench Dips
bw x 12, 12, 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice workouts in here. 

How's the new job going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ what he said....


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Leg Day*
> 
> Squats
> 215 x 3
> ...



Yeah I'm the same, I'm now more flexible and getting real deep but this has meant my max has come down to    maybe just below yours


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone do 1 rep RDL 's before


----------



## x~factor (Apr 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> How's the new job going?





JerseyDevil said:


> ^^^ what he said....


The job is doing well. I've gotten the hang of just about everything. I even got to scream at my guys for the first time yesterday, just to let them know who's in charge.  Needless to say productivity was up today. 



davegmb said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone do 1 rep RDL 's before


Hmmm.... how is it any different than a regular Deadlift?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> The job is doing well. I've gotten the hang of just about everything. I even got to scream at my guys for the first time yesterday, just to let them know who's in charge.  Needless to say productivity was up today.


I bet you got their attention.  Way to perform in the clutch Ray!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 7, 2012)

*Pull Day*

Cable Pulldowns
180 x 8 wide grip
210 x 8
225 x 6
240 x 6 close v-grip
255 x 6

HS DY Rows
180 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 8

BB Shrugs
225 x 12, 12
245 x 12

BB Curls (palms down grip)
10 x 60, 70, 80, 90


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great workout and way to show them who's in charge.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks O!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
225 x 1
225 x 1
225 x 1

RDL
225 x 6
245 x 6

Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 2 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
160 x 5 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice workout X


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

what kind of warmup do you do before squatting?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2012)

5-6 minute on the stationary bike... then...

95 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 3
215 x 3


I only  post the main sets... or at least the last 2 or 3 sets.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2012)

*Push Day*

OHP
115 x 3
125 x 3
135 x 4

HS Bench Press
190 x 6
200 x 6
210 x 4

Cable Laterals (Sides/Fronts)
15 x 16, 16 / 15 x 16 x 16

Cable Flyes
30 x 16
35 x 16, 16

Tricep Cable Pulldowns
75 x 10
90 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

i wish you would not be 'type' lazy and post all your sets haha.. its interesting to see the volume, and how much weight you jump per set.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL, he means like me.  I even post warming up with the bar!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2012)

What's your military press PR? 4x135 is stronger then where I'm at yet!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i wish you would not be 'type' lazy and post all your sets haha.. its interesting to see the volume, and how much weight you jump per set.





JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, he means like me.  I even post warming up with the bar!


Hahaha, ohay will do. 



davegmb said:


> What's your military press PR? 4x135 is stronger then where I'm at yet!


I think that's a PR. I had to use a bit of leg drive to get the last one up though.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

*Pull Day*

BB Rows
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

HS High Rows
90 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 10
270 x 8

Seated Cable Rows (neutral wide grip)
120 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12
165 x 12

BB Shrugs
185 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x12 
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 10
90 x 8

Current Weight: 176 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you do your bb rows under or overhand. Now that I'm doing rows again, I realize that I always do them underhand. Since you do alot of rows thought I'd see if you notice a difference or do them the other way.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah X can do heavy rows and lots of them, put mine to shame. Was watching a few videos on rows lately though, my form is off, I go overhand but should be closer to the body then I have been.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2012)

I do them overhand. Less stress on my forearms, which hurts sometimes where it meets the elbow. 
I also hear too many incident people tearing their biceps doing heavy underhand barbell rows. I don't really do any underhand anything, including deadlifts.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2012)

*Leg Day*

7 minute on the stationary bike (level 10)

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 10
450 x 10

SLDL
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 8
225 x 8

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16
220 x 16
240 x 12
240 x 12
240 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Deads double overhand too without straps? I can usually get up to about 270lbs DOH then switch to mixed after that!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeap.  No straps until I get to 315 lbs, but I don't reach that weight that often unless I want to see if my max has improved.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice BB rows X!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 18, 2012)

*Push Day*

Incline Bench Press
95 x 6
135 x 3
155 x 3
135 x 12

Clean and Press
85 x 3
105 x 3
115 x 3
125 x 3
135 x 1
95 x 10

Dips
bw x 3 x 12

Seated Side Laterals
25 x 3 x 16

DB Overhead Extensions
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 8
65 x 6
70 x 4

Cable Pulldowns
50 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the drop sets for reps and those db overhead extensions are really impressive that's over 30kg, strong triceps.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good Emon!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 20, 2012)

*Pull Day*

DB Rows
60 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 8
130 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
105 x 12
135 x 12
165 x 8
195 x 8
225 x 6

HS Shrugs
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
320 x 12
320 x 12

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12
95 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice pulls    Does your gym max out at 130s on DBs?   Mine does


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^ This^^^^^  Nice!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! 
My gym has 150-lb dumbells. The last time I did DB rows, which was months ago, I went all the way up to 150 lbs. I was up to too many sets so I decided to stop at 130.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2012)

*Leg Day*
Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
135 x 16

RDL
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 2
285 x 2

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 20
90 x 20
135 x 16
160 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12

CG Single Leg Press
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

X your smashing big numbers, you must be feeling strong


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

Also it might just be me, but seated calf raises have added more size to my calves then standing ones ever did!?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> X your smashing big numbers, you must be feeling strong


I have my good days. LOL

If you look at just the numbers, I've done heavier weights in the beginning of this journal. What I feel I continue to improve on is form... and channeling all the energy at the targeted muscle, if that makes sense. 



davegmb said:


> Also it might just be me, but seated calf raises have added more size to my calves then standing ones ever did!?


I noticed this too, especially if I do lots of volume of it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

x~factor said:


> If you look at just the numbers, I've done heavier weights in the beginning of this journal. What I feel I continue to improve on is form... and channeling all the energy at the targeted muscle, if that makes sense.



I hear you on this. Great workouts in here. 

Oh yeah you need to switch to croc rows since you've about maxed out your db's.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Oh yeah you need to switch to croc rows since you've about maxed out your db's.



I've heard of croc rows but never check what or how it's done. Am I understanding this correctly.... Croc Rows and dumbell rows are basically the same but DB rows are done with stricter form? If that's the case then I have been doing Croc Rows all this time. LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

true but for croc rows, it's as many as possible every set, not a 5 or 8 per set. So the way your going you could probably get 25-30 on the first set.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

Keep Killin it!!!    I like the burnout on the squats


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> true but for croc rows, it's as many as possible every set, not a 5 or 8 per set. So the way your going you could probably get 25-30 on the first set.


 Interesting. :evilgrin:



yellowmoomba said:


> Keep Killin it!!!    I like the burnout on the squats


The hardest part of the entire sets. I'm shooting for 20 reps... getting close!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking Strong Emon!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Thought Kroc rows was just one big set


----------



## x~factor (Apr 25, 2012)

*Push Day*

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 6

HS Incline Press
140 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 8
230 x 6
250 x 4
90 x 20

Dips
bw x 7, 10, 12

Shoulder Press (off a hack squat machine)
90 x 12
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press (smith machine)
135 x 10
155 x 6
175 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice work.   Rocking the DB Shoulder Presses!!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work.   Rocking the DB Shoulder Presses!!


Thanks YM!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 2
205 x 1
225 x 1

Leg Press
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 8
450 x 6, 6

SLDL
135 x 10, 10, 10
185 x 10, 10

Calf Raises (Leg Press)
360 x 20, 20

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 20, 20

I'm not going to have time tomorrow so I skipped Back workout to get Legs in the weekends... didn't work. I still got a shitty workout... wasn't feeling it today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

A shitty day at the gym is still better than any day at work. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> A shitty day at the gym is still better than any day at work.
> Have a great weekend.



True! LOL


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks a good leg day to me


----------



## x~factor (Apr 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Looks a good leg day to me



Sometimes you feel really strong with your max weight then there are other times you just barely make it. youknowhatimean?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2012)

*Pull Day*

HS Rows
140 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 12
270 x 10
320 x 8
360 x 8  *PR*

Lat Pulldowns (v-grip)
120 x 12
150 x 10
180 x 8
210 x 8
240 x 6

BB Shrugs
135 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12
245 x 12 strapped up
265 x 12

Tricep Rope Pulldowns
30 x 16
40 x 16
45 x 16
50 x 16


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

Look at dem shoulder presses... Sweet!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats on the PR.


----------



## x~factor (May 3, 2012)

*Push Day*

OHP
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 5
125 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 2

HS Bench Press
90 x 12
140 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 4
220 x 4
230 x 4

Single Side Laterals
20 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 12

Low Cable Flyes
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12
80 x 20

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 10
90 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

That's a lot of volume!!!   Are you having a new PR every week or so ??   (Nice!!!!)


----------



## x~factor (May 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> OHP
> 135 x 5
> 145 x 2





yellowmoomba said:


> That's a lot of volume!!!   Are you having a new PR every week or so ??   (Nice!!!!)



Thanks YM! I thing those 2 OHP numbers there are PR's. If not, it's up there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

Nothing like overhead pressing.....  involves the core and more muscles then the seated variety..... Good job man


----------



## x~factor (May 5, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squats
115 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
135 x 20

RDL
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 1***

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 12 x 6 sets

Charles Glass Single Leg Press
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 8

***today was a good day. I was planning on doing 315-lb RDL... until I saw stars after the 305.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2012)

Stars are a good thing.... unless you pass out!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2012)

nice db shoulder presses the other day. i havent done those in a while


----------



## x~factor (May 6, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Stars are a good thing.... unless you pass out!


I swear if I keep this up, I will pass out one day. Hahaha



PreMier said:


> nice db shoulder presses the other day. i havent done those in a while


I should really do it regularly but I like OHP too much.  Maybe, I should alternate them.


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2012)

I like the look of that leg day alot


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

ORIGINAL deadlift passout video 329 - YouTube

I am sure this dude saw  stars  but after he hit the rack!


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

Too Funny 
ORIGINAL deadlift passout video 329 - YouTube


----------



## x~factor (May 7, 2012)

*Pull Day*

T-bar Rows
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

HS High Rows
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 8
300 x 6
180 x 16

HS Standing Shrugs
140 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
320 x 12, 12

EZ-Curl Bar (palms down grip)
50 x 12
60 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Bicep Curls (nautilus)
65 x 12 double
65 x 12 single
80 x 12


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2012)

*Push Day*

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 8
75 x 5

DB Bench Press
55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 5

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Reverse Pec Deck Flyes (superset)
16 x 80, 90, 100

BB Front Raises (superset)
16 x 45, 50, 55

Cable Tricep Pulldowns
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8
105 x 8 *PR*


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2012)

damn that dude gets fucked up! and nice pr!


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2012)

Triceps must be getting strong if your hitting PR 's at the end of a workout


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Looking good in hear.

How's everything going?


----------



## x~factor (May 10, 2012)

PreMier said:


> damn that dude gets fucked up! and nice pr!


Thanks, Jake!



davegmb said:


> Triceps must be getting strong if your hitting PR 's at the end of a workout


Everyone has at least one bodypart that they are strong with or easy to grow, mine are my triceps. 



omerta2010 said:


> Looking good in hear.
> How's everything going?



Everything is going well. Thanks for asking, O!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

Getting strong!!


----------



## x~factor (May 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Getting strong!!


Which normally means I'm eating enough and lo and behold I gained 3 lbs in the last 2 weeks. Not really my goal right now.


----------



## x~factor (May 12, 2012)

*Leg Day*

6 minutes on stationary bike (level 10)

Squats
85 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 2, 1

RDL
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5

Leg Presses
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10 
450 x 10

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 12
180 x 3***

***Stopped as soon as I felt something shifted in my right calf muscle. I hope its just muscle and nothing serious. Feels a little cramped in the area.


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2012)

Strong leg workout again


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2012)

*Push Day*

BB Rows
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 10
195 x 8
215 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 8

BB Shrugs
225 x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12
285 x 12

Cable Lat Pulldown (wide grip)
150 x 12
180 x 10
210 x 10
240 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
150 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 6
210 x 6

Bicep Curl (ez-curl bar)
75 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
115 x 6

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 6


----------



## x~factor (May 15, 2012)

^ Pull Day

v *Push Day*

OHP
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 8 
115 x 6
135 x 3, 4, 5

HS Shoulder Press
90 x 12
140 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 5
90 x 20

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

DB Flyes
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 8
55 x 8

Reverse Cable Flyes
20 x 16
25 x 16
30 x 12

Skipped Tricep work today.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2012)

Strong pressing X


----------



## x~factor (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## x~factor (May 17, 2012)

*Leg Day*

Squat Machine (icarian)
90 x 12
135 x 12
170 x 12
225 x 12
270 x 12
315 x 12
360 x 12

Leg Raises
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
180 x 12
200 x 12
220 x 12
240 x 12

Skipped hamstring work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

Looking good!  Guess you are settled into your job.....  

I start my new one this Monday..... may be MIA for a while!


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats, Paul!!!


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

How is that squat machine different to a smith machine X, I've never seen one?


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How is that squat machine different to a smith machine X, I've never seen one?



It's this one.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

One of the few pieces of equipment I miss from my old gym. lol

Great workouts in here X, how's the new job going?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

hack squats! you ever do them facing the pad?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Very nice! Congrats, Paul!!!


Thanks Emon!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> It's this one.


Hack squat machine..... Hits the quads hard!


----------



## x~factor (May 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> One of the few pieces of equipment I miss from my old gym. lol
> 
> Great workouts in here X, how's the new job going?


I'm settling in nicely at the new job. Thanks. 



PreMier said:


> hack squats! you ever do them facing the pad?


I rarely use that machine but I do use it both ways. You can really move some heavy weights facing forward. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Hack squat machine..... Hits the quads hard!


True! Especially when you go deep!

I thought hack squat machine is this one.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2012)

At my old place the one you used is called the "Super Hack Squat Machine" per the mfg plaque. And the pic above is the traditional hack squat machine. 

Glad your settling in.


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2012)

*Upper*

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 10 
70 x 6
80 x 4, 4

DB Bench
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6
90 x 5
95 x 4

T-Bar Rows
45 x 12 (wide grip)
90 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12 (neutral grip)

BB Shrugs (max rack)
135 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12
285 x 12
305 x 12

Switched to Lower/Upper split to get more leg workouts per week.


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2012)

texas_hold_ was *dropped.* ;-)


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> texas_hold_ was *dropped.* ;-)



LOL


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

Strong db bench x


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Strong db bench x


For sure!


----------



## x~factor (May 22, 2012)

*Lower*

Squats
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 3
215 x 2
225 x 1

RDL
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

Leg Press
270 x 12
315 x 12
360 x 12
405 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12 x 5 sets

It's time for a reality check. I've been working out for about a year and 9 months now. I see good enough improvements on my upper body to know that I must be doing something right. The numbers are there that I can be happy with, enough to keep me motivated and keep going. On the lower body, however, is another story. Visually, I am not where I want my legs to be at this point. I can't seem to improve on my max weights. For those that somewhat follow my journal know, I've always given them priorities. I've been doing exercises that's been proven to work (squats, deadlifts, leg presses). It's just not working out to my liking. 

Obviously, something is not working and something needs to change for me to get the results I need.  What they are, I don't really know. More volume or less volume? More reps or more/less sets? Add different exercises or just do a completely different exercises altogether, dropping squats/deads? I've tried Wendlers 531 and Madcow 5x5 with some result but nothing worth mentioning really. Out of frustration, I just drop them doing them all together. Programs just do not do it for me. Just 'winging' it at the gym is more fun and keeps me going but I need to see results soon or... well, what's the point of doing them if not much is happening.

I'm also thinking of not working the upper body for a month or 2 and just concentrate on doing legs. I would be able to get 3 leg workouts a week with no problem. I'm also thinking whatever nourishment I feed my body would be dedicated to making my legs grow since my upper body would not be needing it... again I'm not sure if this would work or not? I'm just so confused right now. 

/rant.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2012)

My lower body strength gains are nothing to right home about in the squat. However, alot of that is to do with how I'm built with long legs and was never the most flexible. Which means my strength gains in the squat are coming along slowly, so not in a position to advise you on strength.
That said I am really happy with the muscle I'm putting on my legs. This appears to be from higher volume especially on the leg press and alot of time under tension techniques that John Meadows at t nation talks about, I can really see the difference in my thighs.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

keep training hard, doing what your doing for upper. with the lower body, maybe do higher reps, with more weight. and split the leg day hamstring dominant/quad dominant and that way you hit them 2x a week.

so do something like

day1
squats
115x8
165x3
205x3
225x10(rest pause, if you cant get ten then go until you cant get any more)

leg extensions(do high reps on these like 20, im guessing on the weight, focus on the rep range and contraction)
60x20
60x20
60x20

seated calves

day2

straight leg deadlifts or rdl and do 8sets of 8 reps. warmup with like 135, then use 185 for the working set.

then do glute ham raises 4-5 sets of 6-8 reps

then standing calves


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> with the lower body, maybe do higher reps, with more weight.


Don't you mean higher reps with LESS weight?

The most I've done with 225-lb squat is 5 reps. Do you mean keep doing small reps until I get to 10? I've never really done 'rest pause'.


I was thinking about splitting the legs as you described. I will give it a try.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 24, 2012)

You could always try the getbodybuildling that I'm doing for the leg days. 

Not much for strength but definately stay pumped for a few days after. Plus they are split between hammy and quad days. 

Just a question, Do you stop when your mind says you'd done enough, or when your legs "can't" do it anymore?  Sort of ties to Premier's high reps with higher weight. 
It took me forever to realize that I mentally was short changing what I could do because either I'd psych myself out or start making excuses why I couldn't get another few reps and it's made a difference.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Don't you mean higher reps with LESS weight?
> 
> The most I've done with 225-lb squat is 5 reps. Do you mean keep doing small reps until I get to 10? I've never really done 'rest pause'.
> 
> ...



no i said it right. do what i wrote, for the squats, those weights and reps.. just try it. if you get to like 5 or 6, stand there for a min and try and get another. set the bars in the cage and if you cant get outa the hole dump it off your back. its loud as fuck, but thats what its for! we've all been through this shit, just like omerta said. you just have to squat heavy with high reps.

yea, give it a try for 2-3 weeks. see how you feel. your legs should hurt like hell haha


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Do you stop when your mind says you'd done enough, or when your legs "can't" do it anymore?  Sort of ties to Premier's high reps with higher weight.
> It took me forever to realize that I mentally was short changing what I could do because either I'd psych myself out or start making excuses why I couldn't get another few reps and it's made a difference.



I think I am guilty of this when it comes to going for higher reps. But on most days, I trully max out on squats. On number of occassions the safety bars have saved me plenty because I try to get another rep.


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

*Upper*

OHP
45 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 6
125 x 4
135 x 4
145 x 2

T-bar Rows (chest supported)
45 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 8
135 x 6
145 x 6

HS Bench Press
90 x 12
140 x12
180 x 8
220 x 5
230 x 3

Skipped traps, got to gym late today.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

well, you are doin good, but jump more than 20lb increments and try and get to the heavier weight and do high reps. just try what i wrote for 2 weeks then the next week maybe try 205 for 15-20 reps. my quads respond best to 10plus rep sets of the most i can do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Don't you mean higher reps with LESS weight?
> 
> The most I've done with 225-lb squat is 5 reps. Do you mean keep doing small reps until I get to 10? I've never really done 'rest pause'.


Premier's advice is right on.  We all are different, and respond to different stimulation, but I think he is right in your case.  Rest pause means exactly what it sounds like.  Do as many with 225 as you can, rack the weight, take some deep breaths, wait about 20 seconds, and do as many as you can (probably about 2-3 reps), rinse and repeat, and you will probably do 1 more rep.  Very intense, very effective.

My legs have never grown to my satisfaction, and I have always lifted heavy.  Lately I have been going high rep, but I have been restricted due to knee problems.  Dude, while not strong, the high reps have definitely made a noticable difference in my leg size and added definition.


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> no i said it right. do what i wrote, for the squats, those weights and reps.. just try it. if you get to like 5 or 6, stand there for a min and try and get another. set the bars in the cage and if you cant get outa the hole dump it off your back. its loud as fuck, but thats what its for! we've all been through this shit, just like omerta said. you just have to squat heavy with high reps.
> 
> yea, give it a try for 2-3 weeks. see how you feel. your legs should hurt like hell haha



Will definitely give it a go! Maybe not with 225. The most I have EVER done with that weight is 5 reps and that is on a very good day with all my favorite planets lining up. I want this to work so I want to approach this in a smart way and not in a wishful thinking way. LOL

Thanks Jake!!!


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Premier's advice is right on.  We all are different, and respond to different stimulation, but I think he is right in your case.  Rest pause means exactly what it sounds like.  Do as many with 225 as you can, rack the weight, take some deep breaths, wait about 20 seconds, and do as many as you can (probably about 2-3 reps), rinse and repeat, and you will probably do 1 more rep.  Very intense, very effective.



Oh I see now... 225 is doable then.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Upper*
> 
> OHP
> 45 x 8
> ...



Awesome workout!

And I _always_ get to the gym late!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Oh I see now... 225 is doable then.



Now that's the right attitude.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And I _always_ get to the gym late!



You guys need to find a 24hr gym. 

I have to give you credit though, I'd rather shove a pencil in my eyeball than go to the gym in the evenings. 

Guess it comes down to "I hate crowds"  Think I'm becoming that grumpy old man.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You guys need to find a 24hr gym.
> I have to give you credit though, I'd rather shove a pencil in my eyeball than go to the gym in the evenings.
> Guess it comes down to "I hate crowds"  Think I'm becoming that grumpy old man.



Credit is due to people that hit the gym before it breaks dawn! Now THAT's dedication!


----------



## x~factor (May 26, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*
5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
bar x 12
115 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 7+3***
205 x 5+5

Leg Raises
warm up with 60 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 20
200 x 20
200 x 20

***couldn't get to 10. Had to rack and recover for a minute... but I call this one a success. I've never sweat more than I've sweat today. My quads are pumped!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2012)

good job ray! keep it the same next week but try and get more reps. also if youve ever done 21's for bicep curls? how its half up/half down/full reps, you can do those for calves to mix it up. just do it with higher reps.

hammie day

straight leg deadlifts or rdl 
135x8
185x8 for 8 sets

glute ham raises
5 sets 6-8 reps

seated calves

i dont know if youve ever done good mornings, but you could do them for the main lift since they are hamstring  dominant as well.  and just keep the upper days the same if you're growing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

If you find you really like rest pause..... Google Doggcrapp training


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2012)

PreMier said:


> glute ham raises
> 5 sets 6-8 reps


What's a good alternative for this? My gym do not have this equipment... Or can I just sub GM for it?



JerseyDevil said:


> If you find you really like rest pause..... Google Doggcrapp training


I tried googling it. The link there didn't really explain much of what it is... but youtube did.  Pretty simple concept. LOL


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2012)

We do have this machine but the kneeling version... but I think this targets the glute more and not much of the hamstrings.


----------



## davegmb (May 27, 2012)

The rest pause on the squats do you leave the bar on your shoulders or rack it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I tried googling it. The link there didn't really explain much of what it is... but youtube did.  Pretty simple concept. LOL


I thought the Bodybuilding.com link did a good job of explaining the whole concept. But a visual is always nice 

At any rate try it.  Looks easier then it really is, especially when every movement of the workout is done this way.  Island Girl is a proponent of DC training



davegmb said:


> The rest pause on the squats do you leave the bar on your shoulders or rack it?


Rest pause is not recommended for squats and deadlifts for safety reasons


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2012)

lying leg curls would work, just go slow on the eccentric portion of the lift


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2012)

PreMier said:


> lying leg curls would work, just go slow on the eccentric portion of the lift


Will try next time!


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2012)

*Lower (hamstrings)*

RDL
135 x 8
185 x 8 sets x 8***

GM 
bar x 8
95 x 5 sets x 8

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 20
90 x 20
135 x  5 sets x 16


***185 lbs RDL seems easy enough, I thought... until the 5th set. 
I can up the weights for RDL and GM for next time. I'm really excited about this, I really feel this will work for me if I stick to it for a couple of months.


----------



## jimm (May 29, 2012)

post pics


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

Good to hear you energised about lifting again


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

killer volume, way to get after it.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2012)

*Upper*

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 4
80 x 4

Seated Cable Rows
150 x 8
180 x 8
210 x 8
240 x 4
255 x 4

Vertical Chess Press (nautilus)
110 x 8
140 x 8
170 x 8
200 x 8
230 x 8

BB Shrugs
135 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12
285 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

Wish I could do 80 x 4 on shoulder presses!  Where those seated or standing?


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2012)

Seated. I would assume standing would be a lot harder?
My goal is to move 100 lbs even for just one clean rep. I think I've done 90 lbs x 2 reps with a spotter.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 2, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*
5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
bar x 12
115 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 8+4

Leg Raises
60 x 20
90 x 5 sets x 20

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 5 sets x 20

Weight: 180 lbs <--- going in the wrong direction


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Weight: 180 lbs <--- going in the wrong direction


Depends on your body comp.  If it's fat, then it's bad. If it's muscle then it's good!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Lower (hamstrings)*
> 
> RDL
> 135 x 8
> ...




nice work ray!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Lower (quads)*
> 5 minutes on stationary bike
> 
> Squats
> ...



did your weight go up or down? and you did 12total reps at 205?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

Good squatting


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> did your weight go up or down? and you did 12total reps at 205?



Yes, I did 12. Did the first 8 then walked it off to catch my breath then went again. Just tried to do as much as I can the second time around. After that, I didn't feel the need to do another set. LOL

The weight is up but not really what I wanted. I need to get down to 170 lbs to look somewhat decent around the mid-section. I have been eating two dinners as of late. I get home from work so hungry I have to eat something at 5:30 (2 hours before hitting the gym) then another at 9.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

well, since you're hitting your legs hard now, you might gain weight and add some size. just focus on the mirror.  if i eat late, its usually something like a salad with high fat dressing and some protein, or eggs and hot sauce


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm definitely gaining some size but the fat that comes along with it makes me a bit uncomfortable. I'm naturally a tall skinny dude, so 180 lbs is a lot for me. I gotta find the right balance somehow. 

Hitting the hammies tonight. Bring on the pain! LOL


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2012)

*Lower (hamstrings)* 
6.5 minutes on the stationary bike

RDL
135 x 8
195 x 8 sets x 8

GM 
bar x 8
115 x 5 sets x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 20
135 x 5 sets x 16


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2012)

*Upper*

OHP
bar x 12
95 x 8
115 x 3
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 2 *PR*

T-Bar Rows
45 x 12
90 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8 *PR*

HS Incline Bench
90 x 12
180 x 8
230 x 8
270 x 5 *PR*

HS Shrugs
180 x 12
270 x 12
320 x 12
360 x 12 *PR*

Yeap, it was one of those workouts.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

dizzzamn


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2012)

x~factor said:


> HS Incline Bench
> 90 x 12
> 180 x 8
> 230 x 8
> 270 x 5 *PR*


Congrats on all the PRs..... but especially this one!  Sweet!!!! Six plates right?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on all the PRs..... but especially this one!  Sweet!!!! Six plates right?


Yes, sir!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*

6 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
115 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 8+5 ***
205 x 6+5

CG Single Leg Press
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 12

Leg Raises
70 x 20
80 x 20
90 x 20
100 x 16 (burns!)

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 4 sets x 20

***felt the lower back give out first before my legs. Could be because of my upper workout 2 days ago. I will try to schedule quad workouts with more than a day's rest and see if that helps any.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

Watched a video of those Charles glass leg presses because I know you like them. Strange looking aren't they, you have to angle your leg from the looks of it.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone at the gym commented yesterday that it must be hard on my spine and back since I'm all twisted up. It's quite the opposite, actually. Since you are all twisted up, your entire upper body is all tensed up and sort of help you move the weight. You really feel it more on your quads and butt area. It's easier on the knees too!

Try it once, Dave, and see how you like it.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 11, 2012)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 3
80 x 3
90 x 3
100 x 1, 2

HS Shoulder Press
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
190 x 3
200 x 3
230 x 2

BB Rows (superset)
225 x 3 sets x 8

BB Shrugs (superset)
225 x 3 sets x 16

Skipped hamstring workout, still sore from last Saturday's quads workout.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

your hammies are sore from the quad day?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 12, 2012)

PreMier said:


> your hammies are sore from the quad day?


A little bit, yes, but really my quads and my glutes from the single leg presses.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

then go do hammies slacker! lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2012)

Not slacking. LOL. Just rearranging schedule to get a little more rest for the legs. I don't want to have a bad session just because I wasn't fully recovered.
Believe me, I give legs top priority.

But now its good that you mentioned this. Do you guys still proceed with your workout eventhough you are still sore from the previous workout? Upper with upper and lower with lower?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2012)

Generally I do yes. Sometimes my hamstrings are still sore from deads on a back day when I go to do my leg day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep, I always do. Have actually had some of my best workouts when driving to the gym second guessing if I'll be able to do anything.

Only time I won't is if it's lower back, and if I'm really sore I'll spend extra time stretching and maybe an extra warmup set to get the blood moving.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2012)

That's really interesting. I always thought that's being counter productive. In my mind it's like taking one step forward, 2 steps backward. I will certainly keep it in mind.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2012)

*Lower (hams)*

RDL
135 x 8
205 x 8 sets x 8***

GM
bar x 8
125 x 6 sets x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 16
135 x 6 sets x 12

***the last 2 sets were really REALLY pushing it at this weight. But I pushed myself, didn't want to be called slacker twice in 2 days. LOL. Now do I up the weight for the next RDL session and do less sets or stay with 205 with the same 8 sets?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

x~factor said:


> That's really interesting. I always thought that's being counter productive. In my mind it's like taking one step forward, 2 steps backward. I will certainly keep it in mind.



I think your right if you did it every workout because eventually you CNS would be shot.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ***the last 2 sets were really REALLY pushing it at this weight. But I pushed myself, didn't want to be called slacker twice in 2 days. LOL. Now do I up the weight for the next RDL session and do less sets or stay with 205 with the same 8 sets?



Great job pushing through it.  
But weren't you supposed to have some seated or lying hamstring curls in there to? 

And if they were tough, I'd go same weight next week and then up it the week after, but let's see what Premier says.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

I think stick with it until it feels more comfortable then you know your ready to move on up as Curtis Mayfield once said!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great job pushing through it.
> But weren't you supposed to have some seated or lying hamstring curls in there to?



From what I understand from Jake (Premier), I can either do GM or Lying Leg Curls. I don't think I can do both, it's too much volume for me. It's been 3 weeks so I wanted to do 4 weeks of GM and 4 weeks of the Lying Leg Curls.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

From all ive read, generally for hamstrings 'they' recommend a leg curl exercise with a stretch exercise (deads, Rdl, GM) which is what I try to do. 
There is also a school of thought again from what I've read that for the leg curls try and go heavy and stay below 8 reps!! Because the hamstrings are fast twitch and for RDLs and GMs go higher reps, but I realise these theories seem to change with each passing season.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

My logic is just because: 
1. I always throw an isolation excercise in after the compounds. 
 2. I never only do 3 exercises

Like you said Dave, it seems like there is always a new big thing at least a couple times a year.  Just have to keep searching until you find something that works for you.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2012)

just find what works for you, like stated. the biggest thing imo is that you should periodize the training and change it up. maybe change the main exercise to a deadlift,sumo,rack deadlift or the gm then keep the rdl/sldl and keep the 8x8.  if its working, no need to change it too much, keep it fun


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2012)

oh, and i hurt all the time. im sore from sundays d/e bench day and now i have m/e bench. its not really bad, but i feel it


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

x~factor said:


> From what I understand from Jake (Premier), I can either do GM or Lying Leg Curls. I don't think I can do both, it's too much volume for me. It's been 3 weeks so I wanted to do 4 weeks of GM and 4 weeks of the Lying Leg Curls.



Note to self: Add in sets of heavy leg curls.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Lower (hams)*
> 
> RDL
> 135 x 8
> ...



Great workout! No slacker in sight.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lots of good info!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 15, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*

6 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 8
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10 *woop!* 
205 x 5 Last one was ugly.

CG Single Leg Press
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 12

Leg Raises
70 x 20
100 x 3 sets x 20

Standing Calf Raises
220 x 3 sets x 16


I finally got 10 reps... I'm keeping the same weight for a week or two more. Feeling the high rep leg raises tonight. Quads are pumped!!! Also tried C4 pre-workout supplement for the first time, I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 17, 2012)

*Upper (shoulder/chest)*

Clean and Press
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8
125 x 2
135 x 2
145 x 2

DB Bench Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
90 x 3
100 x 2

Dips
bw x 3 sets x 12

Side Laterals
30 x 3 sets x 12


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

Strong stuff


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2012)

nice, once you are at 2 sets of 10 then 225. your upping weight fast, good job!

whats your bodyweight like


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Upper (shoulder/chest)*
> 
> Clean and Press
> 65 x 8
> ...


Love this workout.  Short, sweet, and effective!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love this workout.  Short, sweet, and effective!


It wasn't so short. But it was sweet and effective enough. LOL




PreMier said:


> whats your bodyweight like


Currently at 178/179 lbs. I really want to get down to 170 lbs. I'm carrying too much fat around the mid section. I think I'll be comfortable with 170 lbs.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2012)

*Lower (hamstrings)*

RDL
135 x 8
205 x 8 sets x 8

GM
095 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 8
135 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
080 x 16
135 x 5 sets x 16


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love this workout.  Short, sweet, and effective!



  agreed


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

You do cardio?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> You do cardio?


I hate cardio!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2012)

*Upper (shoulders/arms)*

Side/Front Laterals (superset - pre-exhaust)
10 x 6 sets x 10/10 reps

Smith Machine Seated Military Presses***
95 x 8
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 1

Smith Machine Closed-Grip Bench Presses***
135 x 8
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 6

EZ-grip Bicep Curls
45 x 8
75 x 3
95 x 3
115 x 6
125 x 6

Cable Tricep Pulldowns
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 10

Bicep Curls (Nautilus)
50 x 12
65 x 12
80 x 12
95 x 12
110 x 12

***the weights on the Smith Machine is un-corrected. I know the bar does not weight 45 lbs on the Smith Machine.

Also, it's the first time doing arms in at least 6-8 weeks. It feels good!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 8
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 5 + 3*** wtf?

Leg Presses
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 10

Leg Raises (superset)
80 x 20
100 x 4 sets x 20

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 20
220 x 4 sets x 20

**I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I hate cardio!



I'm with you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

x~factor said:


> *Lower (quads)*
> 205 x 5 + 3*** wtf?
> **I don't know what to make of that.



We all have bad days, next week do it again and kill it.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> We all have bad days, next week do it again and kill it.


Thanks O! 

The rest of the workout was great though. I'm still feeling sore!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 25, 2012)

*Upper (back/chest)*

Lat Pulldowns
135 x 12
165 x 12
195 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 6

HS DY Rows
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 8
220 x 8

HS Incline Press
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 6
270 x 2

Dips
bw x 3 sets x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

Whoa!  Look at those lat pulldowns!  Nice work Ray


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Whoa!  Look at those lat pulldowns!  Nice work Ray


Thanks!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lower (hams)*

RDL
115 x 8
205 x 8 sets. x 8

Lying Leg Curls
60 x 8
90 x 5 sets x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 16
135 x 5 sets x 8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Some good lookin workouts.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Upper (Shoulder/Arms)*

OHP
bar x 8
65 x 3
85 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 5, 4

HS Shoulder Press
90 x 8
140 x 6
180 x 6
200 x 2
90 x 12

Tricep Pulldowns
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 8

Bicep Curls (ez-curl bar)
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Lower (quads)*

Squats
115 x 6
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 8, 5

Leg Presses
135 x 12
225 x 12
315 x 12
405 x 12

Leg Raises
60 x 20
80 x 20
100 x 16
110 x 14

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 4 sets x 16


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

See told you that you'd kill your next batch is squats. Great job.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks O!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Strong mils


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2012)

*Upper (Chest/Back)*

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
90 x 2

T-bar Rows
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8

Cable Flyes
25 x 16
35 x 16
45 x 16
50 x 16

Seated Cable Rows
150 x 12
165 x 12
180 x 10
195 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strong mils


Thanks! I'm really happy with the progress I made on this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great job, have a happy and safe 4th of July


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2012)

*Lower (hams)*

5 minutes on the stationary bike

RDL
135 x 8
205 x 6 sets x 6***

Lying Leg Curls
60 x 8
90 x 4 sets x 8

Glutes (cybex)
87.5 x 10
112.5 x 10
137.5 x 10
150 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 16
90 x 16
135 x 4 sets x 16

***After 6 weeks, I felt burnt out with 8x8, so I'm reducing it to 6x6 and introducing another exercise instead. Made some good progress with 8x8. 

Chicken legs no more.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey great job, and you found something to cycle in that you know works. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2012)

*Quads*

Squats
135 x 8
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 2

Single Leg Presses
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 3 sets x 16


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

OHP
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 5

Side/Front Laterals (superset)
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
30 x 8/10

DB Behind the Back Tricep Extensions
45 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 8

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice OHP's!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2012)

Where'd he go?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm here. 

I was feeling burnt out and took a week break off. At the end of that week off I caught a cold/cough and that cough is still lingering to this day. Its been almost 3 weeks so I'm definitely going back tomorrow, coughing or not.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought you were out at the beach/pool showing off the new wheels. 

Good luck tomorrow, it's leg day for me since I couldn't make it in this morning.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 1, 2012)

*Quads*

5 minutes on the stationary bike

Leg Raises
60 x 20
70 x 20
80 x 20
90 x 20

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
180 x 16
200 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Aug 1, 2012)

*Shoulder/Chest*

OHP
65 x 12
85 x 12
95 x 8
105 x 8

HS  Bench Presses
90 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 10
140 x 10

DB Side Laterals
20 x 12 x 3 sets

Cable Flyes
80 x 12
95 x 12
110 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Aug 1, 2012)

Just easing back into it after 3 weeks off. :-/


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well is your cough better at least?

w/b


----------



## x~factor (Aug 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Well is your cough better at least?
> w/b



Not completely but I'm well enough to start again. Thanks O!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2012)

Good start for being off 3 weeks. No need to hurry


----------



## x~factor (Aug 3, 2012)

*Hamstrings*

5.5 minute on stationary bike

Kneeling Leg Curls
25 x 12
50 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12

SLDL
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12

Glutes (cybex)
100 x 12
125 x 12
150 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 16
90 x 16
135 x 12 x 3 setsZE]


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

High volume, you'll be feeling it tomorrow.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 7, 2012)

*Quads*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 3

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Aug 11, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

OHP
85 x 10
105 x 6
125 x 3
125 x 4

Side Laterals
25 x 12 x 2 sets

Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 12 x 2 sets

Cable Pressdowns
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
75 x 12

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Aug 12, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1

CG Single Leg Presses
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
180 x 6

Leg Extensions
90 x 16
100 x 16
110 x 16
120 x 16

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16
220 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2012)

Good to see you back at it Emon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2012)

Good to see you back at it Emon!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 13, 2012)

*Back/Chest*

HS Incline Bench
110 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 10

HS DY Rows
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 10

Pec Deck Flyes
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12
165 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey X how's the training going. I've dropped bb bench as a main movement due to shoulder issues.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hey X how's the training going. I've dropped bb bench as a main movement due to shoulder issues.


Ah, same reason I don't do barbel bench presses. The only ones I occasionally do is closed-grip bench for triceps.

As far as my training goes, I'm still easing back into my usual weights. Squating 175 lbs sucks! LOL


----------



## x~factor (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hamstrings/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

RDL 
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6 x 3 sets

Kneeling Leg Curls
25 x 12
50 x 12
75 x 12 x 2 sets

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 16
90 x 16
135 x 16 x 4 sets


----------



## x~factor (Aug 17, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

OHP
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 3
135 x 3

Upright Rows (wide grip)
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 6
145 x 4

BB Curls
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6

Smith Closed-Grip Bench Press
(corrected weight, +50 lbs)
95 x 12
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 6
165 x 4


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice to see your getting back to were you left off. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2012)

Your overhead press strength looks good. What do you think your one rep max is for that?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. 




davegmb said:


> Your overhead press strength looks good. What do you think your one rep max is for that?


I think the most I've tried and done a single with is 145 lbs... but I've also done 5 reps of 135 lbs.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 19, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minute on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 8

Seated Leg Press (cybex)
110 x 8
130 x 8
150 x 8
160 x 8

Leg Extension (superset with calf raises)
80 x 16
90 x 16
100 x 16
110 x 16

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16 x 2 sets
220 x 16 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Aug 21, 2012)

*Chest/Back*

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 5
85 x 4

T-Bar Rows
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 8 wide grip
135 x 8 closed grip

Dips
bw x 8
bw x 10
bw x 12

Low Cable Flyes
80 x 12
95 x 12
110 x 12

Cable Pulldowns (V-grip)
105 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Aug 26, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 4

Leg Presses
90 x 10
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 6

Leg Extensions (supersets)
80 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16 x 3 sets
220 x 16 x 2 sets


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2012)

How's the training going?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

OHP
65 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 6
115 x 4
125 x 2

Side/Front Laterals
10/10 x 10 x 5 sets

Bent-over Laterals
25 x 12 x 2 sets (dumbell)
15 x 8 x 2 sets (cable)

BB Curls
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12

Cable Tricep Pulldowns
50 x 20
60 x 20
70 x 12
75 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's the training going?



Not really where I want to be... but I'm just chugging along until I get there.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hams/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

RDL
135 x 6
225 x 6 x 4 sets

Kneeling Leg Curls
25 x 12
50 x 12
75 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 6

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 16
135 x 16 x 4 sets

Glutes (cybex)
100 x 12
150 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 1, 2012)

*Chest/Back*

Incline DB Bench Press
60 x 8
70 x 8
75 x 6
80 x 4

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8

Dips/Pullups (supersets)
bw x 12/10 x 3 sets

BB Shrugs
165 x 12
225 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 2, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 8
185 x 5

CB Single Leg Press
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 6

Leg Extensions
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16 x 2 sets
220 x 16 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 4, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6
75 x 4, 3

BB Clean and Press
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 6
125 x 4, 3

Bench Dips
bw x 16 x 3 sets

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
25 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 10

Rope Bicep Curls
25 x 12
35 x 12
45 x 12
55 x 12

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 10
75 x 10
80 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Sep 6, 2012)

*Hamstrings/Calves*

5 minutes on the stationary bike

RDL
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1, 2

Leg Curls (bodymasters)
80 x 20
90 x 16 x 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 16
90 x 16
135 x 16 x 5 sets

SLDL
135 x 8 x 4 sets

One of those days that as soon as you walk into the gym, you knew it's gonna be good workout.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 8, 2012)

*Chest/Back*

DB Bench Press
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 8
80 x 6
90 x 5
95 x 2

Pulldown (wide grip)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 8
180 x 6
200 x 6

Chest Press (techogym)
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10

HS High Rows
90 x 10
140 x 10
180 x 8
230 x 4

Pullover (cybex)
80 x 10
100 x 10 
110 x 8
120 x 6


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 2

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 10
540 x 4

Leg Extensions (supersets)
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12
130 x 12

Standing Calf Raises (supersets)
200 x 12 x 2 sets
220 x 12 x 2 sets
240 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 12, 2012)

*Shoulders/Biceps*

Clean and Press
45 x 6
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 3
125 x 3
135 x 3
145 x 0, 1***

HS Shoulder Press
90 x 12
140 x 8
180 x 8
200 x 6
230 x 0, 1***

Cable Side Laterals
3 sets of 16 reps

Cabler Front Laterals
3 sets of 12 reps

Bicep Curl (ez curl bar)
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 6

*** second time is a charm.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 16, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 2

Leg Press (+167 lbs)90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 10
410 x 6

Leg Extensions
70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 12

Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 4 sets


I got a week's trial on a new gym, *Club Metro*. Might switch from NYSC just to get a taste of new equipments. I have been with NYSC for 2 years and they have not introduce new equipments... and they charge a premium to be a member.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chest/Back*

DB Bench Press
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 3

Chest Press (cybex)
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 10
270 x 4

HS MTS High Row
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8

Upper Back (technogym)
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Sep 18, 2012)

*Hams/Calves*

RDL
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6

Prone Leg Curls (matrix)
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12
95 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 16
90 x 16
135 x 16 x 4 sets

SLDL
135 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 21, 2012)

*Shoulders/Arms*

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 5

Overhead Press (cybex)
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
210 x 10

Concentration Curls (life fitness)
70 x 12
80 x 12
95 x 12
110 x 12
125 x 12

Arm Curls (technogym)
45 x 12
55 x 12
60 x 12
65 x 12

Tricep Press (life fitness)
150 x 12
190 x 12
230 x 12
250 x 6 ***couldn't hold my body down 

Arm Extensions (technogym)
80 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Oct 2, 2012)

Back from a unscheduled week off because of a bad tooth. Hitting my old gym for another month before switching to Club Metro.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 2, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 2

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16 x 4 sets

Leg Extensions
80 x 16
90 x 16
100 x 16
110 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Oct 2, 2012)

*Back/Chest*

HS Rows
90 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 12
280 x 8

HS Incline Bench
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 9
200 x 9

Cable Lat Pulldown
120 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 9
210 x 6

Cable Flyes
95 x 12
110 x 12
125 x 12
140 x 12

HS Shrugs
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 12
320 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hamstrings/Calves*

RDL
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 4
285 x 2

Kneeling Leg Curls
25 x 12
50 x 12
75 x 12
100 x 8

SLDL
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 6 sets


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2012)

Are the legs growing yet?


----------



## x~factor (Oct 7, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Are the legs growing yet?



Yes! But still a long way to go.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 7, 2012)

*Shoulders/Biceps*

OHP
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 6
125 x 4
135 x 2, 3

HS Shoulder Press
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 6
200 x 6
45 x 12, 8 (unilateral)

Bicep Curls (ez bar)
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12 
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 8

Rope Bicep Curls
25 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 12

Went a little overboard with biceps but damn things won't grow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2012)

> Went a little overboard with biceps but damn things won't grow



X - Have you tried heavy weighted chins to hit your biceps???


----------



## x~factor (Oct 8, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> X - Have you tried heavy weighted chins to hit your biceps???



Nope but will try next time with back workout. Thanks YM!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 9, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 1

Composite Motion Leg Press (Hoist)
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 6

Leg Extensions (superset)
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12
130 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 16 x 3 sets
220 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2012)

*Chest/Triceps*

DB Incline Bench Press
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 6
85 x 5

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

HS Bench Press
90 x 12 x 3 sets

Low Cable Flyes
65 x 12
80 x 12
95 x 12

Cable Tricep Pressdown
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

Tricep Extensions (Nautilus)
50 x 12
65 x 12 x 3 sets

***flew by this workout, got done in under 50 minutes.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 12, 2012)

*Hamstrings/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

RDL 
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 4

GM
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8
125 x 8
135 x 8

Seated Calf Raises (supersets)
135 x 12 x 4 sets

Single Leg Standing Calf Raises
bw x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## x~factor (Oct 15, 2012)

*Back/Biceps*

T-bar Rows
90 x 12
115 x 12
125 x 8
135 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
135 x 12
150 x 12
165 x 8
180 x 8

Chin Ups
bw x 12, 10, 10, 8

Arm Curls (cybex)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 8
85 x 8
30 x 12 x 2 sets (one arm curls)


----------



## x~factor (Oct 16, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minute on stationary bike

Composite Motion Leg Press (Hoist)
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 10
540 x 6

Front Squats
bar x 8 x 4 sets

Leg Extensions (supersets)
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12
220 x 12
240 x 12
260 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Oct 24, 2012)

Another unschedule week off. Caught the colds.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 24, 2012)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Leg Press
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 8
540 x 6

Leg Extensions (superset)
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 12
130 x 12
140 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 12
220 x 12
240 x 12
260 x 12

Sissy Squats
bw x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2012)

*Chest/Shoulders*

OHP 
65 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 6
125 x 4
135 x 3

HS Incline Bench
180 x 12
200 x 8
220 x 6
230 x 6

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Single Arm Side Laterals
20 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 12

Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 12 x 3 sets

Front Plate Raises
25 plate x 12 
35 plate x 12
45 plate x 12

My last day at NYSC after 2 years and 2 months.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lower*

Hack Squats
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 6, 10

Leg Presses
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 8

Lying Leg Curls
70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 4 sets

New gym. New routine. Going back to Upper/Lower to get more leg workouts in.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2012)

Checking in ...... Been lifting?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2012)

I have... enjoying my new gym actually. I have everything written down. I just got to remember to take it with me from my gym bag. lol

Thanks for checking in YM!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Lower*

Hack Squats
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 12
225 x 8

Leg Presses
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Donkey Calf Station
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Upper/Pull*

BB Rows
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12
195 x 8

Lat Pulldowns (Rac-it)
90 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 12
225 x 10

Seated Cable Rows
100 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 12
160 x 12

Arm Curls (matrix)
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 9


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Upper/Push*

DB Shoulder Presses
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 4
75 x 1

Shoulder Presses (matrix)
90 x 12
110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 6

Incline Presses (Roc-it)
110 x 10
130 x 8
150 x 6
170 x 5

Pec Flyes (matrix)
50 x 16
60 x 16
70 x 16
80 x 16

Seated Dips
120 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Lower*

Squats ATG
135 x 8
155 x 4
175 x 4
185 x 2

Leg Presses
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 6

Prone Leg Curls
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
120 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 16
135 x 10 x 4 sets


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Upper/Pull*

DB Rows
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 8

Iso- High Rows
90 x 12
180 x 8 x 3 sets

Ab Crunchs (matrix)
100 x 20
120 x 20
140 x 20
160 x 20

More Abs...


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Upper/Push*

Seated BB Presses
85 x 12
105 x 8
135 x 6
145 x 3, 4

Chest Press Incline
160 x 12
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 8

Seated Cable Shoulder Presses
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

Seated Chest Flyes
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12

Cable Tricep Pulldowns
50 x 12
57.5 x 12
65 x 12
72.5 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Lower*

Hack Squats
90 x 12
135 x 12
225 x 9
270 x 3

Leg Presses
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Donkey Calf Station
90 x 16
180 x 16
225 x 16
270 x 16 x 2 sets

Lying Leg Curls
95 x 12
110 x 12
115 x 12
120 x 12

Loving the Hack Squat/Leg Press combo! My legs have woken up after a year and half of squating.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Upper/Pull*

Diverge Lat Pulldowns
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
115 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 12
160 x 12

BB Shrugs
225 x 12 x 4 sets

BB Curls
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

HS MTS Biceps Curl (single arm)
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Upper/Push*
DB Bench Press
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 7
85 x 4

HS Decline Bench
90 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 12
270 x 8

OHP
95 x 6 x 2 sets
115 x 4 x 2 sets
135 x 2 x 2 sets

Cable Side/Front Laterals
12 reps x 2 sets each 

Cable Pressdown
50 x 16 (v-grip)
75 x 12
30 x 12 (rope)
35 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Lower*

Hack Squat
135 x 12
180 x 12
225 x 10
270 x 4

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 4

Kneeling Leg Curl
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x16
270 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Upper/Pull*

Rack Pull
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12

HS High Rows
110 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 8
200 x 6

Arm Curls
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 8

Diverging Seated Rows
60 x 12
80 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 12

Rope Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
60 x 20


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Upper Push*

BB Seated Shoulder Press
115 x 6
135 x 4
135 x 6
135 x 6

HS Chest Press (Incline)
180 x 12
230 x 10
270 x 4 x 2 sets

HS Overhead Press (single)
140 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 8
200 x 7

Pec Flyes
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 8 x 2 sets

Tricep Pulldowns
130 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 12
180 x 9


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Lower*

Hack Squat
90 x 12
180 x 12
225 x 8
270 x 6

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 6

Standing Calf Raises
150 x 16
170 x 12 x 2 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x 12
225 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Upper/Pull*

Rack Pulls
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 12
245 x 10

Seated Cable Rows
130 x 10
145 x 10
160 x 10
175 x 10

BB Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 8

HS MTS Biceps Curl
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12 x 2 sets

Shrugs (roc-it)
90 x 16
140 x 16
180 x 16 x 3 sets
230 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

*Upper/Push*

OHP
105 x 8
115 x 4
125 x 4
135 x 4

Seated Shoulder Press
110 x 12
120 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 10

HS Bench Press
90 x 8
110 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 6

Dips
bw x 8 x 3 sets

Pec Flyes
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm changing it up a bit, going with lower reps (5 or less) with 5 sets to limit the volume (feeling burnt out). I guess it's my own version of 5x5.  Also, after being on Jack3d for 1 year, I'm trying out a new pre-workout supplement, C4.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

12/01/2012

*Legs/Calves 5x5*

Hack Squat
90 x 5
180 x 5
225 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 3

Leg Press
180 x 5
270 x 5
360 x 5
450 x 5
540 x 5

Kneeling Leg Curl
90 x 5
100 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5
130 x 5 (right hamstrings could only do 3 reps)

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 5
315 x 5
360 x 5
405 x 5
450 x 5

Current weight: 181 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/03/2012

*Back/Biceps (5x5)*

Chin Ups
bw x 5 x 5 sets

T-bar Rows
115 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 5 x 2 sets

DB Curls
30 x 5
35 x 5
40 x 5
45 x 5 x 2 sets

Arm Curls
60 x 5
70 x 5
80 x 5
90 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/04/2012

*Legs/Calves (5x5)*

Hack Squats
 90 x 5
180 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 3 x 2 sets

Leg Presses
270 x 5
360 x 5
450 x 5
540 x 5
585 x 5

Leg Extensions
60 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15

Seated Calf Raises
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/05/2012

*Shoulder/Chest (5x5)*

Seated Shoulder Press (smith machine) 
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5

Incline Press (roc-it)
90 x 5 (neutral grip)
140 x 5
180 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5 (wide grip)

DB Laterals
20 x 10 (fronts)
25 x 10
30 x 10 (sides)
35 x 10

Dips
bw x 10 x 3 sets

Pec Deck Flyes 
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/08/2012

*Hamstrings/Calves (5x5)*

HS MTS Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 5
100 x 5

SLDL
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 5

Seated Calf Raises
180 x 5 x 5 sets

Glutes (eagle)
110 x 10 x 2 sets
130 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/09/2012

*Back/Biceps (5x5)*

T-bar Rows neutral grip
135 x 5 x 3 sets
145 x 5 x 2 sets

Seated Cable Rows
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5
180 x 5
200 x 5

Chinups
bw x 5 x 5 sets

BB Curls
60 x 5
85 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 5
115 x 5

Bicep Concentration Curls
95 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5
155 x 4

Abs


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/11/2012

*Quads/Calves (5x5)*

Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5

Leg Presses (matrix +167 lbs)
90 x 5
180 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 5
90 x 5 single leg

Leg Extensions
130 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 5
175 x 5
190 x 5


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/13/2012

*Shoulders/Chests (5x5)*

Seated Shoulder Press (smith machine)
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5

Chest Press (matrix)
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 5
180 x 5
200 x 5

Dips (under 30 sec RI)
bw x 5 x 5 sets

DB Standing One Arm Press
35 x 5
45 x 5
55 x 5 x 3 sets

Rope Tricep Pressdowns
47 x 5 x 5 sets


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/15/2012

*Quads/Calves (5x5)*

12 minutes on elliptical machine

Hack Squats
180 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 4, 3, 0

Leg Presses
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
585 x 5
630 x 5

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x 12
270 x 12
315 x 12
360 x 12 x 2 sets

Leg Extensions (life fitness)
130 x 5
150 x 5 
170 x 5
190 x 5
210 x 5


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/16/2012

*Back/Biceps (5x5)*

T-bar Rows
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5 x 3 sets

Upper Back (technogym)
110 x 5
120 x 5
130 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 5

Pullups variety of grips
bw x 5 x 5 sets

BB Curls (neutral grip)
115 x 5 x 3 sets

Bicep Concentration Curls
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5 
155 x 5


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/18/2012

*Hamstrings/Calves (5x5)*

20 minutes on elliptical machine

SLDL
135 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Leg Curls (life fitness)
95 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 5

Seated Calf Raises
180 x 5 x 5 sets


----------



## x~factor (Dec 22, 2012)

12/22/2012

*Quads/Calves (5x5)*

25 minutes on elliptical machine

Hack Squats
90 x 5
180 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
315 x 3

Leg Presses
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
585 x 5
630 x 5

Single Leg Presses
180 x 8 
225 x 8

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
405 x 8 x 2 sets

Current Weight: 185 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Dec 23, 2012)

12/23/2012

*Shoulder/Chest/Triceps (5x5)*

Seated BB Shoulder Press
135 x 5 x 5 sets

HS Shoulder Press
180 x 5
230 x 5
270 x 5 x 3 sets

HS MTS Chest Press
50 x 5
60 x 5
70 x 5
80 x 5
90 x 5

Dips
bw x 5 x 5 sets

Seated Cable Fly
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8 x 3 sets

Tricep Cable Pressdown
50 x 10
65 x 10
72 x 10
80 x 8, 7


----------



## x~factor (Dec 27, 2012)

12/26/2012

*Hamstrings/Calves (5x5)*

30 minutes on elliptical machine

SLDL
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5

HS MTS Kneeling Leg Curls
80 x 5
90 x 5
100 x 5
110 x 5 
110 x 5

Lying Leg Curls (lifefitness)
110 x 10 x 3 sets

***forgot to take my pre-workout supplement (Craze). I wanted to go home after warming up.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 27, 2012)

12/27/2012

*Back/Biceps/Abs*

Pendlay Rows
155 x 5*
165 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*perfect strict form. Others were so-so.

Pullups
+10 x 5
+25 x 5
+35 x 5
+45 x 5
+55 x 4.5

BB Shrugs
225 x 10 x 5 sets

BB Curls (twenty one)
40 x 21
50 x 21
60 x 21

Abs


----------



## x~factor (Dec 29, 2012)

12/29/2012

*Quads/Calves (5x5)*

30 minutes on elliptical machine

Squats ATG
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 3

Hack Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3

Leg Presses
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
585 x 5
630 x 5

Single Leg Presses
180 x 12
180 x 12

Calf Raises (leg press)
450 x 16
270 x 16
360 x 16
450 x 16
540 x 16


----------



## x~factor (Dec 31, 2012)

12/31/2012

*Shoulder/Chest/Triceps (5x5)*

Seated Shoulder Press
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 1
175 x 1

HS Chest Press
180 x 5
230 x 5
250 x 5
270 x 5
280 x 3

Dips
bw x 5
+25 x 5
+50 x 5 x 3 sets

Rear Deltoid (life fitness)
70 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 8, 8

Tricep Cable Pressdown
50 x 12
65 x 12
80 x 8 x 3 sets

Current Weight: 183 lbs

Great pump with 5 gm of Craze + 5 gm of Creatine.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

*2013*

New Year. New Routine. Manning Up. Going for higher reps.

*Lower*
1. Squats 135 lbs x 12 reps
or Hack Squats 225 lbs x 12 reps
2. Leg Presses 450 lbs x 12 reps
3. RDL / SLDL 185 lbs / 135 lbs x 12 reps
4. Donkey Calf Raises 270 lbs  x 20 reps

*Upper*
1. OHP 105 lbs x 8 reps
or Seated Press 125 lbs x 8 reps
2. Pullups/Chinups bw x 10 - 12 reps
or Pendlay Rows 155 lbs x 10 - 12 reps
3. BB Bench Press 135 x 8 - 12 reps
or Dips bw x 12 reps
4. BB Shrugs 225 lbs x 12 reps
5. BB Bicep Curls 60 lbs x 21 reps

Current weight: 180 - 185 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

1/5 

*Lower (high reps)*

15 minutes on Elliptical Machine

Hack Squats
225 x 12 x 3 sets

SLDL
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 3 sets

HS Kneeling Leg Curls
80 x 12 x 2 sets

Note: All protein breakfast + 10 gm Craze/Creatine = Heart Attack! Couldn't catch my breath after every set.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

1/11

*Upper (high reps)*

OHP
65 x 12
85 x 8
95 x 8
105 x 8

Pullups/Chinups
bw x 12 x 2 (P)
bw x 10 x 2 (C)

Dips
bw x 12 x 4 sets

BB Shrugs
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12 x 2 sets


BB Curls (21's)
40 x 21
50 x 21
60 x 21 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

1/13

*Lower (high reps)*

15 minutes on Elliptical Machine
20-rep warm ups

Leg Presses
180 x 16
270 x 16
360 x 16
450 x 12 x 2 sets

Leg Extensions
60 x 20 x 3 sets

Hack Squats
90 x 12
180 x 12 x 2 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x 12
270 x 20 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

1/17

*Upper (high reps)*

OHP
85 x 12
95 x 10
105 x 8 x 2 sets

Pullups/Chinups
bw x 12, 12 (P)
bw x 12, 8 (C)

BB Incline Bench Presses
95 x 12
115 x 10
135 x 8 x 2 sets

BB Shrugs
135 x 16
185 x 16
225 x 16 x 2 sets

Incline DB Curls
20 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 8 x 2 sets3

Arm Curls (matrix)
80 x 12
70 x 12
60 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2013)

1/21

*Lower (high reps)*

12 minutes on Elliptical Machine
20-rep warm ups

Squats
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Leg Presses
180 x 16
270 x 16
360 x 16
450 x 12

SLDL 
135 x 8 x 2 sets
135 x 12 x 2 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
180 x 20
270 x 20 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jan 25, 2013)

1/25

*Upper (high reps)*

Seated Military Press
125 x 8, 8
135 x 8, 7

Pullups/Chinups
bw x 12 x 2 sets (P)
bw x 8 x 2 sets (C)

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 12 x 2 sets
145 x 6

BB Shrugs
225 x 16 x 3 sets

EZ BB Curls (21's)
50 x 21
60 x 21 x 3 sets

Bicep (concentration) Curls (lifefitness)
80 x 12
70 x 12
65 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Jan 27, 2013)

1/27

*Lower (high reps)*

20 minutes on Elliptical Machine
25-rep warm ups (abductor, adductor, leg curls, leg extensions)

Walking Lunges
+30 x 20 x 2 sets

Leg Presses
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
495 x 12
540 x 10

HS MTS Kneeling Leg Curls
80 x 12 x 3 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 4 sets

Hack Squats
90 x 12
180 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Jan 31, 2013)

1/31

*Upper (high reps)*

OHP
105 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 5***

Pendlay Rows
155 x 8, 10, 10

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 6, 6***

Dips/Pullups
bw x 12/12
bw x 12/12

Seated DB Curls
25 x 12
30 x 12, 12, 12

***bringing the reps up next time.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2013)

How's training X, you doing any particular program?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey Dave! No progam. Just changing it up every month or so. Been concentrating on recovery this past month. When it gets a bit warmer (mid-March?), I will go back to every other day training again. That seems to work for me without over-training.

As always, giving my Legs priority. But this year I am giving my biceps more attention. They haven't grown in the past year since I rarely work them directly. That just not gonna cut it for me, apparently. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Feb 3, 2013)

2/3

*Lower (higher reps)*

15 minutes on elliptical

RDL 
185 x 8 x 4 sets

Hack Squats
180 x 12
225 x 8 x 2 sets

Leg Presses
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Feb 6, 2013)

2/6

*Upper (high reps)*

OHP
115 x 8, 5, 5

BB Rows
185 x 12
205 x 8
225 x 8

BB Shrugs
225 x 12 x 3 sets

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 12
145 x 7, 7

Pullups/Dips
bw x 12/12 x 2 sets

EZ BB Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

Arm (concentration) Curls
60 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Bb hacks or a machine?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 8, 2013)

davegmb said:


> Bb hacks or a machine?


Hack Squats? Can't do barbells. The movement feel unnatural to me.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 9, 2013)

2/9

*Lower (high reps)*

12 minutes on Elliptical Machine
25 reps warm ups

BB Lunges
+40 x 25 steps

Squats
135 x 8 x 3 sets

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

HS MTS Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
110 x 16
130 x 16
150 x 16
170 x 16

Donkey Calf Raises
230 x 16 x 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2013)

2/10

*Upper (high reps)*

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 10, 10, 8

T-Bar Rows
135 x 10, 12, 12

Seated BB Shoulder Press
135 x 6, 6, 8

Pullups/Dips
bw x 12/12 x 2 sets

Cable Shrugs
16 reps x 100, 120, 140, 150

Arm (concentration) Curls
12 reps x 65, 80, 95, 110


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2013)

*New Split for the next 6 weeks.*

*Quads/Calves (low/high reps)*
25-rep warm-ups (1 x adduction, abduction, lying leg curls, leg extensions)
Lunges 1x25
Squats 3x3
Leg Press 3x12 ? 16
Leg Extensions 3x16 - 20
Donkey Calf Raises 3x12 - 16

*Pull (low/high reps)*
Rack Pulls 3x3
Pull ups 3x12
BB Shrugs 3x12 - 16
EZ Bicep Curls or Zottman Curls 3x12 
Concentration Curls or Spider Curls 3x12

*Hamstrings/Calves/Abs (low/high reps)*
RDL/SLDL 3x6
Leg Curls 3x12
Seated Calf Raises 3x12 - 16
Abs/Core 6x12

*Push (low/high reps)*
Incline BB Bench Press or Clean and Press 3x3
OHP/Seated Press or DB Bench Press 3x8
DB Laterals 3x12
Dips 3x12
Triceps pressdowns 3x12


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2013)

2/15 (week 1)

*Quads/Calves (low/high reps)*
12 minutes on elliptical machine
25-rep warm ups

DB Lunges
+50 x 25

Squats
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 2 + 1

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12
(630 x 6)

Leg Extensions
90 x 20
110 x 20
130 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2013)

2/17

*Pull (low/high reps)*

Rack Pulls
275 x 3 x 3 sets

Pullups
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Shrugs (hoist)
230 x 12 x 3 sets

Zottman Curls (ez-bar)
80 x 12 x 3 sets

Dead Hang (chin ups)
30 seconds x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2013)

2/19

*Hamstrings/Calves/Abs (low/high reps)*

5 minutes on stationary bike

Lying Leg Curls
80 x 12
95 x 12
100 x 12

RDL (hoist)
270 x 6 x 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 12 x 6 sets

Ab Crunches 3 x 12
Ab Leg Raises 3 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2013)

2/21

*Push (low/high reps)*

Clean & Press
135 x 3 x 3 sets
(145 x 1)***
(155 x 0)

OHP
(155 x 1)***
(165 x 0)

HS Bench Press
160 x 8 x 3 sets

Side/Front Laterals
25 x 12/12
30 x 12/12

Seated Dips
140 x 12
160 x 10 x 2 sets

Rope Cable Pressdown
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12
(60 x 12 with v-grip bar)

***1-rep max


----------



## x~factor (Feb 23, 2013)

2/23 (week 2)

*Quads/Calves (low/high reps)*

12 minutes elliptical machine
25-rep warm ups

DB Lunges
+60 x 25

Hack Squats
225 x 3
270 x 3
315 x 3

Leg Press
450 x 12
540 x 12 x 2 sets

Single CG Leg Press
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 16 x 3 sets
360 x 16


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2013)

2/24

*Pull (low/high reps)*

T-bar Rows
135 x 3
160 x 3 x 2 sets

Pullups
bw x 12, 12, 10

Seated Cable Rows
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

Smith Machine Shrugs
200 x 12 x 3 sets

Hammer Curls (strict form)
25 x 12
30 x 12 x 2 sets

BB Curls (strict form - back/elbow against the wall)
40 x 12 x 2 sets
50 x 12

Back with my workout partners for today. Blast thru this workout under an hour.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2013)

How are the legs coming along? Noticed a real difference in mine this last year by stepping up the volume and by using front squats, leg press and although I know it's not fashionable to say but leg extensions too.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2013)

davegmb said:


> How are the legs coming along? Noticed a real difference in mine this last year by stepping up the volume and by using front squats, leg press and although I know it's not fashionable to say but leg extensions too.



They have taken shape. Got the 'sweep' going. Just gotta keep, um, going. LOL
Higher reps did the trick for me. My problem was I kept going for my 1 rep max, workout after workout. It was like I was obsessed with it almost. lol I gotta admit, I still do but I keep it to a minimum, 1 exercise and then I am back to doing at least 12 reps for the rest of my workout.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 26, 2013)

2/26

*Hamstrings/Calves/Abs (low/high reps)*

12 minute on elliptical machine

SLDL 
185 x 8
205 x 8 x 2 sets

Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12 x 2 sets

Standing Calf Raises
190 x 16, 12, 12

Abs - Side Crunches


----------



## x~factor (Feb 28, 2013)

2/28

*Push (low/high reps)*

Seated Shoulder Press
145 x 3 x 3 sets
155 x 1
165 x 1

BB Incline Bench Press
135 x 12, 8, 8

HS MTS Shoulder Press
60 x 12 x 2 sets
70 x 12 x 2 sets

Dips
bw x 12, 10, 8

Tricep Cable Pressdown
47.5 x 12
57.5 x 12
67.5 x 8, 8


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2013)

3/3 (week 3)

*Quads/Calves (low/high reps)*

12 minutes on elliptical machine
25-rep warm ups

DB Lunges
+70 x 25

Squats
175 x 4
195 x 3
215 x 2

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Mar 5, 2013)

3/5

*Pull (low/high reps)*

Cable Pulldowns
190 x 10
205 x 6 x 2 sets

HS DY Low Row
180 x 12
230 x 12
230 x 12 (single row - 115 lbs each)

BB Shrugs
235 x 10, 12, 7 (loosing grip)

BB Curls
70 x 12
80 x 12 x 2 sets

Arm Concentration Curls (Matrix)
70 x 12
60 x 12
50 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Mar 7, 2013)

3/7

*Quads/Hams/Calves (low/high reps)*

12 minutes on elliptical machine

Hack Squats
225 x 8
270 x 5
270 x 5

SLDL (smith machine)
195 x 8
205 x 8
215 x 8

Leg Press
360 x 12
180 x 12 single CG leg press
180 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 20 x 3 sets

Leg Extensions
70 x 20
90 x 20
110 x 20


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2013)

3/10

*Push (low/high reps)*

Seated Shoulder Press
135 x 8, 6, 6

Chest Press (cybex)
230 x 10, 10, 6

Seated Cable Shoulder Press (free motion)
50 x 12
60 x 10
70 x 8

Cable Flyes
40 x 12 x 2 sets high
40 x 12 x 2 sets low

Tricep Cable Pressdown
72.5 x 9 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Mar 13, 2013)

3/13 (Week 4)

*Quads/Hams/Calves (low/high reps)*

5 min on stationary bike

Squats
155 x 8
175 x 8
185 x 6

RDL 
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 8

Leg Extensions
110 x 16
130 x 16
150 x 16

Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 4 sets


----------



## x~factor (Mar 15, 2013)

3/15

*Pull*

BB Rows
225 x 8
185 x 10
135 x 12

Pullups
bw x 12, 10, 8

BB Shrugs
225 x 12 x 3 sets

Hangover Barbell Curls
60 x 12 x 3 sets

HS Bicep Curls
40 x 12
30 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Mar 17, 2013)

3/17

*Legs/Calves (high reps- 1 set x maximum reps)*

5 minutes on treadmill

Abductor 80 x 50
Adductor 80 x 40
Lying Leg Curls 50 x 50
Leg Extensions 70 x 40
Lunges +50 x 40
Hack Squats 90 x 30
Leg Presses 180 x 30
Glutes (cybex) 70 x 30

Donkey Calf Raises 180 x 40
Seated Calf Raises 90 x 30


----------



## x~factor (Mar 19, 2013)

3/19

*Push*

BB Bench Press
135 x 9 x 3 sets ***

HS Shoulder Press
200 x 8 x 3 sets

MTS Decline Bench Press
50 x 12
60 x 12, 8

Reverse Pec Deck Flyes (lifefitness)
100 x 12
130 x 12 x 2 sets

Lateral Raise (lifefitness)
50 x 12
70 x 12, 8

***fucking bench numbers fucking blows


----------



## x~factor (Mar 21, 2013)

3/21 (Week 5)

*Quads/Calves*

5 minutes on elliptical machine
30-rep warm ups

Squats
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 4
225 x 1 x 2 sets

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
180 x 12 single

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2013)

hi Ray =) glad to see youre still at it


----------



## x~factor (Mar 22, 2013)

PreMier said:


> hi Ray =) glad to see youre still at it


I am. Been in a rut as of late though.  Trying to snap out of it by trying anything and everything.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2013)

with training or what?  i had a buddy write me a diet and ive been training every chance i get.  i work in an ER, 12hr shifts so its hard..


----------



## x~factor (Mar 25, 2013)

With training. Not seeing any progress as of late.

12 hour shift, man, that's tough. In ER, no less. At least you are bringing in the dough. LOL


----------



## x~factor (Mar 28, 2013)

3/23

*Pull (high reps - 1 set to failure)*

HS High Rows 40 x 50
Unilateral Cable Rows 60 x 30
Upper Back Rows (technogym) 50 x 40
Cable Pulldowns 50 x 25
T-bar Rows 45 x 25
Seated Cable Rows 35 x 25

BB Shrugs 135 x 30
Cable Shrugs 100 x 30

Arm Curls (technogym) 30 x 40


----------



## x~factor (Mar 28, 2013)

3/27

*Legs/Calves (high reps)*

5 minutes on stationary bicycle
30-rep warm ups

Leg Presses (seated/cable- technogym)
200 x 16
240 x 16
280 x 16
300 x 16

Kneeling Leg Curls
80 x 16 x 3 sets

Glute Kick Backs (cybex)
70 x 16
90 x 16
110 x 16

Standing Calf Raises
110 x 16
130 x 16
150 x 12

Note: not bad of a workout without my Pre-workout drink. Seated Cable Leg Press was a nice change of pace from the normal plate loaded Leg Presses. Will try to incorporate once in a while.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 29, 2013)

3/29

*Push (low/high reps)*

Pec Deck Flyes (pre-exhaust)
110 x 16
130 x 16 
130 x 16

Incline Bench Press
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2 

Shoulder Press (technogym)
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Cable Side Laterals
15 x 12
15 x 12
Reverse Pec Deck Flyes
100 x 12
100 x 12

Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions
42.5 x 12
42.5 x 12
42.5 x 12


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2013)

x~factor said:


> With training. Not seeing any progress as of late.
> 
> 12 hour shift, man, that's tough. In ER, no less. At least you are bringing in the dough. LOL



not as an E-4 in the US Military LMAO

have you thought about trying a new supplement? like anything from ironmaglabs? or you against ph's/ps's?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 30, 2013)

PreMier said:


> have you thought about trying a new supplement? like anything from ironmaglabs? or you against ph's/ps's?



I don't know enough about ph/ps to even try it. I just stick to protein powders, creatine, and my Jack3d.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 2, 2013)

3/31 (Week 6)

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bicycle
30-rep warm ups

Hack Squats
180 x 12
270 x 6
270 x 6

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Seated Single Leg Press (cable)
100 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16
270 x 16
270 x 16


----------



## x~factor (Apr 4, 2013)

4/3

*Pull*

T-Bar Rows
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 8

V-grip Cable Pulldowns
100 x 12
140 x 10
180 x 8

Upper Back Rows (technogym)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 10

BB Shrugs
185 x 12
225 x 10 (grip is toast!)
185 x 12

EZ BB Curls
50 x 16
60 x 16
60 x 16

Concentration Curls (lifefitness)
80 x 12
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2013)

4/8

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on elliptical machine
30-rep warm ups

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 2

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 9
540 x 9

Seated Single Leg Press (technogym)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Apr 10, 2013)

4/9

*Push (high reps - 1 set to failure)*

OHP 95 x 16
Seated Press (cybex) 110 x 16
Pec Deck Flyes 100 x 20
MTS Decline Press 60 x 20
Reverse Peck Deck Flyes 100 x 20
Chest Press (technogym) 70 x 20
DB Side Laterals 22.5 x 25
Plate Front Laterals 35 x 25

Cable Tricep Pressdown 50 x 30
Arm Tricep Extensions 75 x 30


----------



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2013)

4/11

*Pull (week 6 ends)*

DB Rows
75 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

Pullups
bw x 12, 8, 8

Seated Cable Rows
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12

BB Shrugs
185 x 12
235 x 12
235 x 12

Arm Curls (technogym)
55 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2013)

*New Schedule*

Going with a "bodybuilder" workout. A 5-day split. One body part per session. Leg workout every 3rd session.

_Legs/Calves_
Chest
Back
_Legs/Calves_
Shoulders
Arms/Abs
(repeat)

5 exercises x 3 main sets x wide range of rep counts.

Hopefully this will get me out of a year old rut. I haven't seen much progress in months!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2013)

4/14

*Legs/Calves*

30-rep warm ups

Leg Press (technogym) - rest/pause
200 x 12+4
220 x 12+4
240 x 12+4
260 x 12+4
280 x 8+4+4
300 x 8+4+4

SLDL 
165 x 8 x 3 sets

Single Leg Press (technogym) - rest/pause
100 x 12+4
120 x 12+4
140 x 12+4

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2013)

4/16

*Chest*

DB Bench Press
60 x 10
70 x 6
75 x 6

Iso- Bench Press
140 x 8, 8, 7

Dips
bw x 8, 8, 10

Pec Flyes (matrix)
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

Pushups
bw x 16, 12, 16


----------



## x~factor (Apr 18, 2013)

4/17

*Back*

BB Rows
225 x 8 x 3 sets

Pullups
bw x 12, 12, 8

Iso- DY Rows
190 x 10 x 3 sets

Seated Cable Rows
130 x 12 x 3 sets

Stiff-arm Cable Pulldowns
25 x 16
40 x 16, 16

30 minute cardio (treadmill)


----------



## x~factor (Apr 21, 2013)

4/19

*Legs and Calves*

5 minutes on elliptical
30-rep warm ups

Squats (smith)
(corrected weight -45 lbs)
180 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 2 

RDL
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 2

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 10
540 x 10

Calf Raises
360 x 20
450 x 20
450 x 20


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2013)

4/22

*Shoulders*

OHP
135 x 2
145 x 1
155 x 1, 165 x 0

Iso- Shoulder Press
180 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 3, 3

DB Laterals
25 x 12 x 2 sets (rear)
25 x 12 x 2 sets (side)
25 x 12 x 2 sets (front)

BB Shrugs
235 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Apr 23, 2013)

4/23

*Arms/Abs*

BB ez-curls
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 10

HS MTS Bicep Curls
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

Arm Curls
60 x 16
65 x 12
70 x 8

Overhead Rope Extensions
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 10

Seated Dip
160 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 12 (stack)

Rope Pulldowns
25 x 12 (single)
30 x 12
40 x 12 (double)
40 x 12

Ab Crunch
16 reps x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Apr 25, 2013)

4/25

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on elliptical machine
30-rep warm ups

Squats
195 x 2
225 x 1, 1

RDL 
135 x 8
185 x 6, 6

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 16 x 3 sets

It the same boring routine... need to change things up with leg workout next time.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2013)

4/29

*Legs/Calves****

5 minutes on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Bulgarian Split Squats
65 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 12

Cable Seated Leg Press (technogym)
240 x 12
280 x 12
300 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 16
315 x 14
315 x 12

***missed shoulder and arms, skip right back to legs again.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2013)

4/30

*Chest*

DB Flat Bench Press
70 x 8
80 x 6
85 x 4

Iso-Decline Bench Press
140 x 12
180 x 12
230 x 6

Dips
bw x 12, 10, 10

Pec Deck Flyes
130 x 16
160 x 16
190 x 10

Pushups
bw x 16, 16, 12


----------



## davegmb (May 5, 2013)

I know you like a good leg workout X, did this recently:

4 x Leg press 5 seconds down fast up I used 330lbs superset with db lunges 33lbs each hand.(8 reps each exercise)

4 x Lying hamstring curls 5 seconds down fast up superset with RDL's (8 reps each exercise)

3 x leg extensions 10 reps

Calf stuff

Legs were massively pumped and I was out of breath.

Got it from the trainer Charles Poliquin


----------



## x~factor (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave!  I'm always on a lookout for a good leg workout.


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/2

*Back*

DB Rows
80 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

Rack Pulls
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

Iso- High Rows
90 x 12
140 x 12
190 x 8

V-grip Cable Pulldowns
100 x 12
130 x 10
145 x 10

Hyper-extensions
bw x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/6 

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Squats
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 2

Hack Squats
180 x 6
225 x 4
270 x 2

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/7

*Shoulders/Abs*

Clean & Press
135 x 3 x 3 sets
145 x 1
155 x 0

Iso- Shoulder Press
180 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 2

Single DB Side Laterals
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 12

Abs


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/10 (Week #3)

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Smith Lunges
85 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

Kneeling Leg Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12 (*8 left hams)

Calf Raises on Leg Press
450 x 16
495 x 16
540 x 16


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/13

*Chess*

DB Bench
70 x 8
80 x 8
85 x 6

Incline Press (roc-it)
90 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 8

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Cable Flyes
35 x 16 x 3 sets

Pushups
bw x 16, 16, 14


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/16

*Legs/Calves*

8 minutes on elliptical machine
30-rep warmups

Leg Press
450 x 12
540 x 12
585 x 6

SLDL
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 8

Seated Single Leg Press (cable)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12

Standing Calf Raises
130 x 16
170 x 16
190 x 16


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2013)

5/20

*Shoulder/Abs*

Seated BB Press
155 x 2
165 x 1
175 x 1
135 x 4

MTS Shoulder Press
70 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Side/Front DB Laterals
22.5 x 12/12
22.5 x 12/12

Smith Shrugs
180 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

Abs


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2013)

5/21

*Arms*

BB Curls
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12

Alternating DB Curls
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 12

Preacher Curls (cable)
60 x 12
70 x 12
75 x 10

Skull Crushers/Closed Grip Bench (superset)
60 x 12/12
70 x 12/12
80 x 8/12

Seated Dips (cable)
150 x 12
180 x 8
200 x 8 (stack)


----------



## x~factor (May 23, 2013)

5/23 (week 4)

*Legs/Calves*

5-minute on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Smith Lunges
50 x 8
100 x 8
150 x 6, 8

Leg Press
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12

Single Leg Extensions
50 x 12
70 x 12
75 x 12

Calf Raises (seated cable)
320 x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## x~factor (May 23, 2013)

***forgot to post previous workouts***

5/9

*Arms*

BB Curls
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12

Incline DB Curls
25 x 12 x 3 sets

Preacher Curls (cable)
60 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 10

Skull Crushers / Closed Grip Bench (supersets)
60 x 12/12
70 x 10/12
70 x 10/12

Bench Dips
bw x 16 x 3 sets

----------------------------------------------------------------------

5/14

*Back*

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8 x 3 sets

Pullups
bw x 8 x 3 sets

Diverging Seated Rows (matrix)
100 x 8 x 3 sets

BB Rack Pulls
225 x 8 x 3 sets

Back Hyper-Extensions
bw x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2013)

5/24

*Chest*

DB (slight) Incline Bench Press
70 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6

DB Flyes
30 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 8

Iso- Decline Press
180 x 12
200 x 12
220 x 8

Dips
bw x 12 x 3 sets

Chest Press (roc-it)
90 x 12
70 x 12
50 x 16


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2013)

5/27

*Back*

BB Rows
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

Pullups
bw x 12, 8, 8

DB Pullovers
60 x 12
70 x 8, 8

Seated Cable Rows
100 x 12
130 x 12
160 x 10

Hyper-Extensions
bw x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (May 28, 2013)

5/28

*Legs/Calves*

5 minutes on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Leg Press
450 x 12
540 x 10, 10

Single CG Leg Press
180 x 12
225 x 8, 8

HS Kneeling Leg Curls
65 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises
315 x 16 x 3 sets

Body Weight: 175 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2013)

5/30

*Shoulders*

Clean and Press
115 x 8
135 x 3, 3

HS Shoulder Press
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 4

DB Side Laterals
25 x 16 x 3 sets

Front Plate Raises
25 x 16
45 x 16, 16

BB Shrugs
215 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2013)

6/3 (week 5)

*Legs/Calves*

5-min on treadmill
30-rep warm ups

Squats
195 x 3
205 x 2
225 x 0

RDL
185 x 6
225 x 6, 6

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12, 12

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16
315 x 12, 12


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2013)

6/4

*Chest*

DB Flat Bench Press
75 x 6
80 x 6
85 x 5 x 3 sets

HS Bench Press
110 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 6 x 3  sets

Dips
bw x 10 x 5  sets

Pec Deck Flyes
100 x 12
130 x 12
160 x 12 x 3  sets


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2013)

6/6

*Back*

DB Rows
120 x 8 x 3 sets

Pullups
bw x 10 x 3  sets

Seated Cable Rows
130 x 8
160 x 8 x 2  sets

Hyper-extensions
bw x 12 x 4  sets
+10 x 12 x 2  sets


----------



## x~factor (Jun 10, 2013)

6/7

*Shoulders*

OHP
115 x 5 x 5 sets

Arnold Side Raises
10 x 12 x 5 sets

Arnold Front Raises
15 x 12
20 x 12, 12

***workout cut short


----------



## x~factor (Jun 10, 2013)

6/9 (week 6)

*Legs/Biceps*

5-minute on stationary bike
30-rep warm ups

Seated Leg Press (technogym)
200 x 12+4+4
220 x 10+5+5
240 x 10+5+5
260 x 10+5+5
280 x 10+5+5 (rest/pause)

Hack Squats
90 x 10 x 3 sets

Lying Leg Curls
95 x 12 x 4 sets

DB Hammer Curls
30 x 12 x 2 sets

BB Curls
60 x 12 x 2 sets

Arm Curls (technogym)
40 x 16 x 2 sets

Current weight: 172 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Jun 11, 2013)

6/11

*Chest*

DB Flat Bench Press
80 x 6
85 x 4
90 x 1

Cable Flyes
15 x 16 (low)
20 x 16
20 x 16 (high)
25 x 16

Chest Press (cybex)
140 x 12
160 x 12
190 x 8

Dips
bw x 10, 8, 8, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice work going on in here.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/15

*Back/Abs*

T-bar Rows
140 x 6 x 3 sets

Unilateral Row
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 12

Vertical Traction (technogym)
120 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 12

Hyper Extensions
+10 x 16 x 3 sets

Abs


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/16

*Shoulders*

Seated Shoulder Press
135 x 6
155 x 2, 2

Iso- Shoulder Press (cybex)
200 x 10
220 x 8, 10

Arnold DB Side Laterals
10 x 12 x 2 sets
15 x 12

Arnold BB Front Laterals
20 x 12 x 3 sets

Shrugs
185 x 16
205 x 16
225 x 16


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/20  (week 7 )

*Legs/Calves*

Leg Press
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 8
630 x 0

RDL
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 20
315 x 12, 12


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/21 

*Chest*

DB Bench Press
70 x 8
80 x 6, 6

Chest Press (cybex)
160 x 8
180 x 8
190 x 8

Chest Press (technogym)
100 x 12 x 3 sets

Pec Deck Flyes
75 x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/24 

*Back/Abs*

Cable Pulldowns
190 x 6
205 x 6, 6

Iso- DY Rows
140 x 12
190 x 12

Shrugs (roc-it)
190 x 12 x 3 sets

Hyperextensions
+15 x 12 x 3 sets

Decline Situps
bw x 16 x 3 sets


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/26

*Shoulders*

OHP
115 x 6
125 x 5
135 x 4

BB Upright Rows
85 x 12
95 x 10, 10

Iso- Shoulder Press
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 3

Cable Front Laterals
17 x 12
22 x 12, 12


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2013)

6/27

*Legs/Calves*

Seated Cable Leg Press
260 x 16
280 x 16
300 x 16

Leg Extensions
130 x 20
150 x 20
160 x 16

HS Kneeling Leg Curls
80 x 12 x 3 sets

Donkey Calf Raises
270 x 16 x 3 sets


----------

